# Technical problems on the board?



## Vegeta (Oct 13, 2006)

Might want to take a look at Coding of the post boxes, they are ascue.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 13, 2006)

Will the Multi-Quote get it's own button?  Right now it's just in words.
I like that the Current Active Users Viewing This Thread list is back on again. ^^ I also like the new addition to the Quick Edit window too. ^o^


----------



## Cero (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes i agree with Dobe, nice addition even if it has some issues


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 13, 2006)

Groovy         .


----------



## Gunners (Oct 13, 2006)

Wondered when it would get updated, I only just noticed it still. I guess a button hasn't been added yet.


----------



## Twizted (Oct 13, 2006)

The multi-quote button would be great. Thanks


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 13, 2006)

You punks and your need for flashy graphics.  In my day the internet was all text and we had to walk 15 miles through the snow and a volcano just to get to a website.


----------



## Jenna Berry (Oct 13, 2006)

^A volcano??
:amazed

People have mentioned the multi-quote button, already >_>

I liked the new rep thing.  Much simpler then going to a different page then loading the old page again.  The "Users viewing this ____" will come in handy, also...

Thanks! =P


----------



## MasterFox (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice update, I really appreciate the new editng process. Makes it that much easier.  A toast to the staff:cheers:.


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 13, 2006)

Smexy upgrade ... me like


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 13, 2006)

I can see whos in a thread again


----------



## Twizted (Oct 13, 2006)

Indubitably my good man; a feature long missed.

@ Dave: Preach it my brother. We old farts used to have deal in DOS. Why I remember ......ZzZzZzZzzzzzzz...


----------



## Hoshi (Oct 13, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> You punks and your need for flashy graphics.  In my day the internet was all text and we had to walk 15 miles through the snow and a volcano just to get to a website.



And uphill, both ways! 

We lived on a mobius strip.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice update for the next one try to add a quick quote option  because I hate having to load a complete new page just to quote somebody D:


----------



## Mukuro (Oct 13, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> I can see whos in a thread again


Just like the old days!!!


----------



## jkingler (Oct 13, 2006)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread = My favorite feature ever! 

/so happy


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm having some problems with it.  I can't rep anyone or edit my posts without right-clicking and opening up a new tab- normal clicking just doesn't do anything at all.


----------



## Constantine (Oct 13, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> You punks and your need for flashy graphics.  In my day the internet was all text and we had to walk 15 miles through the snow and a volcano just to get to a website.



yep that's right that is what we'd do...he he


----------



## Nico (Oct 13, 2006)

I love this.<33333

Multi Quote Powers, activate!


----------



## Constantine (Oct 13, 2006)

Me tooo <33333  this is awesome


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool, multi-quote. =D


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 14, 2006)

When I multi qoute, what happens?
Anyway, nice, just love this. <3


----------



## Lazarus (Oct 14, 2006)

Ugh *doesn't like the user ranking under the name*

Everything else is cool though


----------



## Twizted (Oct 14, 2006)

Pinky that's been there since this skin was created...


----------



## Lazarus (Oct 14, 2006)

Then my computer was special and displayed it differently? XD


----------



## Twizted (Oct 14, 2006)

lol, that's weird. Yeah, I remeber when the skin was first created, there were a ton of complaints about the location of the rank, but they couldn't change it back because it was part of the skin's layout.


----------



## Loki (Oct 14, 2006)

pinkmint said:


> Ugh *doesn't like the user ranking under the name*
> 
> Everything else is cool though



I agree with pinkmint,the other ranking was better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 14, 2006)

Great update very nice and much appreciated.

hopefully for the next one i hope that we can veiw who is the top poster in a certain section in the forum that would be neat


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah the top poster would b neat ... but we already know who is #1 xD *cough *Kira


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Oct 14, 2006)

ahhh... no wonder NF is a lot cooler today

XD


----------



## Squire of Fate (Oct 14, 2006)

Love the new AJAXy interface!


----------



## kataimiko (Oct 14, 2006)

Chatulio said:


> I can see whos in a thread again



that feature has it's downfall as well. I can no longer lurk in threads without going unnoticed.


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Oct 14, 2006)

Dobe said:


> Will the Multi-Quote get it's own button?  Right now it's just in words.
> I like that the Current Active Users Viewing This Thread list is back on again. ^^ I also like the new addition to the Quick Edit window too. ^o^



I agree with Dobe-san!!!
I love them!!!


----------



## gabha (Oct 14, 2006)

I like all of the new changes except changing where the Ninja rank is.


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 14, 2006)

Teh new feature is teh bomb. Great update! :gai


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 14, 2006)

Besides the multi quote thing, is there any other stuff that was added?


----------



## Charlie (Oct 14, 2006)

i'm still confused with what multi-quote does..


----------



## gabha (Oct 14, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Besides the multi quote thing, is there any other stuff that was added?


Thread and forum viewers are back, you can edit and rep without jumping into another page, and you can see the the original post from any quote now. 

That's what I noticed so far.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2006)

> Nice update for the next one try to add a quick quote option  because I hate having to load a complete new page just to quote somebody D



You can't click the quoute button then copy and paste the words into it?


----------



## 4chan meme (Oct 14, 2006)

jkingler said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread = My favorite feature ever!
> 
> /so happy



every stalker's favourite


----------



## Jh1stgen (Oct 14, 2006)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Besides the multi quote thing, is there any other stuff that was added?



And it shows the % of space u used in ur PM Box


----------



## Hitotsumami (Oct 14, 2006)

Heh, very awesome. Thanks everyone. ^_^


----------



## Louchan (Oct 14, 2006)

*NAISU..! <3*


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool new additions.

Thanks.


----------



## Hinata sama (Oct 14, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Fiifty (Oct 14, 2006)

I multi-qouted myslef! Haha! =P When'll you fix the pics?  

Alrighty. Time to've some fun in the forums.
Also, a multi-qoute gives you the number of the post, pff.. ?


----------



## Shiron (Oct 14, 2006)

JH1stGen said:
			
		

> And it shows the % of space u used in ur PM Box


I'm not seeing this... =/


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice addition. Just another way to beter the forum.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Oct 14, 2006)

pretty awesome update. by far the most useful features are the quicky rep, and quick edits.

NF now has 20% more tomfoolery!!


----------



## Havoc (Oct 14, 2006)

Who's Mbxx?


----------



## Iruka (Oct 14, 2006)

Yuri said:


> i'm still confused with what multi-quote does..


Try it yourself and you shall know. 
Although you can't multi-quote your own post tho. =o


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Multi Quoting is pretty useful actually.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 14, 2006)

Sasuke1_2 said:


> Multi Quoting is pretty useful actually.


It's definitely is. I love it since I like to quote lots of people at the same time and sometime having to reply to different people. It's super useful. Yay for this new addition.


----------



## Loki (Oct 14, 2006)

The only think i miss is the cewl Ninja rank" =] but i must say its very nice i still don't understand all but ill get use to it~


----------



## Gaara (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool updates. Awsome job with them. Can't wait for next one's as well


----------



## Rori (Oct 14, 2006)

> The only think i miss is the cewl Ninja rank"



It's still there. xD Just moved to underneath our usertitles. 

Anyway, liking the updates, and yeah, I hope we get a button for the mq.


----------



## shizuru (Oct 14, 2006)

yay love the new add ons ^^


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 14, 2006)

Did the user rank move in the default Naruto skin?  It's always been under the user name in the Sasuke skin.  (And I've always disliked it there.  At least use a different font or something.)


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Oct 14, 2006)

I knew something looked different. O:


----------



## Portaljacker (Oct 14, 2006)

I like it. You brought back the troll list too! What's the multi-quote? What other new features are there?


----------



## Sasukes grl (Oct 14, 2006)

*Sasuke pic*



NaraShikamaru said:


> Cool, multi-quote. =D



 I like... i like it a lot!


----------



## Sasuke1_2 (Oct 14, 2006)

GIR said:


> I like it. You brought back the troll list too! What's the multi-quote? What other new features are there?



You can quote multiple messages at once instead of just one.


----------



## Cero (Oct 14, 2006)

If you look on Naruto Bleach Mani Forums, you see what the forum is supposed to look like without the missing images


----------



## Iruka (Oct 14, 2006)

I just notice that you can upload your sig picture right from your computer without having to go through the process of hosting your sig on an imagehosting site.


----------



## Cero (Oct 14, 2006)

Woah !


----------



## Iruka (Oct 14, 2006)

But the bad thing is that that image has to be 19.5KB or 500 by 100 pixel for that to work. Otherwise, back to the old process again.


----------



## kire (Oct 14, 2006)

i'm off for a day, and come back to a nice surprise..UPDATES!!
me likey!!
Thx people


----------



## Smoke (Oct 14, 2006)

i noticed that with this new update you can get laid quicker 
thanx naruto forums

also, i love lurking and now i can't do that no more


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 15, 2006)

gunners said:


> You can't click the quoute button then copy and paste the words into it?



It would be nice for 56k users and it would be easier if you just need to quote one person and you cant be bothered to load another page


----------



## Rashman (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah the update is cool. repping is now less troublesome


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 15, 2006)

I _suppose_ I like it.


----------



## Cero (Oct 15, 2006)

Its okay, i like the new repping system...


----------



## kire (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah i noticed it last night, its very simple now


----------



## Renegade (Oct 15, 2006)

When are the graphic icons for the "multi-quote" and "view post" going to be implemented?

And what's with the ninja rank now being above the avatar?


----------



## Vicious (Oct 15, 2006)

i like it. now we can go troll fishing....!


----------



## Iruka (Oct 16, 2006)

Renegade said:


> When are the graphic icons for the "multi-quote" and "view post" going to be implemented?
> 
> And what's with the ninja rank now being above the avatar?


I wonder too. 

Although on the Ninja Rank, it has been up there since the new Sasuke skin. Of course unless you still have the Naruto skin, then it may be a new thing to you, I guess.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 16, 2006)

Dobe said:


> I wonder too.
> 
> Although on the Ninja Rank, it has been up there since the new Sasuke skin. Of course unless you still have the Naruto skin, then it may be a new thing to you, I guess.


I've always had the Naruto skin. Didn't much care for the Sasuke one, so yeh, it's new to see the rank up there.

Is it a glitch, or is it something that was actually decided and done purposely? 

I hope it's just a glitch, cuz I really don't like the rank being up there.


----------



## Loki (Oct 16, 2006)

I don't like the ranks up there ether


----------



## chauronity (Oct 16, 2006)

^ That's not a big deal. Honestly.

And the multi-quote button is SO easy to do. Done in 2 mins, if one got the right font.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 16, 2006)

oceanrain said:


> ^ That's not a big deal. Honestly.


It is to me. It doesn't stand out, and it blends in with the user title. It does't even have "*Ninja Rank:*" infront of it anymore. I hate it.


----------



## Loki (Oct 17, 2006)

Just be happy for all the other useful thinks ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 17, 2006)

JH1stGen said:


> Yeah the top poster would b neat ... but we already know who is #1 xD *cough *Kira




ya he is number one but im talking abuot just sections hehe. I belive i have the most in the gaming section   but i guess it would be stressfull on the servers to gather all that information together. well there is allways hope!


----------



## Loki (Oct 17, 2006)

Heeh,I have no hopes of being the top poster or being somthing special,I'll just post as long as i wach naruto and be happy =D


----------



## RockLee (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey, this is great!


----------



## Kool ka lang (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm guessing they'll change the user rank sooner or later. It's not impossible to do, is it?


----------



## Shiron (Oct 17, 2006)

kool-ka-lang said:


> I'm guessing they'll change the user rank sooner or later. It's not impossible to do, is it?


Well seeing how that rank has always been like that on the Sasuke skin, I doubt it. It really isn't that big of a deal, anyway. Yeah, it might be annoying at first, but after a while, it's just something you get used to and don't think about anymore.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Oct 17, 2006)

well, it's just that when they're together like that, it seems like both lines need to fit. where as before, the first line could be completely random all by itself, but now, if you make it random, the second lines seem kinda random to be put there, but it's not the funny type, rather the annoying type.

EDIT: see there, now it fits!!! 

it used to be :served fresh from the oven.

see before, it used to describe you, now it describes your rank, which indirectly describes you as a person, or at least who you'd like people to think you are as a person.


----------



## Barinax (Oct 23, 2006)

aimlesswalk said:


> I love this.<33333
> 
> Multi Quote Powers, activate!





Does an asterisk beside my name denote invisibility to _most_ others?


----------



## mm4067 (Nov 30, 2006)

*wen is naruto ep 211 coming out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

this naruto fan plus shit sucks they dnt even hve the new!!LOLK bitches!!!


----------



## Loki (Nov 30, 2006)

It did come out...jerk

And if ya don't like narutoforums,get a ban and go away nice day =P


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Dec 10, 2006)

skeen.....


----------



## WolfKiDD (Dec 10, 2006)

oi oi mandem from the endz understands


----------



## spinstate (Dec 13, 2006)

vBulletin 3.6.4 has been out for a while now, better to update since 3.6.2 has some security problems.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 30, 2007)

a pure innocent question  until when were gonna have a missing pictures Multi quote / view post / deleted posts / infractions :S


----------



## Renegade (Jan 30, 2007)

Whenever Mugen or Mbxx get their lazy asses on NForums and do some uploading.


----------



## Konoha (Jan 31, 2007)

couse since i joined the forum and i always see X pictures


----------



## Bandit (May 15, 2007)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOOTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (May 16, 2007)

lol ...a triple posted spam-.-


----------



## StarcloudDriver (May 16, 2007)

lol tyring to up your post count lol anyway thanks for letting us know about the update

Desperatley tryingt to get 100 POSTS LOL


----------



## Byakuya (May 16, 2007)

good, good.


----------



## Lemonade (May 16, 2007)

_Thanks for the notice!_


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 13, 2007)

good luck with that SteandRaeKonohaNinjas


----------



## Hagen (Jul 13, 2007)

Dobe said:


> I like that the Current Active Users Viewing This Thread list is back on again.


Oh no! NOES! 
keep it the way it is, i like privacy


----------



## gdp604 (Jul 16, 2007)

i think its a good idea


----------



## Hinata_Hyuuga8 (Jul 31, 2007)

i can't wait to get up to chunnin lvl


----------



## zeheero1982 (Aug 4, 2007)

is it me or is it that I can't see the latest things


----------



## Jio Freed (Aug 4, 2007)

Its not just you i have same problem.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 4, 2007)

its the forum, you also can't make new topics its been like this for two days


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Aug 5, 2007)

me too i couldnt even post yesterday


----------



## Jenna Berry (Aug 5, 2007)

> its the forum, you also can't make new topics its been like this for two days


It's perfectly possible to make topics, they just don't show up on the page.

NF apocalypse. T_T


----------



## TigerTwista (Aug 5, 2007)

sheesh and I was about to say wow NF has became a complete ghost town lol


----------



## Demitrix (Aug 5, 2007)

When is it getting fixed? Need for read.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Aug 5, 2007)

when is the forum gonna get up and running again??


----------



## Jio Freed (Aug 6, 2007)

It looks like its not fully fixed but seems to be on the right track as before the posts were all dated the 2nd and now their the 4th, so at least its a start...


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 19, 2007)

Accumulation said:


> Well seeing how that rank has always been like that on the Sasuke skin, I doubt it. It really isn't that big of a deal, anyway. Yeah, it might be annoying at first, but after a while, it's just something you get used to and don't think about anymore.



Wait so ranks are different on the Sasuke skin?


----------



## Shiron (Aug 19, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Wait so ranks are different on the Sasuke skin?


No. The ranks are just at different positions on the Sasuke skin and the Naruto Skin; that's all (also.... how did you end up quoting me under my old username of mine, which I didn't even use at the time of that post (I was still using Shiron at that time, I believe), and not my current one?  ).


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 19, 2007)

Accumulation said:


> No. The ranks are just at different positions on the Sasuke skin and the Naruto Skin; that's all (also.... how did you end up quoting me under my old username of mine, which I didn't even use at the time of that post (I was still using Shiron at that time, I believe), and not my current one?  ).


through magic, or the forum had an oopsy.


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 19, 2007)

some pic won't load up


----------



## Shiron (Aug 19, 2007)

anime15cool said:


> some pic won't load up


The Multi-quote button? It's because an actual button for it hasn't been made, yet.


----------



## PlayStation (Aug 19, 2007)

^no...i mean,some pic in the sigs


----------



## Yung Deezy (Aug 20, 2007)

Fiifty said:


> When I multi qoute, what happens?
> Anyway, nice, just love this. <3



WHOLY FUCK FIIFTY!!????!! WTF YOU DOING HERE!?!


----------



## Ricky (Aug 20, 2007)

Nothing has changed ...


----------



## Shiron (Aug 20, 2007)

Toshio Saeki said:


> Nothing has changed ...


Well, yeah, since this was a thread that was bumped from October...


----------



## Ricky (Aug 20, 2007)

Shiron said:


> Well, yeah, since this was a thread that was bumped from October...



Eh?  I didn't even notice. Sorry.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 20, 2007)

People are so oblivious these days xP

Anyway, I dunno where else to say it but I'd like to thank the people who fixed the forums from that last big down time. Not one server error since and everything is always running smoothly. Much appreciated.


----------



## chrisp (Jan 8, 2008)

The Sakura skin counts as a software issue, right?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2008)

There aren't forum issues on a daily basis. The only one that I remember that happened recently were random timewarps. I'm not too sure about how they are dealt with but just bothered mentioning it considering the possibility that they could be prevented for a long time. The forum also went through some database errors, which apparently just fixed itself.


----------



## King (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, the random timewarps seem to be the only problem but I believe that has been fixed.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 8, 2008)

The webmasterplan.com banners keep getting their navigation canceled by my browser. Then, I get redirected to my default search engine, where I see the message...

"Sorry, we couldn't find . Here are some related websites:"

I had to install an ad blocker so that I could prevent myself from being bounced off the site every time I load a new page. 

What's going on with this?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 8, 2008)

The FAQ of the forum, namely user rank list and rep faq, still contain old, non-updated information, often confusing members.

Someone should update that.


----------



## Havoc (Jan 8, 2008)

Just lag, my good man.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 8, 2008)

Search function?

Or is it fixed now?

I'm pretty sure we should get a mod in here though because they are sure to know what the main problems are.


----------



## Crowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Search function is fixed.


----------



## gabha (Jan 8, 2008)

To get the obvious out of the way. The multiqoute button?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 8, 2008)

Havoc said:


> Just lag, my good man.





gabha said:


> To get the obvious out of the way. The multiqoute button?



Seems to be workin, fine. ^^


----------



## Tousen (Jan 8, 2008)

i dont know if this might be a problem to you but a new skin would be nice..other then that random time warps 



edit: these musical add banners can get annoying from time to time


edit again: what gabha means is that there is no actual button for the multiquote


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 8, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Seems to be workin, fine. ^^


he meant uploading an actual button to go where the text is

and i've never encountered the thing where an ad knocks you off the site. :/


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 8, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> he meant uploading an actual button to go where the text is



Does it really matter, if it still works? 

I mean we could say the same about the "Reload this Page" button.


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 8, 2008)

Akatsuki Skin. Also, some new ranks for posts and rep would be nice..


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 8, 2008)

Zarigani said:


> The Sakura skin counts as a software issue, right?



^same.


----------



## Tousen (Jan 8, 2008)

i guess from what im reading so far the forum can use a good update


----------



## Raiden (Jan 8, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> Akatsuki Skin. Also, some new ranks for posts and rep would be nice..



Mbxx is not responsible for creating the skin, either we or Staff does it. All he is supposed to do is upload it.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jan 9, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> The_X_box_360 said:
> 
> 
> > The webmasterplan.com banners keep getting their navigation canceled by my browser. Then, I get redirected to my default search engine, where I see the message...
> ...


Okay.

-When my browser (IE latest version) loads a page from this site, everything is fine as usual, until my browser begins to load the ad banner.

-My browser will stall at loading the ad banner for 3-10 seconds, then an error message will appear saying, "Navigation to webpage has been cancelled", right where the ad banner should be.

-Less than a second after the error message appears, my browser is redirected to a webpage for my default search engine (google), where the message at the top of the page reads....
*Sorry, we couldn't find . Here are some related websites:*

-The only way I was able to browse the forum, was if I stopped the pages from loading when they stalled at the ad banner.

-I installed the IE add-on, IE7pro, and now am able to browse the forum just fine. (with the ad banner blocked by my new add-on)



**System Specs**
-32bit Operating System
-Windows Vista Home Premium
-Pentium Dual-Core Processor
-2gig Ram
-Internet Explorer Latest Edition
-Google Toolbar Pop-up Blocker enabled
-sbcglobal dsl 3mb Internet Service
-PC is connected straight to dsl modem



-My browser had loaded the pages just fine, for almost a year, until sometime Monday night. I had made no changes to my PC or Browser from earlier that day, when I could browse the site just fine.




I'm not saying that it isn't something on my end, I'm just wondering if there is a site related problem. Especially, since I've been able to browse other sites just fine, during all this.



Sorry, for the long post. :sweat


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 9, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> If there are ANY problems/bugs on the board, software or hardware issues, report them here. Don?t report problems like "i don?t like this mod" etc.
> 
> Thanks.



Is there a reason that the Advanced feature for Member Search was disabled quite some months ago? It was quite helpful.


----------



## Kakashi1928 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmm.......                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 lightning blade hand signs are ox hare monkey


----------



## Kakashi1928 (Jan 9, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee1993 (Jan 10, 2008)

can we not spam


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 12, 2008)

NF keeps Loging me out


----------



## Raiden (Jan 12, 2008)

Mbxx, they didn't change it. The advanced search was removed when the latest vbulletin update was made. Anyway, it's about 12:04 PM in the morning and the time warps are back.


----------



## ryuclan (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeh I keep getting logged out and also the posts arent coming out in order.I'll post and it'll end up somewhere inbetween some other posts....any help?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 12, 2008)

Yup, time warps have returned...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 12, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Yup, time warps have returned...



And just as a new skin comes into play......hmmmmmmmmm...............


----------



## konohakartel (Jan 12, 2008)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> And just as a new skin comes into play......hmmmmmmmmm...............



are you implyig that Sakura sucks so badly that her skin messed up the forums?? lolz...


in all seriousness its funny seeing the order they pop up.. u put a ^^^ under one post saying u agree and it ends up under some1 saying id let so and so ravage me


----------



## Jazz (Jan 12, 2008)

Sometimes the forum just... screws up.  Like if I'm reading some PM's, waiting for another one.  I see a new one, click on my PM box, but it shows the one I had already read.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Jan 12, 2008)

What exactly is a time warp?

[#218]


----------



## Zaru (Jan 14, 2008)

There's a quick style chooser at the bottom of each page but it doesn't work.


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> There's a quick style chooser at the bottom of each page but it doesn't work.



It does now


----------



## Dave (Jan 15, 2008)

It works!


----------



## Psycho (Jan 18, 2008)

for some reason, the newgrounds advertisement on my sig ain't wokring


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 18, 2008)

My usertitle isn't bold, I think this is a serious problem you should fix right now.


----------



## Silvermyst (Jan 18, 2008)

Uh, I still can't get repped; haven't been able to since I first got here. I've contacted a mod about this, but there's still no change.


Does this qualify?


----------



## Raiden (Jan 21, 2008)

Forum problem: Best Sound

Not sure what's going on but some people are experiencing these errors.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh it seems you have beaten me to it Triumph. 

Just in case the member who views the problem does not feel like switching threads here was my post:



			
				Vyse said:
			
		

> Recently there have been some strange icons appearing, as well as the forum layout becoming disrupted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 22, 2008)

Will they be deleted? Because they still appear in place of the _Poll_ option.


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Jan 22, 2008)

Well....that image doesnt show up for me


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2008)

6 Tomoe Sharingan said:


> Well....that image doesnt show up for me



It's random.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes it appears to be. I was talking with Esponer on AIM yesterday and he saw it as the poll icon as well.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2008)

The "view post" option may need a new button. Not sure if I'm the only peson experiencing this.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm, now the symbols I displayed before have changed to a different, lighter, sort of symbol.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 26, 2008)

Why are there ads in the middle of pages?


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, I am seeing one right above your post, astral...


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh, as do I.


----------



## GrimaH (Jan 26, 2008)

The ads appearing in between posts are disrupting my NF experience and is discouraging me from posting regularly and therefore potentially helping to earn income for Tazmo.
I demand you remove them.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 27, 2008)

GrimaH said:


> The ads appearing in between posts are disrupting my NF experience and is discouraging me from posting regularly and therefore potentially helping to earn income for Tazmo.
> I demand you remove them.



They have been removed


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Jan 29, 2008)

(this is kinda small, comparing to the others.) Well, every time I look at the smilie list,:**rise's picture never shows up see: :rise


----------



## dreams lie (Jan 29, 2008)

Time issues are coming up again.  



> lol Uchiha



Somehow my post ended up on two different times and multiple other posts were thrown into a black hole or something.


----------



## God Hand (Jan 29, 2008)

argghhh.  The board keeps logging me out when I go to random pages, then when I go to a different page I am logged in as though I was never logged out.  Maybe I been haxxored, or maybe its the site.  dont know.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 29, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Time issues are coming up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow my post ended up on two different times and multiple other posts were thrown into a black hole or something.


those are just timewarps. they happen from time to time but don't last very long.



Morimoto_Shinzou said:


> argghhh.  The board keeps logging me out when I go to random pages, then when I go to a different page I am logged in as though I was never logged out.  Maybe I been haxxored, or maybe its the site.  dont know.


try clicking remember me when you log in and it'll probably stop


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2008)

dreams lie said:


> Time issues are coming up again.
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow my post ended up on two different times and multiple other posts were thrown into a black hole or something.



Timewarps are only temporary. There isn't really anything Staff can do about them, you just have to patiently wait until they stop.


----------



## KakU Camui (Jan 29, 2008)

What is this?
Every time I click New Posts it says something like this:


> This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between searches. Please try again in 2507 seconds.



What is that?


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 29, 2008)

KakashiUchiha23 said:


> What is this?
> Every time I click New Posts it says something like this:
> 
> 
> What is that?


small forum error that occurs when timewarps happen. it'll stop shortly


----------



## God Hand (Jan 29, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> try clicking remember me when you log in and it'll probably stop




Thx for the help KamiKazi, I will try it and see if it stops.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 29, 2008)

we seem to be having time paradoxes in other parts of the forum


----------



## gabha (Jan 31, 2008)

HTTP 400 - BAD REQUEST.

That error keeps appearing whenever I do any forum action. but since no one complained I' guessing it only has something to do with me?


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 31, 2008)

I still don't have a bold usertitle.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> we seem to be having time paradoxes in other parts of the forum



No one can fix that, just wait the timewarps out when they occur.


----------



## gabha (Jan 31, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> What ISP you got ? What browser do you use ?



Don't know how to get the ISP number, but I use IE6.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 31, 2008)

gabha said:


> Don't know how to get the ISP number, but I use IE6.


he means what's your internet service provider


----------



## Corwin (Feb 11, 2008)

First there was a huge Lol . in front of all names, and now there's a shooting smiley. Er, WTF?


----------



## Heero (Feb 11, 2008)

chaosas said:


> First there was a huge Lol . in front of all names, and now there's a shooting smiley. Er, WTF?


its just Vegeta having some fun

it shall be over soon


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 12, 2008)

I cant preview my signature


----------



## gabha (Feb 13, 2008)

When I try to click on some blogs it gives me a banned message.

Is this normal?


----------



## kurra (Feb 13, 2008)

*Anyone know how to validate your profile photo>?*

How do you validate your profile photo???


----------



## Heero (Feb 13, 2008)

kurra said:


> How do you validate your profile photo???


what do mean validate? you should just be able to upload it as long as its in the size limits


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 13, 2008)

Sig problem fixed


----------



## FlameHazel (Feb 20, 2008)

um...it's a stupid question really. but what's with the sexin-the-konoha after all names?


----------



## Rinnegan (Feb 20, 2008)

FlameHazel said:


> um...it's a stupid question really. but what's with the sexin-the-konoha after all names?



Yeah, what the hell is going on?


----------



## Isourou-san (Feb 20, 2008)

I think it has something to do with Shodai going on a rampage. He spammed entire topics with utter crap and even gave me a neg rep for no good reason...


----------



## ragre (Feb 20, 2008)

I think it's just the admins/mods having some "fun".


----------



## Ork (Feb 20, 2008)

ragre said:


> I think it's just the admins/mods having some "fun".



Yeah, Fun in the "Get rid of our users" kind of way I think  (And is it just me or is Shodai banned now?)


----------



## FlameHazel (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll better bekieve it was some stupid cracker....I may not have many (um...counted)posts, but shodai isn't a member that will go on a rampage just like that -_-. We'll just wait for a staff member to say what the problem is .


----------



## Isourou-san (Feb 20, 2008)

Absence said:


> Yeah, Fun in the "Get rid of our users" kind of way I think  (And is it just me or is Shodai banned now?)



Yep, he's banned. And with all the crap he's pulled, I'm hoping it's a perma ban...


----------



## Moritaka (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh well
I just wanna say, that i prefer sexin-the-tsunade
"Sexin-the-konoha" ftl


----------



## Moritaka (Feb 20, 2008)

Hang on, is the post count working?


----------



## Moritaka (Feb 20, 2008)

No, the post count is also not working


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 20, 2008)

Isourou-san said:


> Yep, he's banned. And with all the crap he's pulled, I'm hoping it's a perma ban...


Just curious, who is this Shodai person and what did he do exactly?



EvilPuppet said:


> Oh well
> I just wanna say, that i prefer sexin-the-tsunade
> "Sexin-the-konoha" ftl


Sexin the Konoha sounds rather dangerous. I mean being a pimp in a village full of Ninja, we could end up dead.


----------



## Kumanri (Feb 20, 2008)

Why are we all sexin-the-Konoha now?


----------



## Ork (Feb 20, 2008)

Kumanri said:


> Why are we all sexin-the-Konoha now?




Read up.

And I agree Iso, so long as its him and not a Hacker (can you prove these things though?)


----------



## Heero (Feb 20, 2008)

EvilPuppet said:


> No, the post count is also not working


posts dont count here


----------



## Neji'sEyes (Feb 21, 2008)

Well sometimes this site loads pretty slow and I am having a bit dificulty reading the site meaning that It doesnt say who post It and than the replies but It says the person who posted it at the bottom and the replies at the top and also I dont understand that when I go to a thread where can I find The first post so If anyone could help me please do!


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 22, 2008)

member search button disabled


----------



## gabha (Feb 24, 2008)

Can't access the forums with IE6.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 8, 2008)

Sakura Skin having problemes wit blogs...



I fucken wasted my time (about 7 mins) for searchin "edit blog entry", fuck fuck fuck it!! fuck you all and myself styyupid


----------



## Ucal (Mar 9, 2008)

The site is down intermittently for me.  I can access the main page, but not the forums.  This is one of those lucky times I'm able to access it.


----------



## RaZzy (Mar 11, 2008)

Ucal said:


> The site is down intermittently for me.  I can access the main page, but not the forums.  This is one of those lucky times I'm able to access it.



Same for me, extreme forum lag. 4 out of 5 times it doesn't even load.


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 11, 2008)

^Yup, same..


----------



## Gecka (Mar 11, 2008)

That and i think TimeWarps are back


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 11, 2008)

I was locked out last night.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 11, 2008)

Ucal said:


> The site is down intermittently for me.  I can access the main page, but not the forums.  This is one of those lucky times I'm able to access it.





RaZzy said:


> Same for me, extreme forum lag. 4 out of 5 times it doesn't even load.





I'K'S'G'L'N said:


> ^Yup, same..



Mbxx fixed it


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 11, 2008)

Forum loads slow and doesn't load at all sometimes.


----------



## call to arms (Mar 11, 2008)

The boards load extremely slow for me.


----------



## Jegan747 (Mar 11, 2008)

i cant believe i actually got on, i cant get on sometimes for hours


----------



## Oni (Mar 19, 2008)

Why does every nickname show 'lol.' in front of it?


----------



## Xion (Mar 19, 2008)

Because you have been modADMIN-FUCKED!

Me too.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 19, 2008)

Lol. I didn't even know it was possible to modfuck every member on the forums. When I first saw mine I felt special, now I just feel.. normal. Again.


----------



## Xion (Mar 19, 2008)

sundae said:


> Lol. I didn't even know it was possible to modfuck every member on the forums. When I first saw mine I felt special, now I just feel.. normal. Again.



You didn't know? 

Shit like this happens regularly.

I remember when my name was:

"II Xion II Sexin the Konoha"


----------



## Einstein (Mar 19, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> You didn't know?
> 
> Shit like this happens regularly.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say regularly..
and I guess the times it happened to the entire forums, I just wasn't around D:
So I shall enjoy my first global-modfuck.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Mar 19, 2008)

*


			
				sundae said:
			
		


			I wouldn't say regularly..
and I guess the times it happened to the entire forums, I just wasn't around D:
So I shall enjoy my first global-modfuck.
		
Click to expand...

/agree.
I wasn't around for the first one either.
So this is fun.*


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL Seriously? XD


----------



## Loki (Mar 19, 2008)

I dun see no lol here  ..


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 19, 2008)

Loki said:


> I dun see no lol here  ..



Not anymore, duh.


----------



## Gecka (Mar 19, 2008)

Vegata was awesome enough to do adminfucks for anyone who asked in the blender

Too bad i wasn't present


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 23, 2008)

Boards won't load.


----------



## piccun? (Mar 23, 2008)

Boards won't load. I can only enter in the Konoha times, and it takes a lot of time to load.
It's a problem that happens periodically. A week ago I couldn't browse the forms at all for a day. 
It's been alright till a few minutes ago. Now it's almost impossible.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

When can everything be normal for a good amount of time  Like when we got the new upgrade that forums became faster... that went for a good 5-6 months... what happened?


----------



## milhaus007 (Mar 25, 2008)

Whew ! Finally on ! I thought something happened to my internets. But I guess it's happening to everyone else here too. Hope it gets fixed soon. It's been like this for a week now.


----------



## Xion (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah.

The site's been loading slow.

I think Tazmo should upgrade his servers.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 25, 2008)

Samething here. The last fews nights I couldn't get

it to load at all.


----------



## Zenou (Mar 25, 2008)

Same here. I did see the Sasuke GAR thread linked on 4chan.


----------



## Ryuk (Apr 17, 2008)

Forums won't load.:sad


----------



## Heran (Apr 17, 2008)

Hot girls won't talk to me.


----------



## Beelgarion (Apr 26, 2008)

The site and forum loads for me very fast and everything is ok, considering that I live in Bulgaria, it's far form England or USA.


----------



## d3l (Apr 26, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> The site and forum loads for me very fast and everything is ok, considering that I live in Bulgaria, it's far form England or USA.



The forums of NF are located on servers in Germany, buddy. That's the reason it loads fast for you Bulgarians. 

If you have Firefox and Shazou (an addon) try to shazou it's location.


----------



## Monz (Apr 28, 2008)

Its working fine for me and I am located in the states.


----------



## d3l (Apr 29, 2008)

Heran said:


> Hot girls won't talk to me.



I'm saddened to hear that Heran.


----------



## Ryuk (May 5, 2008)

Boards won't load again.


----------



## wolfman_120 (May 5, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Boards won't load again.



Having the same problem at times


----------



## Ral (May 5, 2008)

Takes forever to load but other than that i can see the boards.


----------



## Xion (May 16, 2008)

My images. Where are they?


----------



## BAD BD (May 16, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> My images. Where are they?



Indeed. 1 image.


----------



## Xion (May 28, 2008)

The server has gone fucking bonkers!

1.) Time warps with posts appearing minutes after I immediately post and getting double posted.

2.) Pages being shown that don't exist.

3.) 500 Internal Server Error.

4.) Slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.

5.) Hurry up and buy a new server Tazmo.


----------



## KakU Camui (May 28, 2008)

The clock is 10 minutes fast.
It makes no posts show up, and the threads go alll blaaaah!
When will this be solved?


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> The server has gone fucking bonkers!
> 
> 1.) Time warps with posts appearing minutes after I immediately post and getting double posted.
> 
> ...



This is the prelude to the annual NF crash.


----------



## Xion (May 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> This is the prelude to the annual NF crash.



Hurray.


----------



## illyana (May 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> This is the prelude to the annual NF crash.



I remember those last year.


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (May 28, 2008)

fun, fun, fun

Get this fixed soon please


----------



## Major (May 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> This is the prelude to the annual NF crash.


 NOOOO!!! 

How long was NF down for anyway?


----------



## Munak (May 29, 2008)

Loading pretty long for me... and sometimes pages don't load if I don't double-click the buttons.


----------



## FlameHazel (May 29, 2008)

Internal Server Error 500

...

That's what it says from time to time. I've had some slow PM reactions, but i consider this normal for such a large forum :|


----------



## Icy_eagle (May 29, 2008)

The search function is being stupid, never finds anything (no matches for bleach my ass)


----------



## H?dan (May 29, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> 1.) Time warps with posts appearing minutes after I immediately post and getting double posted.
> 
> 2.) Pages being shown that don't exist.
> 
> ...



Been having the same problems the past two days and I'm state-side.  Since I joined I never had issues like this before. 



Mbxx said:


> We where doing a reconstruction of the post index. The search is now up to date and hopefully fixed. Please go ahead and try.



Thanks, it's working pretty good now.


----------



## Denizen (May 29, 2008)

I'm starting to get frequent HTTP 500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR messages now.

And I was getting so used to not having them. Hopefully this problem will be resolved before it gets really bad, like the last time we kept having them.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 29, 2008)

What's up with the emoticons. this is what you get for a facepalm:


----------



## Xion (May 29, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> What's up with the emoticons. this is what you get for a facepalm:





Nooooooooo! I cannot facepalm your lack of facepalm!


----------



## Black Wraith (May 29, 2008)

You jst reminded me that I need to go to the United Religions Thread.


----------



## Xion (May 29, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> You jst reminded me that I need to go to the United Religions Thread.



Indeed.

Did you add me yet?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 29, 2008)

check it out.


----------



## Raiden (May 30, 2008)

Denizen said:


> I'm starting to get frequent HTTP 500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR messages now.
> 
> And I was getting so used to not having them. Hopefully this problem will be resolved before it gets really bad, like the last time we kept having them.



The forum is getting some Vbulletin updates, so expect the errors for a while. Refreshing the page and doubleclicking when it's slow helps.



Black Fenix said:


> What's up with the emoticons. this is what you get for a facepalm:



This is something the admins can handle . Just pm one of them when an emoticon upload fails.


----------



## hinata4me (May 31, 2008)

Does this include problems with Narutofan.com? I log in to download 402, it gives me the welcome back message, but whenever I click anything next it tells me to login... again. :-\


----------



## H?dan (Jun 1, 2008)

hinata4me said:


> Does this include problems with Narutofan.com? I log in to download 402, it gives me the welcome back message, but whenever I click anything next it tells me to login... again. :-\



Sounds like it has something to do with the way cookies are being handled by your browser.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jun 1, 2008)

I keep getting a 500 internal error.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jun 1, 2008)

Yea, my computer was slow or Naruto Forums was slow and it took a while to get my thread posted, but before it was posted, I clicked "Submit thread" icon like a dozen times and now theres like 13 of the same thread. I didn't intend to post 13 threads. Is it possible the moderators could delete the extra threads? I don't know how to delete threads


----------



## Child of Destiny (Jun 2, 2008)

ghost pages appearing in random threads that can't be clicked on.
I get 500 Internal Sever Errors just before it happens.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2008)

Yea, it takes a long time to load a page and I usually have to click it twice or thrice before it fully loads, it might have to do with my massive pr0nz downloading but I dun think that should really matter.


----------



## Fai (Jun 3, 2008)

It's lagging quite a lot lately and Internal Errors keep occuring for me as well.


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 3, 2008)

I have gotten several consecutive 500 Errors and various Gateway/504 errors.
Random Timewarping happens every now and then.
(At least once or twice a day for me.)

EDIT: See I just deleted the my post above?
Double Post for sending a message once.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jun 3, 2008)

The lag is ridiculous, along with these 500 errors.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 5, 2008)

Whenever I visit any thread, something weird happens.

Something gets added to the address of the page:

this*#loop*

I'm thinking this has something to do with the car ad at the top of the page. The page lags every few seconds.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 5, 2008)

The boards wont load, and when they do it is slow.


----------



## The Sentry (Jun 5, 2008)

Why are the boards so terrible


----------



## Shiranui (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, thank you (and finally xD). It's been quite a while since the forums have lagged this much.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 6, 2008)

I can tell the difference.
Thanks Mbxx.


----------



## impersonal (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm trying to listen to my music while browsing the boards, and crappy musical ads ruin the whole thing for me. Is anything planned to stop this shit ?


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 9, 2008)

The site won't load again.


----------



## _Winter_ (Jun 9, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> The site won't load again.


Same here, and it has happened quite a few times in two days. The forum only loads again after I reinitiate my PC or after much time.


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 10, 2008)

The boards aren't loading at all.
503  errors.


----------



## Zetta (Jun 10, 2008)

I got white screen of death numerous times.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Same I keep getting a service error everytime I got to User Cp.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm sure it's time for the yearly 1 month downtime. I've had numerical errors I didn't even know existed...(what the hell is a 500 and a 503?), I get database errors when I try to go advanced and the quick post and go advanced buttons stop working for ends at time.

Good thing NF is boring as fuck in the summer anyway.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 10, 2008)

503 503 DEATH


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2008)

I think this is the right place to ask this, but what happened to the Dump, Official Comic Request, and 0-Day threads in the Outskirts Trading Post? They're just gone. Were new requirements set up for those threads or summat?


----------



## saninlevelalaoui (Jun 15, 2008)

Is there a way to change your username font


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 17, 2008)

saninlevelalaoui said:


> Is there a way to change your username font


Thats not really a problem. No you can't change the font of your username, you can change the font of your posts and signatures though (so can most, if not all, forums). Why would you want to change the font of your username anyway?


----------



## paolo215 (Jun 30, 2008)

i don't see if there's any problem here


----------



## Kairi (Jul 2, 2008)

When I try to use Quick Reply (Like I am now) and I finish typing it'll say "Posting Quick Reply" and then about 5 minutes later it'll say the same thing. So I leave and and come back and I see that my post made is there....
Also when I Quote and try to reply most of the time I get the good HTTP Server problem


----------



## piccun? (Jul 3, 2008)

when I try to make a funny post it usually fails.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 3, 2008)

Lag. alot of lag and cannot find server and whatnot.


----------



## Asriel (Jul 4, 2008)

Lag in specific places on the forum. Plus "youtube" tags not working for me (when I try to use the tags and place the HTML code in it, and post, it comes up as html code. No it's not a problem in the code, as the code was working only minutes before.)


----------



## GsG (Jul 4, 2008)

Just to put it out there, I'm experiencing tremendous lag since yesterday when navigating the forums.  This happens throughout all of the forums and often takes one or two minutes to go from one page to the next instead of almost instantaneously like what I am used to.  All other websites I browse are accessed very quickly, so I just thought something might be up with the forum's server or something.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 4, 2008)

I cant log in for 10-15 minutes and when the boards does load I make about 3 or 4 posts and it doesn't load at all.


----------



## Xion (Jul 18, 2008)

cannot even post

EDIT: 503 errors up the ass and pics and symbols like rep displaying as text

Quick Mbxx, help!


----------



## Vanity (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm glad that I'm not the only one experiencing this.

I keep seeing that 503 error too. I've never seen that one before until today.


----------



## Keme (Jul 18, 2008)

The same applies to me as well. In addition, it causes problems when trying to check private messages. Once I am finally able to get through and submit a response, it stalls therefore causing me to send duplicate messages.

This also affects, the preview a post option. An error notice shows up instead.


----------



## Omutsu Gaizuke (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, same annoying problems.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 18, 2008)

Someone is DDOSing your servers at the moment or was. You guys should look into the incoming traffic. The idiot probably used the IP while as dropping the bombs.


----------



## Altron (Jul 18, 2008)

Candlejack said:


> Someone is DDOSing your servers at the moment or was. You guys should look into the incoming traffic. The idiot probably used the IP while as dropping the bombs.



i agree with this, i just got a blank screen, and it was probably some idiots trying to screw with NF.


----------



## Major (Jul 18, 2008)

Strange how problems are always on the day the chapter comes out.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 18, 2008)

I can enter in some forums and threads; but I cannot enter in the Nameless FC and in the Society Telegrams


----------



## Major (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't get into Nameless either Seranno


----------



## Xion (Jul 18, 2008)

Altron said:


> i agree with this, i just got a blank screen, and it was probably some idiots trying to screw with NF.



Probably didn't help to have all the members CTRL-F5-ing their way back to NF.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 18, 2008)

Something's wrong with The New Filipino FC as well. When I click on the "last page" on my CP, it won't load. I have to click on "page 1", and then click on "last page".


----------



## Rei (Jul 18, 2008)

On "What can you conclude about the suer above you?" thread, i keep getting a redirect loop on it. 
I wen tot my mums laptop and got it there as well..
o3o;



> Redirect Loop
> 
> Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
> 
> ...



Did both and nothing happened.
I keep getting it even now. o3o

I tried restarting FF..
My comptuer..And I even tried opening it up on IE..

And IE loaded SUPER slow..

It took an hour for it to give me the "error" page.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 19, 2008)

Mbxx, something is seriously wrong with the forum. 503 errors are constantly occurring. Can you fix this?


----------



## Atema (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is a general problem or what, but I'm having Javascript problems.
I'm pretty sure that if you click the rep button/thread tools/search this thread button, a "drop down" box appears, and you can type stuff into it...

But it proceeds to "open" the link, and I get 403 error. *forbidden*

akshfaskhfask;; and Youtube fails me.

*edit* Now it works. Yaaaay X3

But the site still doesn't. :S


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 19, 2008)

Where did the banner go on the orange skin?


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 19, 2008)

The Sasuke banner is also gone.


----------



## Rei (Jul 19, 2008)

RisingVengeance said:


> Where did the banner go on the orange skin?





~L~ said:


> The Sasuke banner is also gone.



I had that happen to me yesterday. The banner disappeared and reappeared in like, 10 minutes. I think its just lag. xD




Mbxx said:


> Is that still a issue ?
> Could you please explain it a little bit more.



owo
Yes yes, it still is. It's been going on for a long time.

Every time I try to go to that thread, I keep getting redirect loops on it.
It takes about 5 or so minutes to load the page and I come back and its on a redirect loop. On my quote in it, it gives me two options and i tried both of them and it still doesn't work. I've never had a problem with it when I joined and about a week after I joined. Three weeks go bye and its a problem. I tried accessing it on my mums laptop too, and its still redirect looping on me.

Hope thats enough. owO

*EDIT:*

And like I said, I tried opening it in IE on both comptuers and it takes a long time to get up the error page.

_(The thread is, "*What can you conclue about the user above you?*")_


----------



## Rei (Jul 19, 2008)

^ Eh, I havet he old IE. Not the latest (7 i think. x-o)
It was looping (on FF) to the error page, like when the connection timed out or something.
On IE (under 7), it was looping to the "error page" saying that i couldn't get to that page.


----------



## Rei (Jul 19, 2008)

I have the latest of Firefox. x-x
And its only on that thread.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 19, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> There was a outtake on narutofan.com; likely that is the cuase for the problems. Is it better now ?



Yes, it works nicely now.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 19, 2008)

The banner is back up.


----------



## Rei (Jul 19, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> That Thread ? Means, you only got the problem on one thread or you can just view this thread ? Accccurrate.....



Only on one thread. I can view this one, no problem. But that one gives the redirect loop.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 20, 2008)

How come the only go to top button is located at the bottom of the board?


----------



## duffman (Jul 22, 2008)

why is the spoiler section closed?
people cant post any spoilers this way.
I want spoilers!!


----------



## duffman (Jul 29, 2008)

Is there a list with the different reputation statuses?


----------



## Rei (Jul 29, 2008)

^ Like names of the rep?
It's in the FAQ section.

What do the bars next to one's post mean?
and scroll down for the points names.

Hope that works.  (and what your looking for--if not, more detail, please.)


----------



## Vanity (Jul 29, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#08 said:


> ^ Like names of the rep?
> It's in the FAQ section.
> 
> What do the bars next to one's post mean?
> ...



That list isn't totally up to date anymore. You'll notice that my rank(Elysian) isn't on there.

The new ranks are listed in a thread somewhere although it's not a sticky so it would take a bit for me to find it if I were to try to find it. LOL.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 29, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#08 said:


> ^ Like names of the rep?
> It's in the FAQ section.
> 
> What do the bars next to one's post mean?
> ...



Latest rep update....

What do the bars next to one's post mean?


----------



## Espada_Uno (Aug 6, 2008)

my post count ha stopped working ive posted at least 43 post and its stuck on 36


----------



## Shiron (Aug 6, 2008)

^Posts don't count in all sections. Fanclubs, the Roleplaying forum, the Konoha Times, the Konoha Blender, the Chatter Box, Rules and Frequently Asked Questions, the Konoha Landfill, the Pachinko Parlour, along with a few more sections I may have missed all have disabled post count.


----------



## Espada_Uno (Aug 6, 2008)

WHY?!?! ... just kiddin *ahem* why?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2008)

ashkaneff said:


> WHY?!?! ... just kiddin *ahem* why?



Spam, Semi Spam, and random posts of any sort are  are allowed in sections such as the Chatterbox(semi spam), Fanclubs Section, and the Blender. Postcount was disabled in the RP section because of the type of RPs that were started to appear. Basically if postcount was activated in most of these sections, one could get their postcount up easily without having to make quality posts.


----------



## Itashio (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm still stuck at my post count.


----------



## xingzup19 (Aug 8, 2008)

Read Tsunayoshi's post. ^^^


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 10, 2008)

Therr is a weird thing with the Fanfics section. I dunno if it has been posted but, if i try to edit my fanfic it says i need to be logged in or refresh the page. And when i refresh the page,it logs me out and my post was the way it was before it was edited.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 10, 2008)

500 Internal Server Errors and Database Errors.


----------



## ryuclan (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been gone for a while, but I can see a lot of crazy stuff is going wrong around here.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 22, 2008)

Couple minutes ago, got a database error. Lost a really long post, that had some really good stuff I wanted to say in it. REALLY pissed right now... Not going to retype the entire thing.

There's a chance it's this temporary computer though, it's been a pain in the ass piece of crap since I started using it.


----------



## Batty (Aug 25, 2008)

I think this might just be me, since I haven't seen anyone else complaining about it, but the forum doesn't show me any threads in the Konoha Telegrams Section besides the stickies. Is this my internet being retarded again or does someone else have this problem?


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 25, 2008)

Batty said:


> I think this might just be me, since I haven't seen anyone else complaining about it, but the forum doesn't show me any threads in the Konoha Telegrams Section besides the stickies. Is this my internet being retarded again or does someone else have this problem?



That's because there are only stickies in the Telegrams. 

It gets "cleaned" out and everything is moved to the Library on a Monday.


----------



## Batty (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah, thank you, that makes sense, lol.

Sorry, it's my first Monday on the board.  Noob problem solved.


----------



## E (Aug 25, 2008)

i has a problem



the forum updates are enabled again


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't post anywhere:S What the heck is going on??


----------



## Felt (Aug 27, 2008)

oh i'm glad it's not just me, for a moment i thought i'd been banned or something D:


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Aug 27, 2008)

Even said:


> I can't post anywhere:S What the heck is going on??



Same, except for here.


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 27, 2008)

I soo just thought I was banned again =S


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah we can't post outside here, member fanclubs and some other sections
Wtf


----------



## Felix (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, I can't post as well
Some people are still able to post


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Aug 27, 2008)

So can one of the Mods please explain why we can't post anywhere ? Please ?


----------



## Serp (Aug 27, 2008)

I can't post


----------



## Hodor (Aug 27, 2008)

Ah, it's not just me at least, that's kinda.. nice I guess, my acc isnt disabled or something o.o.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, phew.. It's not just me.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 27, 2008)

Wha- THE HELL is going on here! This is not the first time something like this happens, why are you guys always screwing up something lately? ..c'mon!


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 27, 2008)

Nevermind.  Still can't post.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 27, 2008)

You wish dude.


----------



## Fiasco (Aug 27, 2008)

maybe we did something wrong.maybe we're all banned


----------



## S?phi? (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm.. It seems i can't reply to anything..
Mainly in the FC section though..
What's going on?? 


*Spoiler*: _It says this crap whenever i try_ 





*Sophie-Surenei, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
*


Wtf?


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2008)

I seriously thought I was banned there for a sec :S


----------



## forkshy (Aug 27, 2008)

i can't find my socks


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 27, 2008)

For some reason we can't see who is lurking any more


----------



## Barry. (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow...I hope this gets fixed.


----------



## Juno (Aug 28, 2008)

Search is also stuck again. Nothing posted after 15th August shows up.


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 28, 2008)

Can't see who is viewing a thread .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 28, 2008)

Not being able to see who's viewing threads is the worst thing ever. It feels like i'm being watched


----------



## Xion (Aug 28, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Can't see who is viewing a thread .



I noticed that too.

Wondered what mod I pissed off.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 28, 2008)

I keep having a problem where the navigation bar and the larger ad are gone (user cp, welcome nomeru, pm's, blogs ect that and the ads above it disappear).. when it happens, the threads are all centered, like.. click a forum, and instead of them all being on the left, they're centered meh.  I can refresh and it will often disappear after 1-2 refreshes.  It's a bit annoying though heh, I dont know if this has been reported yet.


----------



## FinalDawn (Aug 29, 2008)

Do you guys still do name changes?
._.?


----------



## JJ (Aug 30, 2008)

Name changes are on hold until the post count list is done/fixed. Plus this is the wrong thread for it.

Here it is


----------



## Hentai (Aug 31, 2008)

What is with teh Bar where the Thread Lurkers were shown? Why did you remove that?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 31, 2008)

Read this post Kyuu:



Taxman said:


> ^Splintered is quite proud of her fountain.
> 
> anyway, this isn't the first time it's disappeared and it won't be the last...but the thing always comes back.  It's disappeared like...seven or so times.  Even though it's been a year since the last time it disappeared...it _usually_ is dispersed like this.  Last time it disappeared was back in May and June of last year...Before that, it disappeared back in March and April of 2006...and before that November of 2005.
> 
> *It disappears and comes back...and it's usually removed when we get a stint of 505/database errors or new updated features.  It's just too bad that it'll come back at some random moment.*


----------



## Hentai (Aug 31, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Read this post Kyuu:



LOL okay thanks a lot


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 31, 2008)

Weird.I never knew that was an error,thought the mods did it on purpose for some reason.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 6, 2008)

^the word search doesn't show any results after august 25, 2008


----------



## Nidaime664 (Sep 6, 2008)

Taxman said:


> ^the word search doesn't show any results after august 25, 2008



is it working now?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 6, 2008)

no 

mbxx is the only one who can fix it.


----------



## King (Sep 7, 2008)

Was that the cause of the Database Errors? I had about three occur, while I was on NF, yesterday.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I hope there will be no more downtimes in the near future now. Thanks.


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

can we have the member viewing thing back then?


----------



## Mashy (Sep 7, 2008)

Someone fix the search engine! It doesn't come up with recent results.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2008)

Neliel said:


> can we have the member viewing thing back then?





Mashed Potato said:


> Someone fix the search engine! It doesn't come up with recent results.




Please and thank you.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh okay, the Code Geass timing was bit funny though.  Still gotta say thanks for making the website a better place.


----------



## Elle (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you very much for all your hard work XDDD.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for dealing with the issues, but...


Mashed Potato said:


> Someone fix the search engine! It doesn't come up with recent results.


Thirded!


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Well I hope there will be no more downtimes in the near future now. Thanks.



There will be. HABEEB IT!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for fixing our shit...now I can get back to the RP.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 7, 2008)

There is still some messed up thread names around the forum though.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 7, 2008)

^messed up as in "happy bday gooba"?

That was a joke while experimenting with thread prefixes....we can fix that easily when we think it isn't funny anymore.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 7, 2008)

Taxman said:


> ^messed up as in "happy bday gooba"?
> 
> That was a joke while experimenting with thread prefixes....we can fix that easily when we think it isn't funny anymore.



Interesting...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2008)

It really isn't funny anymore, I would change it to something to spite the masses

@MBXX: So does that mean we'll get to see who's viewing the thread again?


----------



## Kuro (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you  for all your hard work.


----------



## Felt (Sep 11, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> So far so good. We wait and see the next days if nothing else happens; then we add the old stuff back.
> 
> Its just a security messure to not overlook something.
> 
> ...



ok cheers <3

sorry for seeming impatient


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 11, 2008)

^nice theory


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 11, 2008)

this is basically my problem, I can't view the information under "Group Memberships, Albums, Friends" with the Akatsuki skin. Even in the User Control Panel I can't view the list of New Notifications by clicking on the small arrow thing.

I've tried clearing cookies and a few other things, but it doesn't seem to help. Any idea what the problem is?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2008)

have you tried using another browser?


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 11, 2008)

yes, I've tried. I'm able to see the white squares with red crosses in that, but when I click on it, the list does not expand.


----------



## Nae'blis (Sep 11, 2008)

If I'm the only person with this problem, then it probably has something to do with my antivirus software.


----------



## Nash (Sep 12, 2008)

I have the same problem with the Akatsuki skin. And also, can't unhide the posting rules anymore.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Sep 12, 2008)

i thought i was permed.

stupid mods


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> User Online Stuff is reactivated for current testing.



Did it cause performance issues before or something?


----------



## Xion (Sep 18, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> User Online Stuff is reactivated for current testing.



Thank you! 

You must be the Master of MySQL and VBulletin.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Sep 19, 2008)

Problems with the board? Problems with the board!?  This is my 3rd time having reached 1000 posts, you tell me!  Oh well I'm not sweetin it, cause 3months after my anniversary on these forums, that thing that always comes that will reset my post count to 967 or so will happen and it will be my fourth time reaching 1000 posts.

Oh and someone told me for an apology I can be a mod or something.


----------



## Sasufag (Sep 20, 2008)

Erm, can some help well i did make One Piece fanclub(pairing with luffy x margaret)
and now it did say something about that you need to wait permission of moderators and how long that will take? its just pairing fanclub it can take too much to accept it.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 22, 2008)

Can you fix those erros when using the Akatsuki skin, Mbxx:


----------



## Sasufag (Sep 22, 2008)

ok, dear moderators im very angry that you dumbsticks cant do shit
i did make fanclub and i have waited quite a long time that it will come to there where hell is my fanclub? answer me you cheese facies.


----------



## Sasufag (Oct 1, 2008)

OK, dear moderatords where is my fanclub????? it had rules and all and i did read that god damn "how to create fanclub" thing thread and BTW WHERE IT IS???

(its LuffyxMargaret fanclub)


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 1, 2008)

Okay, so I have kinda weird problem I think no one else has. It appeared today, out of the blue, in the morning forums were working fine and then suddenly I can't use any automatic tags in messages (icon for picture, spoiler etc, clicking does nothing), same with reputation. I can't view emote window, same way. Also profiles are viewing in odd way, meaning there are no tabs "friends/statistics/about" and such, they are all shown at once one under the other. Also in thread there are no arrows to show "thread options" or rate the thread. I can use these on the bottom of the page, but not this on top, also unresponsive.
What the hell? 

I'll be grateful for any help


----------



## Dash (Oct 1, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right topic but...

I can't seem to upload my avatar right. Its supposed to be a gif but when I save a gif onto my computer is doesn't work.

This is how its supposed to be like.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 1, 2008)

raecan said:


> Okay, so I have kinda weird problem I think no one else has. It appeared today, out of the blue, in the morning forums were working fine and then suddenly I can't use any automatic tags in messages (icon for picture, spoiler etc, clicking does nothing), same with reputation. I can't view emote window, same way. Also profiles are viewing in odd way, meaning there are no tabs "friends/statistics/about" and such, they are all shown at once one under the other. Also in thread there are no arrows to show "thread options" or rate the thread. I can use these on the bottom of the page, but not this on top, also unresponsive.
> What the hell?
> 
> I'll be grateful for any help


The same thing is happening to me.


----------



## Elle (Oct 1, 2008)

Having display problems here as well.  Everything was find until the last 1/2 hour and now I'm seeing  in place of all buttons in all screens.  Cleared out my cache so know it's not my machine.


----------



## Heero (Oct 1, 2008)

raecan said:


> Okay, so I have kinda weird problem I think no one else has. It appeared today, out of the blue, in the morning forums were working fine and then suddenly I can't use any automatic tags in messages (icon for picture, spoiler etc, clicking does nothing), same with reputation. I can't view emote window, same way. Also profiles are viewing in odd way, meaning there are no tabs "friends/statistics/about" and such, they are all shown at once one under the other. Also in thread there are no arrows to show "thread options" or rate the thread. I can use these on the bottom of the page, but not this on top, also unresponsive.
> What the hell?
> 
> I'll be grateful for any help





RyRyMini said:


> The same thing is happening to me.





Elle said:


> Having display problems here as well.  Everything was find until the last 1/2 hour and now I'm seeing  in place of all buttons in all screens.  Cleared out my cache so know it's not my machine.


what skin are you using?

the image hosting site for the Akatsuki was down today and still is i think, thats most likely the problem, if your not using the skin i have no idea then


Dash said:


> Not sure if this is the right topic but...
> 
> I can't seem to upload my avatar right. Its supposed to be a gif but when I save a gif onto my computer is doesn't work.
> 
> This is how its supposed to be like.


cause that avy is fucking gaint, it even is bigger then the sig limit

Non-senior members only can have 125x125 and under 100kb's in size, while senior members can have 150x150 and 341kb's in size


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 1, 2008)

I changed the skin (the first thing that came to my mind) to see if that's the problem, but it's just the same with others.


----------



## Dash (Oct 1, 2008)

Heero said:


> what skin are you using?
> 
> the image hosting site for the Akatsuki was down today and still is i think, thats most likely the problem, if your not using the skin i have no idea then
> 
> ...



I know, I've been trying to upload the smaller version of it. I've uploaded my avi already, I just can't get the animation going.


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 1, 2008)

The issue is fixed for me. And I'm using Akatsuki.


----------



## Elle (Oct 1, 2008)

Same here ~ fixed and am using Akatsuki as well.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 2, 2008)

Aye, works fine now here also (:


----------



## Chainer (Oct 3, 2008)

Indicative by my current avatar, I believe uploading transparent images might be broken for me at the moment. Here, in spoiler tags, is the same image used in my avatar.



As you can see, it works quite fine. Only when I attempted to upload it did it have problems.


----------



## Xion (Oct 7, 2008)

Been loading extremely slow and has been giving me whitescreens. 

Can't keep up my 100 posts per day like this.


----------



## Gary (Oct 8, 2008)

II Xion II said:


> Been loading extremely slow and has been giving me whitescreens.
> 
> Can't keep up my 100 posts per day like this.



JUST AS PLANNED


----------



## Xion (Oct 11, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> Is that still in issue ? So big problems so far seen the last days.



No it isn't. Thanks Mbxx.


----------



## Narutoclone (Oct 12, 2008)

For some reason my posts are getting automatically duplicated. After I post, a screen appears saying so.

EDIT: Now the problem spontaneously disappeared. Perhaps it comes forth only in the Fanclubs section...

EDIT 2: Yep, it's still there in the Fanclubs, message says something like: "This is a duplicate of the post that you posted in the last 5 minutes. You'll be redirected to the original one."


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Nov 4, 2008)

some ads cause a *loop* again, please remove them

more details here


----------



## Sen (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to bother you, but I'm actually having the same loop problem. 

It basically interrupts my typing for a second, like a brief glitch.  I don't know if it's my internet (I have Internet Explorer so maybe it's that) though.



It even says loop, I'm just confused.  Sorry if this is the wrong place.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Nov 5, 2008)

This took 15 or so minutes to load all the way to the bottom so that I can type this in the Quick Reply bar, **please** look into it admins.


----------



## Asriel (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the "#loop" problem too.

So far I've figured out that it involves -in particular- the AVIS pop-up at the top of the screen... Whenever that damn ad loads, it continues in an infinite loop that annoys me to no end. 

I found a temporary solution that involves right clicking the ad and selecting rewind/forward. It ends the looping until I load a new page...

I wasn't going to report it, but now it seems I'm not the only one... I've had it for a good half-week now.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 5, 2008)

same "loop" problem here.

also dunno why, last two days the forums have been so slow, i mean page loading takes ages.


----------



## L Lawliet (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't have that problem, maybe it's the skin? I use the Naruto one.


----------



## Chillouh (Nov 5, 2008)

having the loop problem too  , but refreshing your page solves that, at least it does for me.


----------



## Sen (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the Akatsuki Skin, is that what others that have the problem are using?

But it may be the ad because some German phrase that means "doesn't always come from nature" appears (maybe that's from the ad?).  



Anyways, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## L Lawliet (Nov 5, 2008)

Lol my message is featured.


----------



## Asriel (Nov 5, 2008)

Sen said:


> I have the Akatsuki Skin, is that what others that have the problem are using?
> 
> But it may be the ad because some German phrase that means "doesn't always come from nature" appears (maybe that's from the ad?).
> 
> ...



It is the ad.

the "#loop" is just a string of code to allow the ad to cycle its animation.

I have the Akatsuki Skin too... But it should only effect that skin alone if the ad is exclusive to that skin.


----------



## John Connor (Nov 6, 2008)

it doesnt matter what skin you use as far as I know. at my friends I was using the defualt skin and IE and it was happening whenever that stupid avis ad was up

right now I'm using Firefox and looking at the avis ad and its not doing the #loop thing


----------



## E (Nov 11, 2008)

akatsuki skin's all shitted up

buttons and icons are missing and it's all scrambled


----------



## Gary (Nov 11, 2008)

What E said.


----------



## Asriel (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah. I have the same problem too. 

Icons not showing and stuff.


----------



## HugeGuy (Nov 12, 2008)

For the past few days, everytime I try to log in the page just got stuck and I have to open another tab.

And everytime I post a quick reply, my post shows up all right but it automatically directs me to the advanced posting mode with the "you have to wait another 30 secs to post another meesage".


----------



## luisredan (Nov 20, 2008)

now i have no prblem but i just need to fuckin know where i can go to see some fuckin shippuden episodes can you please tell me where i can go?


----------



## Byakuya (Nov 21, 2008)

I find your lack of faith disturbing


----------



## Hentai (Nov 22, 2008)

E said:


> akatsuki skin's all shitted up
> 
> buttons and icons are missing and it's all scrambled



i had that too but now it works again


----------



## Soda (Nov 23, 2008)

Were should I post this...

'There's no gender specification...'​


----------



## Sen (Nov 24, 2008)

I use Firefox more often than IE now, but when I do use IE, I haven't had that problem anymore.  If it does appear, I'll screenshot the Ad (I'm sorry, I probably should have thought to do that instead of the address bar), but otherwise that Ad hasn't appeared for awhile for me.  I don't know about others though.

Thanks though.


----------



## Luckyday (Nov 24, 2008)

How do you get kick out of the Bathhouse?
Don't ask


----------



## Hentai (Nov 26, 2008)

Every two posts i make i get this Error-message when submitting the post:



It is very annoying after a while.


----------



## Elle (Nov 26, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Every two posts i make i get this Error-message when submitting the post:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very annoying after a while.



^_^ It doesn't happen all the time but it has been happening to me several times a day for the last few weeks or so.


----------



## Hentai (Nov 27, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> What Style are you using ?
> Does that happen on other styles as well ?



I am using the Akatsuki Skin.

I cant tell if it happens on others, haven't used them for some time.


----------



## Sen (Nov 27, 2008)

Marluxia (and perhaps some other users on this board), aren't able to access NF for some reason.

Edit: 2 other people have talked to me on MSN and told me they're having the same problem.



He can't post or anything else, this message always appears for every part of the site.  Also, he says that this problem happens with only Narutoforums, but every other site is working.

Any help would be appreciated. 

Edit:  The problem stopped awhile ago, but I don't know what happened on that day.


----------



## Kuro (Nov 27, 2008)

^That also happened to me some days ago.

Also, what Kyuubi said is also happening to me, but not that often.

And is anyone else having trouble with timewarps?


----------



## Sen (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, for one of the users they are able to access the board right now.

Yeah, there was a timewarp situation in the Itachi FC and Kingdom of Rinnegan FC, but both have stopped now.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 1, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Every two posts i make i get this Error-message when submitting the post:
> 
> 
> 
> It is very annoying after a while.





Kyuubi no Youko said:


> I am using the Akatsuki Skin.
> 
> I cant tell if it happens on others, haven't used them for some time.



It is really annoying

Edit: happened just now


----------



## Ryuk (Dec 1, 2008)

Every link linked me to photobucket


----------



## Hentai (Dec 1, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Every link linked me to photobucket



What link?





This is the 100th time i read "_Pokemon_ on the board ?" instead of "Problems on the board ?"


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 2, 2008)

The Search Engine won't find anything past the 25th of August. It's been that way since that date, and it's a fault that's happened a number of times in the past (as you're aware, it seems to happen again a few weeks or so after getting fixed). If you can get this running again it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 7, 2008)

Spam bot or what?
Doesnt NF have a anti spam Security?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 8, 2008)

Are Album uploads gone?


----------



## Chillouh (Dec 9, 2008)

The update of the Naruto skin is awesome


----------



## Hentai (Dec 9, 2008)

Chillouh said:


> The update of the Naruto skin is awesome



Wat                      ?


----------



## Chillouh (Dec 9, 2008)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Wat                      ?


I now get usernotifications when I get profile visitor messageS and shit, like in the akatsuki skin.

EDIT: This is what I mean


----------



## Hentai (Dec 9, 2008)

Chillouh said:


> I now get usernotifications when I get profile visitor messageS and shit, like in the akatsuki skin.
> 
> EDIT: This is what I mean



Oh lol....okay


----------



## Creator (Dec 10, 2008)

Does problems with skins fall under this catagory? Because the Naruto skins banner and the rest of the things are unaligned.


----------



## Creator (Dec 10, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> Image + Browser PLEASE. Thanks.




*Spoiler*: __ 





 fanlisting




As you can see i am using Firefox.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 10, 2008)

Creator said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is also a problem with the Sakura skin as well.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 11, 2008)

Mbxx, I'm sure this has been posted before, but meh. Can you get rid of that notorious "f" in the upper left hand corner of the Akatsuki skin?


----------



## 【Temari】 (Dec 11, 2008)

hey, I'm having problem uploading my avatar. it say's animated avatar is not allowed but I've seen many users using animated avatars. and my animated avatar is only 29.3 kB... help me with this moderators. please pm me..


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 11, 2008)

Can you post the avatar you're trying to upload?


----------



## 【Temari】 (Dec 11, 2008)

it's find already. I asked the other mods. maybe because my rep was disabled or banned I guess.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 11, 2008)

Hmm, if the picture has been saved and hosted on a site similar to Photobucket, there should be no problem, considering it doesn't exceed the size limit. I'll see if I can find out anything with my limited capabilities.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Dec 11, 2008)

I already uploaded it to my album here in Naruto forums. latest upload. the one were Temari is doing some habbits. huhuhuhu


----------



## SMOKER X (Jan 24, 2009)

Search function?

Or is it fixed now?

I'm pretty sure we should get a mod in here though because they are sure to know what the main problems are.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 1, 2009)

SEARCH ENGINE

When i click the "Who posted" of a thread and look up the posts from a specific member it shows me the posts in a list. But when i click the posts then it often sends me to random pages in the thread where the member did not post at all.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Mar 30, 2009)

Umm.. lol?


----------



## Proxy (Mar 30, 2009)

Likewise. I'm getting the same problem.


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 30, 2009)

Sama problem here >:z


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2009)

Use the Sasuke skin then.  Problem solved


----------



## Kittan (Mar 30, 2009)

NOTICE:

The skin is like this because, Heero, the creator of the skin has been banned from tinypic and therefore, his shit is fucking up.

His forum is having the same problem


Although he may not be the problem since apparently he didn't use his tinypic making the skin.

Just pointing out the common links~~


----------



## Baka Neko (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh thanks ^^


----------



## Felix (Mar 30, 2009)

Kittan said:


> NOTICE:
> 
> The skin is like this because, Heero, the creator of the skin has been banned from tinypic and therefore, his shit is fucking up.
> 
> ...



You did that on purpose didn't you Kittan


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 30, 2009)

Same here.


Mider T said:


> Use the Sasuke skin then.  Problem solved


Over looking the problem isn't satisfying.


----------



## Felt (Mar 30, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Use the Sasuke skin then.  Problem solved



That doesn't solve the fact that I don't like the Sasuke skin !


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 30, 2009)

i like the new tinypic skin


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Mar 30, 2009)

Better than the failkura skin


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 30, 2009)

time to use the sasuke skin...

i dun like the blue...


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 30, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Better than the failkura skin


indeed


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 30, 2009)

What's this tinypic shit.


----------



## Countach (Mar 30, 2009)

DO HO HO HO


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 30, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> Better than the failkura skin



False.    .


----------



## Kittan (Mar 30, 2009)

Well looks like Heero fixed his forum's problems so I have no clue if he's still involved

Damn Canadians


----------



## Countach (Mar 30, 2009)

Kittan said:


> Well looks like Heero fixed his forum's problems so I have no clue if he's still involved
> 
> Damn Canadians



heero cant do anything for nf, good luck with tazmo and mbxx


----------



## Shinismex♥ (Mar 31, 2009)

Wtf is with all the Tinypic shit.


----------



## Ephemere (Mar 31, 2009)

Shinigami♥ said:


> Wtf is with all the Tinypic shit.



The notice should say it all 

The background pic they used to have was deleted, they'll be fixing it soon. Right now Im just using No Skin. You still have the Akatsuki pic at the top, just the way the forum looks is different. Go to user Cp and join the group, you get it instantly, and can leave it instantly too once it's fixed


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 6, 2009)

This is how you may fix the board. May I suggest:

*Spoiler*: __ 





```
<?php5
header("Content-type: text/css; charset=utf-8", true);
$bgcolor1 = "#somecolor1";
$bgcolor2 = "#somecolor2";
$bgimageurl = "someurl";
echo <<<EOT
..doctype....csscode..
  background-color: {$bgcolor1};
..etc..
EOT;
?>
```
This makes it possible to generate any colored skin you want entirely through CSS using PHP+CSS2. And when you got it tuned right save the output on the server.

May I implore thee to PLEASE you external stylesheets?? Inline stylesheets are wasting bandwidth on every reload.

Something to think about too is the @media handheld selector, for people with narrow screens. WAI guidelines and what not.



Also check out CSS spriting to reduce the amount HTTP requests per page load.

I can't help out much more that this.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2009)

Mbxx, I would like an explanation as to why you took away the power from two admins to upload two skins. As far as I can tell, you didn't propose a concrete answer for Staff.

My "problem with the board" regarding this topic is of course the Akatsuki skin not being re-uploaded again since with a push every once in a while from me, Heero worked really hard to get it done. There were also two other skins in the works.

Also, is it possible that they will get these powers back anytime soon?


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Apr 19, 2009)

My friend, Emo Panda227 can't post at all due to some invalid security token thing. Help?


----------



## chrisp (May 20, 2009)

First! 

Who did it? Mider T?


----------



## Zaru (May 20, 2009)

Well as long as everything works again, now!


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 20, 2009)

Well it's back, great :WOW


----------



## Fran (May 20, 2009)

Find the culprit. This is war


----------



## Felix (May 20, 2009)

Fix the Akatsuki skin while you are at it


----------



## Felt (May 20, 2009)

I couldn't hold it in.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2009)

Felix said:


> Fix the Akatsuki skin while you are at it


 
^ This, or a new skin


----------



## E (May 20, 2009)

it was nice having a life


----------



## Koi (May 20, 2009)

Just as I was thinking about going.. _outside_.  Ah, damn.


----------



## Sunabozu (May 20, 2009)

It seems to be causing problems again, the site is lagging


----------



## Slacker (May 20, 2009)

I cried...


----------



## Cap. Bassam (May 20, 2009)

Sites Performance Has Been Decreased.


----------



## Anjo (May 20, 2009)

D: I was logging on in school and this popup shit stopped me.



I have failed


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 20, 2009)

Akatsuki skin please.


----------



## Perseverance (May 20, 2009)

ok...........................................


----------



## Sheepy (May 20, 2009)

At least you managed to do some of it.  Better than nothing.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 20, 2009)

I actually played a game today


----------



## Xion (May 20, 2009)

Come back Mbxx, don't go! We don't see enough of you.


----------



## Jesus (May 20, 2009)

Xion said:


> Come back Mbxx, don't go! We don't see enough of you.



that's right!!...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Akatsuki Skin, Akatsuki Skin, Akatsuki Skin. :WOW


----------



## ninjaq (May 20, 2009)

^ Aren't you supposed to be all-seeing?


----------



## ninjaq (May 20, 2009)

^ So what happens now?


----------



## Hitomi (May 20, 2009)

E said:


> it was nice having a life


should've enjoyed it while it lasted.


----------



## Hisagi (May 20, 2009)

I enjoyed having somewhat of a social life, while it lasted


----------



## ☆ (May 24, 2009)

Spoilers being everywhere. Even when you just glance at the homepage, there`s ought to be a spoiler. Either in the person`s name, or in a thread title.

BOOM! Right there on the front page!


----------



## Wisely (May 30, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is known, but the Akatsuki theme is messed up....
Or atleast it is on my computer.
It says image deleted...


----------



## CheeChee (May 31, 2009)

^ Your computer is messed up. That's all. Fix it and stop reporting people helplessly ^_^


----------



## Hentai (May 31, 2009)

iSasuke said:


> I'm not sure if this is known, but the Akatsuki theme is messed up....
> Or atleast it is on my computer.
> It says image deleted...



Go read in the Akatsuki skin thread


----------



## Raph95 (Jun 3, 2009)

Does Akatsuki theme BG counts? I don't like look of "this image has been removed"


----------



## SakuraPaine (Jun 5, 2009)

Mbxx said:


> If there are ANY problems/bugs on the board, software or hardware issues, report them here. Don?t report problems like "i don?t like this mod" etc.
> 
> Thanks.



*umm wheres the search box?*


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 18, 2009)

For some reason I am getting an error most of the times I post a quick reply. If I refresh the page then suddenly someone who posted before me on the thread, his posts shows up after mine and the time posted is after the current time.
It is hard to explain so I took a screenshot:



Check the topic here DDL (must have acess to the bath house)


----------



## Felt (Jul 18, 2009)

Chuck Norris said:


> For some reason I am getting an error most of the times I post a quick reply. If I refresh the page then suddenly someone who posted before me on the thread, his posts shows up after mine and the time posted is after the current time.
> It is hard to explain so I took a screenshot:
> 
> 
> ...





It's just some problems with the servers...


----------



## Jesus (Jul 18, 2009)

time warps are back.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 20, 2009)

The Akatsuki skin is really messed up with a lot of 'tinypic' popups.


----------



## Sake (Jul 20, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> The Akatsuki skin is really messed up with a lot of 'tinypic' popups.



If you use Firefox, you can find the images you need to adblock on the Akatsuki skin thread. 

Then it will work just fine.


----------



## Milkshake (Jul 24, 2009)

Something always reverts my selected skin back to the Naruto skin, (i.e. I use the Sasuke one, and I click a link => the Naruto skin pops back up) I'm using Mozilla Firefox, and it's still not working, I even went into my User CP.


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah i got quite a problem here o_O
Everyones names keep like changing color, and sometimes they dissapear, sometimes they ar bold, and one ime all of the names had "-sexing-the-konoha" or something like that at the end of it i.e. (Noops-sexin-the-konoha or noops or *Noops*)


----------



## Elle (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Abigail (Jul 29, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Yeah i got quite a problem here o_O
> Everyones names keep like changing color, and sometimes they dissapear, sometimes they ar bold, and one ime all of the names had "-sexing-the-konoha" or something like that at the end of it i.e. (Noops-sexin-the-konoha or noops or *Noops*)


The cause of your problem is found here.

Vegeta


----------



## Burke (Jul 29, 2009)

Uhhhh what? 
So the admin is messin with the names?
Cool


----------



## Havoc (Jul 30, 2009)

N??ps said:


> Yeah i got quite a problem here o_O
> Everyones names keep like changing color, and sometimes they dissapear, sometimes they ar bold, and one ime all of the names had "-sexing-the-konoha" or something like that at the end of it i.e. (Noops-sexin-the-konoha or noops or *Noops*)



heh                            .


----------



## Raiden (Jul 30, 2009)

Hehe, the usual, "WTF IS GOING ON" when Vegeta drops a bombshell.


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 3, 2009)

*Forum Not Updating Properly/Posts Not Appearing?*

My reasonable question is why are my posts not appearing after been made.


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 3, 2009)

Um....they are?

[edit]
Oh, I see it.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 3, 2009)

*Why doesn't my CP update correctly?*

I keep clicking Control Panel to check out what threads have been updated, but there seems to be a problem. The threads remain the same, even if I have posted in one of them. I just checked one of the threads and it had like 10 replies since I didn't post, while the CP indicated that no posts were made at all.

Is this just me or is it the forum itself? If it's me, what should I do?

*Edit*: I also can't search for new posts by using the 'new posts' link, it keeps saying "You have to wait 1 second... etc". I kept clicking it for a minute. That's a very long second.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2009)

The forum is currently fucking up, sometimes you don't load pages and have to press F5 to get the current version.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 3, 2009)

Press        F5.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks. 


How the fuck did I miss that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2009)

oh wait, im having problems here too, my profile, the blender and stuff is not updating...but it does with IE, are you using firefox?


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 3, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> oh wait, im having problems here too, my profile, the blender and stuff is not updating...but it does with IE, are you using firefox?


Yeah. 

I think I'll use Opera for the time being. =/
Edit: same shit going on.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2009)

*Problem with the Sasuke Skin in the USER CP*

It's frozen, nothing that happened after 6:24 AM CST will show.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2009)

yes, i noticed this


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2009)

are you using the sasuke skin?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2009)

are you using the sasuke skin? i think that its frozen or something, when i change to the naruto one it works


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2009)

Are you in Firefox? I jumped to Chrome and Opera, no trouble there.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm using the Naruto one, and every skin has the same problem. =/
Maybe it works for you because changing the skin works like pressing F5?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2009)

oh nvm, im having the same problem with the naruto skin now



Kenneth said:


> I'm using the Naruto one, and every skin has the same problem. =/
> Maybe it works for you because changing the skin works like pressing F5?



yeah >_<


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 3, 2009)

I have this problem also and I'm using FireFox too.

Is someone working on solving the problem or is pressing F5 the solution?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2009)

f5 is the only way that ppl found until now T3T


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 3, 2009)

Merged all three threads on this subject. I'll probably be doing that all day, won't I?

EDIT: Some people are also complaining about login issues and I have a PM that won't "mark as read." I'm sure they are all related.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2009)

I am betting that this is kind of like the time two years ago when the front page froze. Ah good times.


----------



## Pixie (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm, I've been having this problem as well.

I use Firefox but when I switch to IE, everything starts working again. Really weird.

Edit: damnit, nevermind. It's screwing up again.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2009)

Nah, it worked for a while in Chrome, but stopped for me


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2009)

Dizzy Kitten said:


> Hmm, I've been having this problem as well.
> 
> I use Firefox but when I switch to IE, everything starts working again. Really weird.


yeah but it only takes a while until the problem start again D:

now im having it with all my browsers >_<


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2009)

Use View all subscribed threads, and reload, seems to work.

yeah three fucking browsers, none of them working.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm trying to enter into the blender but it asks me to login, and when I do, it returns to the page where I have to log in again. :/


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, people are having similar problems elsewhere.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 3, 2009)

Jeαnne said:


> oh wait, im having problems here too, my profile, the blender and stuff is not updating...but it does with IE, are you using firefox?



Yeah you know it keeps saying that I have new messages even after I look at them....it keeps showing them as if they are new when they are not. I replied to the people who sent them too, and it's still doing it. At first I thought it was a time warp....but is this really a time warp?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2009)

Hit F5 worked for me


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 3, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah you know it keeps saying that I have new messages even after I look at them....it keeps showing them as if they are new when they are not. I replied to the people who sent them too, and it's still doing it. At first I thought it was a time warp....but is this really a time warp?




i was getting it all the time for hours


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2009)

What's wrong with your start bar in windows?


----------



## Vanity (Aug 3, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Hit F5 worked for me



I'm hitting reload/refresh and that seems to help.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2009)

I had this problem like 2 years ago.

Find the thread, and you'll probably find the solution.


But knowing the mods, they probably replied "lol" and locked the thread


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 3, 2009)

I need this fixed.


----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2009)

What do you do if you have safari?


----------



## Antony the Bat (Aug 3, 2009)

This could have Bath House section but is that nessessary.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2009)

I thought I was the only one, and Bat is unbanned!  And I'm on Chrome, even pressing F5 doesn't work sometime so I tought I'd get better advice in heree


----------



## Cirus (Aug 3, 2009)

Well that is all something interesting.  I haven't noticed it yet, but does anyone know why it is happening?  (besided that answer of the forum being screwed up)


----------



## olaf (Aug 3, 2009)

I have to use ctrl+F5 (delete the cache memory) to really refresh any page here


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 3, 2009)

Having this cache problem too.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2009)

Sasori said:


> I had this problem like 2 years ago.
> 
> Find the thread, and you'll probably find the solution.
> 
> ...



You mean this?  Trife and Royce - Powerful Minds.


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2009)

eh?

 Mider your searching through my ancient threads


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 3, 2009)

For some odd reason none of my posts and edits seem to be taking hold. Not to mention my control panel seems to be stuck and stuff.


----------



## Stroev (Aug 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> For some odd reason none of my posts and edits seem to be taking hold. Not to mention my control panel seems to be stuck and stuff.


.

So I hope this gets fixed soon. Reznor and Vegeta's ways surely can save us!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2009)

Actually, it was quite fun, each one of your threads is an adventure within itself


----------



## momo (Aug 3, 2009)

it takes me several tries to log in


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea, it took me on the second try to log in. And the posts aren't showing up unless I refresh.


----------



## wes (Aug 3, 2009)

it took me 20 tries to log in 

it says i logged in then it wil send me back to the page i was looking at only to see im not logged in

sometimes i am logged in and can go into some sections but no thread because then im logged out out again

now i can go everywhere except private messaging

i PM-ed a mod about this i had to do on my playstation because that was the only thing that logged in was a bitch to type like that


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 3, 2009)

My user CP appears with the Kakashi skin and I can still see and open PMs that I've deleted.

I think it is caused by the same problem. :S

I'm curious as to what is causing it.



Zaru said:


> Press        F5.



F5.  Okay, thanks.  Fixed everything, but that's still really weird.



Edit: Wtf is going on?


----------



## Cirus (Aug 3, 2009)

This whole forum problem is kind of fun really.  Everytime you hit refresh it is full of suprises.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 3, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> For some odd reason none of my posts and edits seem to be taking hold. Not to mention my control panel seems to be stuck and stuff.



Same here, I was using the kakashi skin, and switched to the sasuke one, but every time I go another page, it switches to the kakashi one and says that I have a 1 profile message. But I allready read that profile message.


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 3, 2009)

there's something wrong with nf on firefox, when you go on a thread you need to refresh it just to post and see the new posts, when normally, you wouldn't need to.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 3, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> there's something wrong with nf on firefox, when you go on a thread you need to refresh it just to post and see the new posts, when normally, you wouldn't need to.



Im having that problem as well...


----------



## Fran (Aug 3, 2009)

Me too. This happened the first time I came on the board a few years ago as well


----------



## Felt (Aug 3, 2009)

I've found more fun in pulling off my finger nails.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 3, 2009)

Hollie said:


> I've found more fun in pulling off my finger nails.



 Why would you do that?!

But yeah, this really sucks... I hope it is rectified soon.


----------



## phazumaki (Aug 3, 2009)

I had the same error a couple of times. Works after a while tho


----------



## Cirus (Aug 3, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> But yeah, this really sucks... I hope it is rectified soon.


 No.  This is really fun.  It is like someone put a whole bunch of prizes into a bag and you have to reach in and not know what you are going to get.  I hope it goes on longer.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 3, 2009)

Forum was having so much problems I had to go out and shop with friends. This better be over soon


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2009)

Cirus said:


> No.  This is really fun.  It is like someone put a whole bunch of prizes into a bag and you have to reach in and not know what you are going to get.  I hope it goes on longer.



Kinda like how when it's working it does it automatically? 

You're an odd one Cirus


----------



## Cirus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Kinda like how when it's working it does it automatically?
> 
> You're an odd one Cirus


 When it is working you always know what you are going to get.  This adds more randomness to the whole thing.

Yes I am.  Otherwise I wouldn't be me.


----------



## Slips (Aug 3, 2009)

I went on my 360 for an hour and its fixed it 

Mods should try this method it really works


----------



## abcd (Aug 3, 2009)

The forum is working faster than normal for me now


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2009)

So, judging by the above posts, it's gonna fix itself at midnight, good to know


----------



## Sasori (Aug 3, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Actually, it was quite fun, each one of your threads is an adventure within itself


           .


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 3, 2009)

nf is gay, i see old post and thats all


----------



## Elle (Aug 3, 2009)

^_^ you have to refresh the page with the F5 key and for me it's for every page now.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 3, 2009)

Or you could just click the refresh button on the toolbar next to the url box. That's what I'm doing. When will this be fixed?


----------



## The Imp (Aug 3, 2009)

Itachifan727 said:


> Or you could just click the refresh button on the toolbar next to the url box. That's what I'm doing. When will this be fixed?



Never                          .


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't get why out of all the forums I have been to this one has the most wacky glitches. I've never even seen another forum have issues this frequently. Is it because its so large or what?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 3, 2009)

Probably. We've got how many users now about 160,000.......?


----------



## Eki (Aug 3, 2009)

hmm seriously, over the past week or 2 the forums have been kinda whacky. Ever since that first crash we had O.O


----------



## Tyler (Aug 3, 2009)

I try upload a new avatar, but old one keeps coming back 

Edit: Now its working, but when I try to manage my sig and save the changes my old one keeps coming back.


----------



## kumabear (Aug 3, 2009)

timewarp servers.

nice.


----------



## Dreaming Space Cowboy (Aug 4, 2009)

Each time I go to the Naruto Fanfiction section I keep on getting logged out.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 4, 2009)

This sucks... what's going on?


----------



## Psi Factor (Aug 4, 2009)

1) I tried like 10 times to log in today but every time when its redirected to the page I was previously viewing I have been logged out again. The trick I've come up with to counter this is to refresh the page. On the first refresh you are shown logged in and at the second logged out. 

2) Also this is an old problem. I'm often logged out for no apparent reason when I refresh the page. It sometimes happen only minutes after I've logged in. I think NF don't want me logging in.


----------



## Chainer (Aug 4, 2009)

Dear Martin,

Please fix the forums. That is all.

Yours truly, 

Chainer.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay, like what the fuck? I post, then I refresh the page and its gone, then I check a few seconds later and its there again.


----------



## Brian (Aug 4, 2009)

this only happens when I'm on Firefox or IE


----------



## YoYo (Aug 4, 2009)

*Posts Keep dissappearing?*

I keep posting in threads, and I've just realised the posts aren't appearing.

Same goes for threads with polls.


Can anyone tell me what's going on?


EDIT: Just realised that this thread isn't even appearing as existing (to me atleast) apart from when i type in it's adress!


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 4, 2009)

I couldn't log in, even after I got the "you have logged in" message it gave me the same enter username/password field on the main site. Then when I went to a thread, I was logged in


----------



## Magnet (Aug 4, 2009)

reading the above......im not alone
hope it gets fixed


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok so I log in and it says thanks for logging in but im still not logged in I have to keep refreshing for it to work, and I don't think some of my posts are appearing either


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 4, 2009)

I keep getting stuck on old versions of pages and having to refresh to get the current version. Just before I went to the OP telegram section and all the threads were still in there, but I know that they had been moved out by the time I looked. This is happening on my Ubuntu desktop and Vista laptop. Using Firefox 3.5.2 on both of them


I just took this after I made this post and Lucaniel was certainly not the last poster in this thread



edit: i should've really read the last few pages lol


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 4, 2009)

what the fuck! fix this shit nao!


----------



## Sake (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm fucking sick of refreshing. Fix this shit please?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 4, 2009)

this site is fucked up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2009)

Isn't there way for me to set up a macro to make the site do this through fire fox?


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 4, 2009)

I couldn't post a VM just now, same message was given as yesterday when I couldn't post in a thread. Eh.


----------



## Denizen (Aug 4, 2009)

Kinda amazing the amount of people who don't know the simple act of refreshing.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to the suck.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 4, 2009)

Refreshing isn't helping the fact that whenever I go into the MD, I get logged out and since music pimping is a hidden forum to non-members I can't go there


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 4, 2009)

refreshing sucks hairy balls


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't enjoy refreshing .


----------



## roninmedia (Aug 4, 2009)

I log in when I enter the forums, choosing the option to remember me.

However, when I enter the HoU or the FC section, the login form appears on top of the page. Those are the only forum sections where it occurs. Every other subforum doesn't have this problem.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2009)

lol new servers.


----------



## Sima (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't think its as much as people can't refresh, its that this has been going on since early yesterday. People are getting frusterated with having to refresh everytime the go to another page and frankly I am one of them.

I've been trying to keep off of here until the problem is fixed, but does anyone know when it will be fixed?


----------



## Cirus (Aug 4, 2009)

If the whole deal is caused by new servers I don't see how the problem could be there.  It is simply moving information from one place to another without changing the configuration of the information at all.  Any MBxx better get to work on this.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok cool.

It's not just me then.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 4, 2009)

The Konoha Telegrams section seems...fucked for the moment, what happened?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 4, 2009)

Pressing F-5 repeatedly is getting annoying.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 4, 2009)

What is the actual problem?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 4, 2009)

now i found more problems...my VM isn't really working that well..and just a second ago neither was my rep 
still refreshing page like crazy though....

is some staff working on this?


----------



## kuripe (Aug 4, 2009)

*Telegrams section down???!?!*

Telegrams section seems down or something it has been the same all day.

I am logged in, but when i goto telegrams it shows me as logged out.

I hit F-5, same thing happened.

Is that page frozen or down or something???

spoiler day n all hehe kinda hard to be patient.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 4, 2009)

no NF is screwed up


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 4, 2009)

Complaining about it won't help guys, the staff already heard 2000 times that NF's having issues. 

It _is_ getting annoying tho.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 4, 2009)

For some reason, post updates in threads aren't showing up.


----------



## Bender (Aug 4, 2009)

Some threads in NF cafe aren't showing up and when I posted in my Official Detective Conan thread it didn't show up, Same with the Outskirt Battledome. Shit acting all weird.


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2009)

They need to fix this ASAP.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey: can some admin include (instead of the F5 warning) that this forum *works fine in Safari*?

Step 1: 
Step 2: Install Safari
Step 3: enjoy the forums normally 
Step 4: Optional step- A version of Adblock- Works for me, no more ads. Just follow those steps. 

I'm still telling people about this today, and they act like they just heard it for the first time (I've been saying this since yesterday). I think it's because of the cache issue, though don't quote me on that. 

Ooh, because some people are pissed about ads, I included Step 4


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2009)

There is no problem if you use Safari. It seems completely fixed there.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 5, 2009)

can anyone tell me more about this "safari"?
I went on the website, but I just want to know

1. will it work with vista?

2. can I delete it at any time?

3. will my IE work any different?

4. can I download it, firefox, and keep my internet explorer?

5.will anything... weird happen?


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Aug 5, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> can anyone tell me more about this "safari"?
> I went on the website, but I just want to know
> 
> 1. will it work with vista?
> ...



1) Yes (I am on Vista using it now)

2) Yes

3) No

4) Yes

5) No

It's made by Apple Corp (iPod Apple), completely 100% safe. It's just a browser that is made by the most prestigious developer/electronics corp in the world.

There are loads of other cool features too, such as ripping embedded video out of any website (Youtube, anywhere) without needing any additional software. This seems merely to be a cache issue.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 5, 2009)

If you hit ctrl+F5 it turns on auto refresh for the whole session, but it'll stop working when you close your browser and open it up again.

If your using Firefox there is also a way to change a setting so that it will always check a new version of a website no matter what.

If your currently using Firefox and reading this open a new tab so you can keep the instructions up on this tab.

Step 1: Type in about:config in the address bar.

In the more current version's this will send you to a warning page first basically telling you not to mess with anything if you don't know what your doing. Just hit the button with the check box checked and you'll be fine.

Step 2. At the top of the page you'll see a long text bar with the word filter on the side of it. Type the following into the filter.

browser.cache.check_doc_frequency

Step 3. Double click on browser.cache.check_doc_frequency this will open a window. That will have a number in it that ranges from 0 to 3. By default the number is 3.

3 Will try to get new data for the page your viewing whenever it seems outdated. 
2 Will always use the version of the website that you last viewed and will never try to pull down an updated version of a web page.
1 Will Always try to pull down the latest version of every web-page you visit.
0 Will check for a new version of a web page only the first time you view it automatically.

To fix the problem, set the value to 1.

The only Safari works is because it's default set-up is that it always checks for updates on web pages no matter what.

The downside of setting it up this way is going to come when you stream media. If you have a favorite youtube video you like to watch all the time you'll notice that if you've viewed it recently it always seems to load pretty fast. That's because it's still downloaded on your hard drive and not being pulled down from the internet. Setting the cache value to 1 means that it'll reload the video from scratch every time you view it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 5, 2009)

I wonder wtf is going on, database errors refreshing problems :ho


----------



## Corran (Aug 5, 2009)

^Yeah I'm getting sick of it.

I'm at work and had 3 hours of no NF  Work was so boring!

These refreshing problems are on every one of my computers, please fix! I beg of you!


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2009)

Pretty obvious problem on the board.


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 5, 2009)

What's causing the problem?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2009)

Me sorry, I had a virus that spread across the board, they'd ban me but it wasn't intentional.


----------



## Xion (Aug 5, 2009)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> can anyone tell me more about this "safari"?
> I went on the website, but I just want to know
> 
> 1. will it work with vista?



Everyone knows no web browser aside from IE 6.5 works with Vista.

That's one reason everyone hates Vista so much.



			
				dark messiah verdandi said:
			
		

> 2. can I delete it at any time?



Yes, but not easily with all the rootkits it installs.



			
				dark messiah verdandi said:
			
		

> 3. will my IE work any different?



Everyone knows you can't have both on one PC.



			
				dark messiah verdandi said:
			
		

> 4. can I download it, firefox, and keep my internet explorer?



Dude you can't even have Firefox on the same machine as Safari, let alone IE.



			
				dark messiah verdandi said:
			
		

> 5.will anything... weird happen?



Ever hear of BSODs?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll download this " Safari" you commoners are talking about


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2009)

The forum is not udpating threads after last night.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey...it seems to be sort of working.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 5, 2009)

kinda works for me now.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh wonderful! It's great to know I'm not the only one who's having a pain in the ass time for being on here.^^ I keep trying to put up posts and they show up for a moment, then when I go onto the thread later on, the post just disappered. So the the people in charge of the naruto forums, please fix the problem.


----------



## Sen (Aug 5, 2009)

So far, strongarm85's solution is working for me 

Thanks


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not gonna sink so low and use Safari even though it's already on my computer.  Someone find a solution for Chrome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I'm not gonna sink so low and use Safari even though it's already on my computer.  Someone find a solution for Chrome.



Chrome? It doesn't have the modding thing like Firefox, but ctrl F5 should still work


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah I know but I wanted a permanent fix.  

It seems to have fixed itself now.


----------



## martryn (Aug 5, 2009)

Sometimes the pages don't load for me now.  Yesterday all I had to do was click refresh but today the pages are loading slower and sometimes not at all.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 5, 2009)

martryn said:


> Sometimes the pages don't load for me now.  Yesterday all I had to do was click refresh but today the pages are loading slower and sometimes not at all.


I have the same problem. Did you have a few database errors as well?
As for the refreshing, you can use CTRL+F5 so that your browser will automatically refresh when you click a link.

Seems like the problem isn't fixed entirely.


----------



## Cirus (Aug 5, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> I have the same problem. Did you have a few database errors as well?
> As for the refreshing, you can use CTRL+F5 so that your browser will automatically refresh when you click a link.
> 
> Seems like the problem isn't fixed entirely.


 I am getting the same problems as well. 

I would have to agree that the problem is not fixed entirely.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I'm not gonna sink so low and use Safari even though it's already on my computer.  Someone find a solution for Chrome.


"Sink low"? Safari is an excellent browser.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 5, 2009)

I ran into an error while trying to post a thread.

Exact message reads:
_"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error."_

Just figured I'd post on this incase others are starting to receive the same message.


----------



## Felt (Aug 5, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> I ran into an error while trying to post a thread.
> 
> Exact message reads:
> _"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.
> ...



That's actually a different forum error, something that seems to be happening to random accounts with apparently no reason.

If you keep getting problems make a thread in the Questions and Complaints section so an admin can see if they can solve it.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 5, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> I ran into an error while trying to post a thread.
> 
> Exact message reads:
> _"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.
> ...


Most likely, you've opened a tab a while ago, have been replying to something and left it open/your account "logged out" due to the issues the forum's been having lately. Click the 'go back' icon in your browser and press F5/refresh. Be sure to copy all of your work (it's saved if you go back in some browsers and you can still copy it) and then try to reply again. Happens to me a lot since the forum problems because I tend to leave tabs open for a while.

I think you get logged out after 30 mins of inactivity. If this still doesn't work, send me a VM or something or do what Hollie said and post a thread in the Q&C section.


----------



## Ice Prince (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, problem is solved.  I did what Kenneth suggested about simply going back and refreshing the thread creation page once I got the message and it worked.

Thank you both for the replies.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 5, 2009)

No problemo neighborino


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> "Sink low"? Safari is an excellent browser.




Seriously though, I'm glad the problem worked itself out.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 5, 2009)

it's not working again? i thought they fixed it


----------



## .:The Pioneer:. (Aug 5, 2009)

Okayso whenever i go to User CP or to some posts, im signed onto my cousins account, yet when i go back, im back on mine. I cant check my email either because im redirected to his. And logging off his and signing back on mine wont help because it still does it. Kinda driving me mad.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 5, 2009)

.:The Pioneer:. said:


> Okayso whenever i go to User CP or to some posts, im signed onto my cousins account, yet when i go back, im back on mine. I cant check my email either because im redirected to his. And logging off his and signing back on mine wont help because it still does it. Kinda driving me mad.


Clear your cache, then log in on the account that you want to use. If that doesn't help, refresh the page when you're on the account that you want to use. You should stay logged in (the forum's having issues at the moment, please read the last 1-3 pages and you'll know the whole thing) on the correct account. If you still have issues, send me a VM or create a thread in the Q&C section (I might log off soon).


----------



## .:The Pioneer:. (Aug 5, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> Clear your cache, then log in on the account that you want to use. If that doesn't help, refresh the page when you're on the account that you want to use. You should stay logged in (the forum's having issues at the moment, please read the last 1-3 pages and you'll know the whole thing) on the correct account. If you still have issues, send me a VM or create a thread in the Q&C section (I might log off soon).



That fixed it completely! Thanks alot.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 5, 2009)

[img ]http://card.mmos.com/psn/profile/es/k/EskimoBob2020/card.png[/img ]
Use this code in your sig btw


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Aug 5, 2009)

Forget the refresh problems. There are times that NF auto logs me out, and then the site won't even load (as in "the site you are looking for has been removed").


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 5, 2009)

That's pretty much like a DB error, I got those too and there's nothing that we can do about it. Or rather, that's what I think. NF autologs you out after 30 mins (I'm not sure about how many mins) so that can't be the cause of it. Same as for a DB error, all you can do is wait.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2009)

*Fatal error: Unable to connect to memcache server*

Fatal error: Unable to connect to memcache server in [path]/includes/class_datastore.php on line 224

I'm getting this and having to F5 like 13 times to get anywhere


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2009)

Kay its no longer doing that anymore but still lol whut


----------



## Havoc (Aug 14, 2009)

stop going to redtube


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Kay its no longer doing that anymore *but still lol whut*



Indeed


----------



## Yondaime (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm getting the same thing......


----------



## Sunuvmann (Aug 14, 2009)

YAY! I'm not insane!


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2009)

It's still happening to me


----------



## Damaris (Aug 15, 2009)

It happened to me for like an hour.


But now it's finally gone away, unless I've jinxed myself with this post, O SHI--


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 15, 2009)

Sunuvmann said:


> Fatal error: Unable to connect to memcache server in [path]/includes/class_datastore.php on line 224
> 
> I'm getting this and having to F5 like 13 times to get anywhere



Same here...


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 15, 2009)

Still got that annoying message. What is this


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 15, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Same here...



It's happening to me as well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2009)

> *Fatal error:* Unable to connect to memcache server in *[path]/includes/class_datastore.php* on line *224*



What does it all mean


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Aug 15, 2009)

This is getting annoying. If this message doesn't go through I'm gonna kill someone. I might kill someone anyway. We should sacrifice a live virgin to the volcano gods to aleviate our problems.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 15, 2009)

Live virgin *glances around* 

I say you go and find KY.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 15, 2009)

NF is like a broken down whore.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 15, 2009)

heeeeheee, weekend comes, problems come together


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 15, 2009)

Aren't admins meant to make sure stuff like this doesn't happen?

Or is that someone else's job?


----------



## Bakapanda (Aug 15, 2009)

It's broked 

Ah well, productivity awaits during the down/screwing-up time


----------



## Sen (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah I'm having this problem too 

If it's any help, I use the Akatsuki skin (with adblock so it's fixed) on firefox   I don't know what's going on, but it happens whenever I want to edit a post and just kind of randomly when I try and go to a new page, submit a reply, etc.  It comes and goes, but it's pretty irritating to try and post when it's happening.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> Yeah I'm having this problem too
> 
> If it's any help, I use the Akatsuki skin (with adblock so it's fixed) on firefox   I don't know what's going on, but it happens whenever I want to edit a post and just kind of randomly when I try and go to a new page, submit a reply, etc.  It comes and goes, but it's pretty irritating to try and post when it's happening.



I don't think the problem is skin related, because when it happened to me I was using the Sakura skin. I tried on the downstairs computer, which uses the Naruto skin (since I'm not auto-logged in) and there was still a problem.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2009)

Why would you use two computers of the same account?  You just blew you opportunity of making a dupe.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 15, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Why would you use two computers of the same account?  You just blew you opportunity of making a dupe.



Some of us are perfectly happy with only one account


----------



## cheshire cat (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't worry guise shes my dupe.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't worry guys, they're both my dupes.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 15, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> NF is like a broken down whore.


She was worth every single penny.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 15, 2009)

Burnt Marshmallows said:


> Don't worry guise shes my dupe.





Kenneth said:


> Don't worry guys, they're both my dupes.



but i wanna be a real girl


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Aug 17, 2009)

Am I the only one experiencing time warp problems in the forum?


----------



## Brian (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm experiencing it too


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 17, 2009)

As am I. It'll probably go away soon.


----------



## Beυrre (Aug 17, 2009)

Time warps for me as well.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 17, 2009)

Time warps are better than no posting.


----------



## Laex (Aug 18, 2009)

so many time warps


----------



## Migooki (Aug 18, 2009)

Let's just pray, guys. The force is with us.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 18, 2009)

Let's just pray, guys. The force is with us.

I lold when the timewarps started on the day of my dare thread. COINCIDENCE? I think not.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 19, 2009)

Our universe is mergin with another


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Aug 19, 2009)

Now besides the time warp I get some error when I post


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 19, 2009)

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 61 seconds.


Indeed


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Aug 19, 2009)

No, says I posted the same post some min ago though I didn't and then when I refresh it's time warped


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 19, 2009)

In any case thats another problem then. (that I posted)


----------



## Kairi (Aug 19, 2009)

wat

wat


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 22, 2009)

it's all a horrible mess


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been getting the "Okay" often when I'm online


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 23, 2009)

The gods just wernt with you mate.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2009)

There are rampant time warps throughout the forums, nothing dire but still.


----------



## Cerō2 (Aug 25, 2009)

_Is someone hacking the forum?_


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 25, 2009)

Other peoples usernames are in the wrong places, like where mine is supoose to be for example.


----------



## Koppachino (Aug 25, 2009)

There's a bit of a problem, although I'm sue you're all aware.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2009)

MrHo said:


> Other peoples usernames are in the wrong places, like where mine is supoose to be for example.



They're mod fucks, just ignore them. 

Not sure why they do it but it makes the site annoying to use because you can't really tell who's post you're reading unless you know their avatar.


----------



## kman4007 (Aug 25, 2009)

lol whats with everyones name as kisame dupe


----------



## ♥Karin♥ (Aug 25, 2009)

Amōr said:


> _Is someone hacking the forum?_



No, everyone is being Mod Fucked, Go on about your business.


----------



## Gin (banned) (Aug 25, 2009)

Do the mods like to do it raw?


----------



## ♥Karin♥ (Aug 25, 2009)

MrHo said:


> Do the mods like to do it raw?



Chances are, Yes, They probably Do


----------



## Gibberish (Sep 2, 2009)

Some icons aren't working

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2009)

Gibberish said:


> Some icons aren't working
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



'tis a problem that the regular mods should fix soon after re-uploading them.

But it was suggested that perhaps the sadmins should upload smilies onto the servers so that the problem doesn't happen again.


----------



## kman4007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Gibberish said:


> Some icons aren't working
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ya this is becoming a big problem lol


----------



## Eki (Sep 2, 2009)

this is pissing me of


----------



## JJ (Sep 2, 2009)

Link removed

Smilies are a separate matter from board problems.


----------



## Kagamine Suzuhara (Sep 7, 2009)

In my Account, it says that I have 7 total posts in every threads and 2 threads
started by me. However, when I search about my statistics, I count my
posts in different threads all in all, its 8 not 7.

It's not really a big problem/bug, but its seems just strange. 

~*Kagamine*~


----------



## Sinai (Sep 7, 2009)

You probably posted in a forum like the "Konoha Telegrams", where the posts can't be tracked in the statistics feature


----------



## Kagamine Suzuhara (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, thank you for that.


----------



## Kagamine Suzuhara (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh wait, does Language and Literature Department count? Because it's
not counted. Also in some of my random posts in different threads, they're not counted too.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 9, 2009)

Kagamine Suzuhara said:


> Oh wait, does Language and Literature Department count?



Yes, they count.



Kagamine Suzuhara said:


> Also in some of my random posts in different threads, they're not counted too.



_If the thread you've posted in is then moved to the Landfill, your posts will go back down again. Additionally, if one of your posts has been deleted by a forum moderator, that post will no longer count towards your total._


----------



## Smoke (Sep 12, 2009)

Also if you post in a different internet forum, they don't count here.


----------



## Valon (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi how is everyone? Well I wouldn't say I'm new I'm known as TigerTwista though some may not know me and some may i don't know lol.  But any ways for some strange reason I'm not able to access my account at all....My account isn't banned but the email i know i registered with and the user name that i use to log in with its non existant >.< exactly who would i have to contact to try to get my account back T_T


----------



## Gin (banned) (Sep 19, 2009)

What's up with the rrr's yo?


----------



## Yondaime (Sep 19, 2009)

It's rrrelevant to an event we arrre talking about.


----------



## Bart (Sep 19, 2009)

[COLOrrr="Blue"]Yeah, therrre seems to be some prrroblems with cerrrtain worrrds, in that some letterrrs arrre needlessly rrrepeating.[/COLOrrr]


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 19, 2009)

Gin said:


> What's up with the rrrrrrrrr's yo?



yeah what the hell is it with all these crrrazy rrr's?


----------



## Orochimaru (Sep 19, 2009)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


```
SYSTEM OVErrrLOAD!!
```


----------



## iPawd (Sep 20, 2009)

Must be some glitch with the r's.


----------



## Kathutet (Sep 20, 2009)

I bet Ark would love to keep this bug.

arrrrrrrrrrrgh... set the sails arrrrrrrrgh...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2009)

The [noparse][/noparse] smiley doesn't work



EDIT: That was quick


----------



## Kairi (Sep 22, 2009)

:kairi doesn't work








oh wait


----------



## Onihikage (Sep 23, 2009)

Email updates no longer keep up with the posts. I'm getting updates with the right timestamp and username, but containing a totally different post than the one that was actually made. I started noticing a few days ago, but it could have been going on longer than that


----------



## Migooki (Sep 24, 2009)

The old refreshment problems are back. New VMs and posts in threads doesn't show up when you enter the thread unless you update the page. (F5)


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 24, 2009)

Hasn't happened to me as of yet. I think its a regional thing because it happened to me once before and no one else had it.


----------



## 王志鍵 (Sep 29, 2009)

page 228 on the Name Change Thread won't work. It always takes me to the page before it. (page 227)


----------



## VerdantVenus (Sep 30, 2009)

Um, I think we have a prankster, look at the favicon of NF forums, it's a narusaku hentai


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 30, 2009)

ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed. < i see this when i try to post a youtube vid, where can i instal Flash? 

-----


----------



## Harlita (Sep 30, 2009)

ReikaiDemon said:


> Um, I think we have a prankster, look at the favicon of NF forums, it's a narusaku hentai



^_^  Yay Chrome for eating that horrificness. 



Wakattebayo said:


> ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed. < i see this when i try to post a youtube vid, where can i instal Flash?
> 
> -----



This is how you can make customer brush presets but I have not tried it


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 30, 2009)

i did that and still i have the same problem :S


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2009)

So is the UserCP a problem?


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't know, i'm new here...


----------



## Kek (Sep 30, 2009)

I can see all the reps I've obtained on my User CP. Is that a problem?


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Sep 30, 2009)

^ I could too, but it just shut off on me.


I was having a lot of fun revisiting my old crap too.  .....boy I got repped for saying all kinds of weird stuff.  I can't remember writing some of it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 30, 2009)

Glad I screenshot everything


----------



## Kek (Oct 1, 2009)

Me too, I wish we had an option for seeing all our reps.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 1, 2009)

Kek said:


> I can see all the reps I've obtained on my User CP. Is that a problem?




It was a temporary thing that Gooba put in place. He said he will do it again soon, but there's no confirmed date :/.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 2, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Glad I screenshot everything


lol i saved it in my fav for viewing offline, links work and everything  

funny thing while looking at old reps is that i found out some who negged me, had a name change and then requested friendship? wtf


----------



## Elle (Oct 2, 2009)

Raiden said:


> It was a temporary thing that Gooba put in place. He said he will do it again soon, but there's no confirmed date :/.



Excellent XD



Snow Princess said:


> lol i *saved it in my fav for viewing offline*, links work and everything
> 
> funny thing while looking at old reps is that i found out some who negged me, had a name change and then requested friendship? wtf



Will know to do that next time XD ~ having the working links is definitely a bonus .


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 12, 2009)

All thethethe thethethe are tripled


----------



## RivFader (Oct 12, 2009)

What thethethe hell?!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't stutter!


----------



## Federer (Oct 12, 2009)

Thethethe Dragon?



> I don't stutter!



I just saw that you did stutter. 

_must refuse thethethe word "thethethe"_


----------



## Emily (Oct 12, 2009)

What with thethethe thes?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2009)

Th**e modfuck is over.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't know, Tazmo smoking some shit?


----------



## Kek (Oct 12, 2009)

I noticed thethethe thes too.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 12, 2009)

THETHETHETHETHETHETHETHETHE???????????


----------



## Stalin (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh thethethe


----------



## corsair (Oct 12, 2009)

thethethe thethethe are really a problem in all thethethe threads in thethethe forum...


----------



## Fireball (Oct 12, 2009)

and i thought my eyes were playing tricks on me.


thethethethehehthehe


----------



## Tyler (Oct 12, 2009)

What do you think thethethe problem is? Is it thethethe umm.....thethethe um.....thethethe umm, damn, my stuttering has gotten worst lately. thethethe ummm.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 12, 2009)

thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe

... WTF


----------



## Sparky Marky (Oct 12, 2009)

what thethethe hell are thethethe thes all about?


----------



## Ineffable (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh thethethe.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 12, 2009)

tttheeetttheeetttheee letter between G and I is now also tttheeetttheeetttheee


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 12, 2009)

ttheettheetthee is fuck ttheettheetthee


----------



## Stalin (Oct 12, 2009)

thethethe mods and thethethe admins really should give us thethethe warnings of they make thethethe modfucks. thethethe thes get thethethe annoying after thethethe awhile thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe ITs thethethe thethethe thethethe taking thethethe thethethe thethethe ove thethethe thethethe thethethe r thethethe thethethe thethethe board


Go thed thethethe damn thethethe I thethethe thethethe thethethe h thethethe thethethe a thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe thethethe e thethethe thethethe t thethethe thethethe m thethethe o thethe d thethethe thethethe s. thethethe


----------



## Emily (Oct 12, 2009)

Now it's all fucked up thethethe


----------



## Tyler (Oct 12, 2009)

Look at our sigs. They've been infected by thethethe thes


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2009)

Title is "Problems on thethethe board?"


----------



## ArcticSiren (Oct 12, 2009)

What is going on with 'thethethe'?


----------



## Ineffable (Oct 12, 2009)

RikaUtari said:


> What is going on with 'thethethe'?



We've been asking that thethethe question for thethethe longest time. 


thethethe


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2009)

Th**e               .


----------



## Stalin (Oct 12, 2009)

just thethethe thethethe?


----------



## spirishman (Oct 12, 2009)

i don't get it, if you type the it it triples?


guess not


----------



## Ineffable (Oct 12, 2009)

The. 

Aw man.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Oct 12, 2009)

Ugh, thethethe thethethe keeps going thethethe for me.


----------



## Kathutet (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey will you fix the search func-

Hey

Hey don't go

Mbxx

hey


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2009)

What's up with polls not keeping our votes?


----------



## Migooki (Oct 26, 2009)

Those goddamn PMs from spambots are getting very annoying.

I know several people have had them already, several times today.


----------



## Tomotsu (Oct 26, 2009)

Motoko said:


> Those goddamn PMs from spambots are getting very annoying.
> 
> I know several people have had them already, several times today.



Ahh I got the same one too


----------



## kazekunai (Oct 28, 2009)

gabha said:


> Can't access the forums with IE6.


How the fuck did you post this then...?!


----------



## YoshiPower (Oct 28, 2009)

Tomotsu said:


> Ahh I got the same one too



Same goes for me.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 28, 2009)

kazekunai said:


> How the fuck did you post this then...?!



With another *fucking* browser perhaps?


----------



## Tsurie (Nov 1, 2009)

some people's names have weird accents over a letter?  (like mine lol) i think that's a bug?


----------



## Raiden (Nov 1, 2009)

Motoko said:


> Those goddamn PMs from spambots are getting very annoying.
> 
> I know several people have had them already, several times today.





Tomotsu said:


> Ahh I got the same one too





YoshiPower said:


> Same goes for me.



Just report them .


----------



## Migooki (Nov 2, 2009)

They were already reported and dealt with, you butt.


----------



## Skylark (Nov 2, 2009)

Well maybe you have all been very naughty because I haven't attracted the attention of these spambots.

Awesome.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2009)

Motoko said:


> They were already reported and dealt with, you butt.



Somebody should have said something then. 

.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 12, 2009)

Search keeps timing out, I first have to search once for it to timeout, then press F5 to refresh the page with the POST data.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Nov 14, 2009)

Stupid question, but where is the bath house? I've heard of it, but I can't find it.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 14, 2009)

Mr Serenity said:


> Stupid question, but where is the bath house? I've heard of it, but I can't find it.



You have to join the 18+ group in order to get access to it. You also have to be 18+ years old to join.


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 18, 2009)

Mr Serenity said:


> Stupid question, but where is the bath house? I've heard of it, but I can't find it.


We'll tell you when your older.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't see any pictures except for in sigs, and I don't know why.. 

ACK! Nevermind! I accidentally blocked all of the images from this site.
Firefox..


----------



## hushus23 (Dec 9, 2009)

i hope u realize 
this means war!


----------



## Anarch (Dec 9, 2009)

Felix said:


> Fix the Akatsuki skin while you are at it



i'm seeing the Akatsuki skin okay now.
Earlier it showed a photobucket error message.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 9, 2009)

^ We need a yellow flashy Yondaime skin.


----------



## 1337est gamer ever (Dec 10, 2009)

no we dontr lo,lol


----------



## kombak (Dec 11, 2009)

THAT SNOW (is that a snow?) is making my firefox crash like NEVER EVER ! 
10sec and it crashes


----------



## Aazadan (Dec 11, 2009)

The snow in the background is making firefox flip out.  In the error console it keeps giving "Error in parsing value for 'opacity'. Declaration dropped" for the message.

Basically, one error message each time the snow moves.


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 11, 2009)

Nfan keeps crashing my firefox.  Opening tabs or scrolling down windows everything just freezes I have to X out, all windows crash then I restore to previous pages.

Obviously by this post it works sometimes.  

All started with this silly snow affect.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Im God said:


> Nfan keeps crashing my firefox.  Opening tabs or scrolling down windows everything just freezes I have to X out, all windows crash then I restore to previous pages.
> 
> Obviously by this post it works sometimes.
> 
> All started with this silly snow affect.



my firefox is acting up lately, I guess we can choose the "No Snow" user group:


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 14, 2009)

kombak said:


> THAT SNOW (is that a snow?) is making my firefox crash like NEVER EVER !
> 10sec and it crashes



srsly.  And its not being fixed anytime soon.

I'm using IE right now!  IE!!

Nfan isn't really important enough for me to keep using this browser for day to day lurking.


----------



## Chainer (Dec 14, 2009)

For anyone that does _not_ want the snow to appear in their browser, simply do the following:

Go to your User Control Panel.

Click 'Group Memberships', located under 'Networking', on the left-hand side of the page.

Under the column marked 'User Group', find the one named 'No Snow' and tick the box.

Scroll down, and hit 'Join Group'.

Profit.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Dec 14, 2009)

i hope some of us can get to the snow option before our browser crashes!!!


----------



## Laex (Dec 14, 2009)

Profit + Win, its good times


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 17, 2009)

Sometimes it takes too long to load the site. Happens seemingly at random, changing layout doesn't fix it. My connection is not the problem, since while waiting for the site to load, I can browse other sites and download just fine.


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Dec 18, 2009)

I think its the snow but when im on here it always slows down and theres a lag when im typing. It never happend before hand when there was no snow. It happens on all the skins to.


----------



## cuto GaaRa (Dec 18, 2009)

Profit + Win, its good times

*i agree with you*


----------



## Ephemere (Dec 18, 2009)

just use the quote button hombre.


----------



## Hermansen (Dec 20, 2009)

the snow must have been one of the worst ideas ever, thanks for the usergroup 
Sidescrolling bar appearing and dissapearing, plus incredibly slow when using several tabs in firefox, and the snow didn't move plus slow in internet explorer as well


----------



## Basically (Dec 24, 2009)

Please remove the snow , i have to deactivate javascript everytime i come to NF .


----------



## Wampa (Dec 24, 2009)

I was wondering why people get so mad when someone doesn't agree with them!? 

and then they insult along with there counter argument!?


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 27, 2009)

Basically said:


> Please remove the snow , i have to deactivate javascript everytime i come to NF .



Join the No Snow Usergroup and stop complaining


----------



## Jibutters (Dec 28, 2009)

I made a snow man with my snow


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 28, 2009)

How come I don't see any of the snow?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 28, 2009)

Is the F5 thing happening again? My pages aren't updating


----------



## Volture (Dec 28, 2009)

All topics in Konoha Telegrams disappeared?


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 29, 2009)

Jihad said:


> I made a snow man with my snow



How did you do that?


----------



## Migooki (Jan 19, 2010)

Those traffic spikes must look awesome in your webadmin.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah, there was some serious lag. Though it wasn't very long for me like it seemed to be for others.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 19, 2010)

It actually affected all 8 servers? I'm guessing it didn't affect all servers equally anyway, so that's good. Would've been bad if all 8 lagged just as much. =I


----------



## Bleach (Jan 19, 2010)

No wonder I couldn't load anything for like 5 minutes literally.. At least it's fixed.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Jan 19, 2010)

We shall press on. We shall overcome the hate


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 19, 2010)

I bet it was Nja (ex Naruto spoiler provider) 

Lets put her in prison


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought something was up with just me but then Sen told me she had the issue too. Oddly enough some other forums I went to had the same problem.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> It was some kind of uplink issue. That can go around in large circles.



All the boards that had it were of the same type as this, vBulletin and the like, so I figured it was something to do with that.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 19, 2010)

Facebook had the same problem yesterday (or at least my facebook) 

Someone is going to hack the internet


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 19, 2010)

soemone is attacking the forum,why??
It's not like he's gonna get soemthing from here


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 19, 2010)

It can't be an american guy(too stupid),neither french(they are more interested in porn),english().It must be some russian freak


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 19, 2010)

^Jizz is still banned 

Act of revenge? 

A german would also be smart enough, or at least I know one at school who could manage that


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 19, 2010)

Jizz can't even learn to use a simple proxy, he can't attack a server.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jan 19, 2010)

^^lol


----------



## Migooki (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm sure Mbxx has it all under control but it appears the traffic is being spiked again with lags.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2010)

Not on my end, but someone else seems to be having the same issue.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 19, 2010)

No idea where you live but the servers are in Germany and I'm quite sure the individual assignment from the server pool is rather random.


----------



## Harlita (Jan 20, 2010)

Yondaime said:


> Jizz can't even learn to use a simple proxy, he can't attack a server.






Pretty sure last time I checked, the servers are still sitting behind the load balancer in a round-robin setup.  Which would also mean that the default settings to auto-blacklist IP's to 404 are likely still going to be active.  Which would mean that someone staging a piss-poor attack wouldn't get to the web front, much less touch the databases, which still is the best way to take down a db intensive application like VBulletin.

If Tazmo's head was up his ass and MBXX didn't have a clue what he was doing, I wouldn't assume a smart setup. But fortunately these two have been able to ensure that the site stay available even if a bit laggy from time to time, so one would have to assume that they have at least the *experience* to keep script kiddies and myspace-hackalots at bay.

At least, that is what one can assume.


----------



## llnaomi uchihall (Jan 20, 2010)

Uhm yeah. I have a problem. .-. I'll probably get banned for posting this but: If this is the kinda justice one of your mods serve here then he/or she should be demoted. 



Because I didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you not see the huge COURT section, you can't help but use it.


----------



## llnaomi uchihall (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh... _riiight_. Mmk..


----------



## Naomi Uchiha (Jan 20, 2010)

Problem resolved. ._. They thought I was my bro.


----------



## Migooki (Jan 20, 2010)

Next time you should keep the rest of us out of it and use the Konaha Courts. щ(ﾟдﾟщ)


----------



## jeven (Jan 21, 2010)

nice post~~~~~~~~


----------



## Hi Im God (Jan 25, 2010)

Does anyone know of any issues that makes NF not work with Firefox?

It seems to work fine from my home but on my work PC it's insta crash whenever I visit.  Is started right around the Snow time seemed to fix itself for a few weeks now it's back.

I'm guessing it has to do with a huge pop up ad thats on explorore but not FF.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2010)

When is NF going to upgrade V bulletin 4.0


----------



## cherrycream (Feb 6, 2010)

Hallo 

I've tried creating a threat, but it says I cannot. I don't understand just why, so...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 6, 2010)

cherrycream said:


> Hallo
> 
> I've tried creating a threat, but it says I cannot. I don't understand just why, so...



We don't take kindly to threats around here.

Threads on the other hand are fine, but you can't make threads in every Forum. Only Forum Staff to make threads in this Forum (The Konoha Times) for instance.


----------



## cherrycream (Feb 6, 2010)

Shroomsday said:


> We don't take kindly to threats around here.
> 
> Threads on the other hand are fine, but you can't make threads in every Forum. Only Forum Staff to make threads in this Forum (The Konoha Times) for instance.



I wasn't threa*t*ing anyone - sorry if it "sounded" this way. It was really just a doubt. Thanks!


----------



## cherrycream (Feb 6, 2010)

¬¬ okay, okay, now I get where that came from - He He. Yeah... 

Threa*d*s

tee-hee


----------



## Honza (Feb 8, 2010)

i changed options to show me threads from last day, but i still see threads from last years.


----------



## PlushCream (Feb 14, 2010)

Posting here to get the green light for the set.Please tell me if they're against the rule


----------



## kire (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah just a couple of questions about the skins:
Why are the three latest skins *wider* than the others?
And was it always this way?

I almost always use the Sasuke skin, and since I got a new computer a week ago, the forum view has been significantly smaller, about an inch smaller on each side.  ITs been driving me nuts as to why.  I thought it was the computer Until I finally changed the skin to kakashibeta and the sizing seems normal.  So yeah I want to know if the skins are messed up or is it just me..


----------



## JJ (Feb 20, 2010)

kire said:


> Yeah just a couple of questions about the skins:
> Why are the three latest skins *wider* than the others?
> And was it always this way?
> 
> I almost always use the Sasuke skin, and since I got a new computer a week ago, the forum view has been significantly smaller, about an inch smaller on each side.  ITs been driving me nuts as to why.  I thought it was the computer Until I finally changed the skin to kakashibeta and the sizing seems normal.  So yeah I want to know if the skins are messed up or is it just me..




No the skins aren't messed up. The Kakashi skin has been out for awhile, but the other two were created recently. Mugen made them wider. The reason you see the inch smaller on each side with the others is due to monitor resolution (it happened when I changed monitors). 

Here are two threads about the latest ones.





Hope that helped.


----------



## ShiningStar (Feb 21, 2010)

Can anyone give me the link to the Anti-Sasuke FC? I can't find it with the search system.


----------



## kire (Feb 21, 2010)

ShiningStar said:


> Can anyone give me the link to the Anti-Sasuke FC? I can't find it with the search system.




There you go, There is a fanclub directory in the fc section.  Its more helpful than the search button.

@JJ, thx I'll see what happens.


----------



## OnlyLexy-Chan!! (Feb 24, 2010)

Okay for some reason my post count keeps going down but I don't 

know why. And also they wont let me into the bathouse..... I 

have some things that I need to post in there.


----------



## Migooki (Feb 24, 2010)

OnlyLexy-Chan!! said:


> Okay for some reason my post count keeps going down but I don't
> 
> know why. And also they wont let me into the bathouse..... I
> 
> have some things that I need to post in there.



You most likely posted in a thread that got trashed (moved to NF's trashcan) where post counts don't count. Either that, or moderators deleted your posts. I'm guessing the first.

As for access to The Bathhouse, you need to have your full birthdate listed as public on your profile so the moderators can see your age.


----------



## Cheia (Feb 24, 2010)

OnlyLexy-Chan!! said:


> And also they wont let me into the bathouse..... I
> 
> have some things that I need to post in there.


Yeah, that's weird. I had my birthdate listed and I still got my request denied with no explication. 
Then I requested it again and few days later started bugging an admin to approve it. It's like they don't want people there ...


----------



## OnlyLexy-Chan!! (Feb 24, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> You most likely posted in a thread that got trashed (moved to NF's trashcan) where post counts don't count. Either that, or moderators deleted your posts. I'm guessing the first.
> 
> As for access to The Bathhouse, you need to have your full birthdate listed as public on your profile so the moderators can see your age.




Thank you.


----------



## Migooki (Feb 24, 2010)

Cheia said:


> Yeah, that's weird. I had my birthdate listed and I still got my request denied with no explication.
> Then I requested it again and few days later started bugging an admin to approve it. It's like they don't want people there ...



Not everyone is fit to be in The Bathhouse, you know. 

And unless you actually had to re-request, I'm sure it just took a little while to get you accepted. Not all >SModerators check the join requests daily, fyi.


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2010)

i dont know if this goes here but how do ppl get gifs as avatars, it always tells me i cant


----------



## Migooki (Feb 27, 2010)

Random Narutard said:


> i dont know if this goes here but how do ppl get gifs as avatars, it always tells me i cant



Just make sure you upload a gif that's below the limits both in dimension and size. 
Not sure about the size of avatars for members that aren't Senior Members, but the dimension is 125x125. You can check that in your Edit Avatar options.


----------



## Random (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks a bunch


----------



## Phoebus (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello there,


recently, I seem to have problems with the interface whenever I post a reply. It is not possible for me to use any of the buttons provided, for example, I am unable to use the buttons that give me - forgive my probably ignorant description - the mechanics to embed youtube videos.

The only button that even remotely "works" is the one that is supposed to bring up the sheet with all the smilies. Clicking on it, however, does not cause the desired effect - it just behaves as if I would have pressed the key "Pos1".

Help or advice would be very appreciated.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 12, 2010)

It's bad Mbxx, I think they managed to break the Search Engine.


----------



## Migooki (Mar 12, 2010)

YEAH YOU TELL THEM!


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 12, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> There is some DDOS going the last hours. We know who and whats going on. You probably hardly noticed it, since only 1 server was affected. It shouldn?t be any issue anymore.


you mean that that moronic internet tough guy from earlier actually tried to shit on the server?


----------



## rreeff (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for this site very helpful.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 17, 2010)

Is there a problem with connections via Firefox? I can't seem to get in.. IE works just fine.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 17, 2010)

hey!!
ability to disable videos would be nice


----------



## Kobe (Mar 17, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> Huh ? Are you sure ? What Firefox ?



I could enter to site just fine like 6 hours ago with Firefox.. then after I came from school, I couldn't enter it >.> no matter how I try, it doesn't connect.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2010)

I noticed I have to take several tries to get to certain pages with firefox, noticed no such thing with IE (only did a quick test though)


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 17, 2010)

and 4.0 upgrade please


----------



## Kobe (Mar 17, 2010)

It works now.. Whatever the problem is, it's gone..


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 17, 2010)

se?or mbxx, give members the ability to see all of their reps that they received please
make it an option in the control panel or something

arigatou-gracias sugoii-sama ^______________^!


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm having a problem trying to load the forums using either Firefox, IE, and Google chrome.   
The forums page just won't open at all...
I had to use my i-touch to post this message by the way.

Edit: Seems like the problem is gone for now.


----------



## 24gh12 (Mar 17, 2010)

i seem to be having a post problem


----------



## Felt (Mar 17, 2010)

Chuck Norris said:


> I'm having a problem trying to load the forums using either Firefox, IE, and Google chrome.
> The forums page just won't open at all...
> I had to use my i-touch to post this message by the way.
> 
> Edit: Seems like the problem is gone for now.



This is a forum wide problem, it seems intermittent.  Probably Ddos.


----------



## Zhariel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ramona Flowers said:


> This is a forum wide problem, it seems intermittent.  Probably Ddos.




Yeah, earlier in the day I couldn't get on, but a friend could. Then we literally switched places it seemed, and she got the bad luck. I've had 3 separate occasions of the site not loading.


----------



## Cal Sullivan (Mar 18, 2010)

I had this issue just a few minutes ago, lasted about 10 minutes in total. I tried to load the forums on 3 separate occasions with no luck =/


----------



## katrinawelch (Mar 20, 2010)

cool he haze a smoke


----------



## Higawa (Mar 22, 2010)

Since I got the new FF version NF is playing up big time on me.
Its really slow doenst finish loading.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 22, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> FF Version ? The Forums ? The Page ? Still an issue ?



Yes there is an issue. I can't troll properly because of it.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok yesterday it was working fine xcept for this


All the icons were missing

Then Today I tried every skin possible
Nope same problem


Then A few hrs ago every edit option/buttons stopped working


I had to tag those


----------



## Higawa (Mar 23, 2010)

Got the same error!

I cant click only any tags anymore and tag images sometimes dont even load


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah,
pretty much most of the ppl under my wing have the same problem
Theres a thread here


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 24, 2010)

I randomly had a couple of periods (maybe 3 minutes each) where the forum was down and it said "Doing some cleanup" or something to that effect.... Did anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2010)

^Yeah.  And I also accidentally stubbed my toe when I got up.


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 24, 2010)

PikaCheeka said:


> I randomly had a couple of periods (maybe 3 minutes each) where the forum was down and it said "Doing some cleanup" or something to that effect.... Did anyone else have that problem?


i recommend using allways
it tends to absorb up to 50% more than any other monthly vaginal cleenex tissue






obviously the admins were cleaning something, everyone had it


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 24, 2010)

Latley it seems its one problem after another, hopefully this "cleanup"  fixes things


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 24, 2010)

I'd help you search for the answer Mbxx, but unfortunately we lack the tools to do so : (


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 24, 2010)

It seems as though this forum ALSO suffers from the gay Database Errors. Is this a frequent thing?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 24, 2010)

I think it's just a coincidence. I've always assumed that tons of people come here lol.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 24, 2010)

Springbreak in The USA.
+1 with the Database errors
Also the Icons are not working still


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 24, 2010)

I remember the DBE utterly destroying GameTrailers.com forums to the state that they had to create a whole new forum, which took them forever to do lol. It was a nightmare.

I hope this place never comes to that.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, it is Spring Break for most college/high school students in the US right now, Mbxx. That could possibly be it, but I have my doubts it would really increase the traffic that much.


----------



## Felt (Mar 24, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> Could somebody explain me, why so many users are online ? Thats THE POINT HERE.
> 
> Holidays ? Somebody ...........



Is there a lot of users?  It doesn't seem to say at the bottom of the index...

Though it hasn't seemed to be any more active than normal from where I've been standing.  Infact it's been pretty quiet...


----------



## Vanity (Mar 24, 2010)

Yesterday evening and this morning, NF was down for me. I think it did the same thing about a week ago.


----------



## Yondaime (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh wow, no wonder things were so wacky this morning. I just gave up and went out.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2010)

why is it still abit wacky for me?


----------



## Yondaime (Mar 24, 2010)

Because he's doing some cleaning.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 24, 2010)

Compared to the last couple of weeks, with the T7 reunion and all, this week is damn quiet. There were times were it was about 4000 people I believe and there was no problem then.


I can't even access how many people are online right now, but earlier today it was only about 2000.


----------



## Felix (Mar 24, 2010)

We should just upgrade to VBulletin4 and be done with it


----------



## Death Note (Mar 24, 2010)

vBulletin 4 would ruin this place.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 24, 2010)

It's also not taking you to the newest post if you click on the most recent thread on the main page (I'm sure that made sense). I just clicked on the newest KL thread to see the newest post on it and it took me to something on page 2, but the replies extended to page 3.


Am now seeing no numbers of members or people online at all.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 24, 2010)

It looks like you can't see who is browsing the forums or viewing the threads any more... or is that just me?

edit: oh, guess I should've read the last line of the post above me


----------



## Elle (Mar 24, 2010)

^_^ It's not just you, that feature has been disabled again for some reason :/.  Would be nice to have it back.  Any chance of that happening?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Mar 24, 2010)

Elle said:


> ^_^ It's not just you, that feature has been disabled again for some reason :/.  Would be nice to have it back.  Any chance of that happening?



Yeah I never understood the reasoning there.


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 24, 2010)

They don't want people E-stalking each other?


----------



## Ral (Mar 24, 2010)

I would like to see who's online again when I need to find someone I don't have on my friends list.

I am disappoint.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 24, 2010)

It's hardly e-stalking if every individual can decide whether or not they want to be 'invisible'. Most people don't care.

I just like knowing how many people are on in a given forum or viewing a given thread. I'm more likely to go hang out in a forum that already has a lot of people in it so there can be some active discussion. And if you have a debate with someone in a thread, it's nice to know if they're still viewing the thread or not.



Edit : It's also VERY useful when you need to talk to a mod about something. If I have a question about a certain forum that has 7 mods, I don't want to VM every one of them until one responds. I want to just find the one online at the time.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 25, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> Jesus... somebody could told me that ages ago. Going nuts here, what this is about.... For performance, i made some stuff smaller.





Mbxx said:


> And it looks stable currently, due the changes.


sup mbxx?

Dog, what does your sql error log say?


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 25, 2010)

duel me Mbxx


----------



## Nimander (Mar 25, 2010)

Huh.  So there was some adminfuckery going on recently?  That would explain much.

I can live with the "Users Viewing" function being gone; it wasn't here when I first signed up, so I really won't feel its lack.  

But for some reason, images have been loading kinda wonky for me recently.  Like, I'll go to a page, and half of the forum images (like the images for the repscales, the images in front of thread titles, my rep bars, etc.) won't load.  But then I'll refresh the page, and 75% of them will load.  Or 100%.  Then the next page I go to has a bunch of boxed with red, blue and purple in them again, making my page look ugly.

Is anyone else having this loading problem?  It's happening in both Chrome and FF for me so I know it isn't the browser.  Is it another side effect of Mbxx fiddling with things?

*edit*

And now I can't open the drop down arrows in my CP (notifications, subscribed threads, rep).  Does vBulletin just hate me or is the system still acting up?


----------



## toriyama (Mar 25, 2010)

Can somebody help me? I can't seem to use the emoticons! Also I can't spoiler tag or use any other bottons on the message box!


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 25, 2010)

toriyama said:


> Can somebody help me? I can't seem to use the emoticons! Also I can't spoiler tag or use any other bottons on the message box!


Something is blocking scripts I assume


----------



## toriyama (Mar 25, 2010)

something is blocking scripts? What does that mean and how does that happen?
Sorry, to ask so many questions! I'm just so desperate....


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 25, 2010)

Disable all your browser addons, clear cache and retry.
You could have noscript running, a silly AV plugin, etc.


----------



## toriyama (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you very much! I'll try just that!


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Huh.  So there was some adminfuckery going on recently?  That would explain much.
> 
> I can live with the "Users Viewing" function being gone; it wasn't here when I first signed up, so I really won't feel its lack.
> 
> ...



I'm having the same problem.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't know if this is the right place, but how do I use gifs as my ava?


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 14, 2010)

go there and upload your chosen gif


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 14, 2010)

But then this happens 

And no it's not broken


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 14, 2010)

Icy_eagle said:


> But then this happens
> 
> And no it's not broken


It's your gif dimensions, the gif you are trying to upload is larger than your avatar restrictions (125 x 125), the forum image processor tries to resize it and bam, it only takes the first frame at 125 x xyz due to not knowing how to resize a gif. 

Solution :
1) Apply for senior membership (you do qualify)
2) Resize the gif to 125 x xyz natively


----------



## Icy_eagle (Apr 14, 2010)

Ah ok, thanks man.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 14, 2010)

No sweat, thats one good looking eevee <3


----------



## Ral (Apr 14, 2010)

This snow is invalid.

Someone take off the coding from the Naruto skin please?


----------



## Brigade (Apr 14, 2010)

Your snow is invalid.

I can't open the drop down arrows in my CP


----------



## Huntress (Apr 15, 2010)

All the little symbols (like the rep button) wont show, i just get a red x in a white box, and the banner at the top wont show up either.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 15, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> All the little symbols (like the rep button) wont show, i just get a red x in a white box, and the banner at the top wont show up either.


Your ISP/browser/AV/browser plugins is having issues resolving the url of the pictures. Clear your firefox/IE cache, close browser. Then goto command prompt and type ipconfig/flushdns, turn off your internet connection, turn it back on. 

Tell me what happens then.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 15, 2010)

Angel? What happened?


----------



## Huntress (Apr 15, 2010)

i havent done that cause i dont want to loose all the info ive got. also im only having this problem on here, not on any other forums that run on Vbulletin


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 15, 2010)

^It's not an issue with the forum, but with your pc not being able to to render the images, due to a script or it cant resolve the url, try disabling adblock or av plugin only, also clearing your cache doesnt make you lose anything.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 15, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> ^It's not an issue with the forum, but with your pc not being able to to render the images, due to a script or it cant resolve the url, try disabling adblock or av plugin only, also clearing your cache doesnt make you lose anything.



Well, i went to eat dinner and when i came back online, this forum was back to normal  i didnt change anything... very strange. thanks for the advice tho.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 15, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> Well, i went to eat dinner and when i came back online, this forum was back to normal  i didnt change anything... very strange. thanks for the advice tho.


What skin do you use? One of my friends is have similar issues with the kakashi skin. Also where abouts do you live? (maybe its a regional invisible proxy?)


----------



## Huntress (Apr 15, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> What skin do you use? One of my friends is have similar issues with the kakashi skin. Also where abouts do you live? (maybe its a regional invisible proxy?)



the kakashi skin but when the prob was occuring i tried the other skins and the prob still happened and i live in the UK.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 15, 2010)

He's in the states, and only on Kakashi skin, next time it happens take a screenshot, I'll inspect the element urls and see if I can load them independently, and do some other testing. 

And its a pleasure to help :3


----------



## Migooki (Apr 18, 2010)

Just dropping by to report some adbots.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Apr 18, 2010)

Thats not how u report adbots...
just link a mod to his profile



Tachikoma said:


> Your ISP/browser/AV/browser plugins is having issues resolving the url of the pictures. Clear your firefox/IE cache, close browser. Then goto command prompt and type ipconfig/flushdns, turn off your internet connection, turn it back on.
> 
> Tell me what happens then.



wrong!
It is an NF problem.

its gonna get fixed by itself eventually


----------



## gabies (Apr 18, 2010)

same here, i got all these PMs, but i pmd a mod their link


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2010)

T-Pein? said:


> Thats not how u report adbots...
> just link a mod to his profile
> 
> 
> ...


Yes because a forum problem will selectively target certain people and not others, your logic is astounding. 

The only thing that could even do that is too many connections to the database, and if it was that, it wouldn't affect icons and such.


----------



## gabies (Apr 19, 2010)

another spam bot, i pmd this to a mod but just to let yo guys know if you havent done it yet


----------



## Toreno (Apr 19, 2010)

An adbot got me as well.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 19, 2010)

Only seems to happen to me around this time of the night.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Apr 19, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Yes because a forum problem will selectively target certain people and not others, your logic is astounding.
> 
> The only thing that could even do that is too many connections to the database, and if it was that, it wouldn't affect icons and such.



Yes thats exactly how it is,
You really did read that thread


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2010)

No, I didnt click your link.


----------



## Toreno (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, every time I delete a msg from an adbot I get another one. 

Which mod do I tell/send it to?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Apr 19, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> No, I didnt click your link.



lol you are so silly 



Fourth Mizukage said:


> Ok, every time I delete a msg from an adbot I get another one.
> 
> Which mod do I tell/send it to?



Any mod that is online will do.


----------



## Migooki (Apr 19, 2010)

Gabies said:


> another spam bot, i pmd this to a mod but just to let yo guys know if you havent done it yet





Fourth Mizukage said:


> An adbot got me as well.



It would be really helpful if you two added screenshots to your reports.

I mean, it's pretty easy to just message a mod, link to a new user and claim it's a spambot. :3


----------



## gabies (Apr 20, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> It would be really helpful if you two added screenshots to your reports.
> 
> I mean, it's pretty easy to just message a mod, link to a new user and claim it's a spambot. :3





just got this one right now, about 5 of them in my inbox


----------



## wajidshah (Apr 20, 2010)

My browser had loaded the pages just fine, for almost a year, until sometime Monday night. I had made no changes to my PC or Browser from earlier that day, when I could browse the site just fine.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 23, 2010)

Search function is shit again


----------



## cuinan2010 (Apr 26, 2010)

Is the first time I came to see, I just want to learn it and see what 

everyone says, what I can learn


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 26, 2010)

Uhh whats with all the Vegeta in the title bars on almost every single post?


----------



## Damaris (Apr 26, 2010)

PervySageSensei said:


> Uhh whats with all the Vegeta in the title bars on almost every single post?



The member (and former admin) Vegeta came back. Heralding his return and all that jazz.


----------



## Mako (Apr 26, 2010)

Damaris said:


> The member (and former admin) Vegeta came back. Heralding his return and all that jazz.



That explains why. I thought my computer was spazzing out for a second...


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 27, 2010)

Damaris said:


> The member (and former admin) Vegeta came back. Heralding his return and all that jazz.



Lol quite a comeback. N pretty funny too, i was jw what was going on and I thought my computer was spazzing out to


----------



## daouchiha (May 4, 2010)

My posts count underneath my avatar has stayed the same for quite awhile. For some reason, it simply won't go up, no matter how many posts I make.


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2010)

What's with the anonymous names again with the rep?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 5, 2010)

daouchiha said:


> My posts count underneath my avatar has stayed the same for quite awhile. For some reason, it simply won't go up, no matter how many posts I make.



These sections don't count towards your post count:

*Konoha Times*
Academy Registration
*Fanclubs*
*The Lounge*
The Blender
*The Pachinko Parlour*
The Staff Conference Room
Rules and Frequently Asked Questions

Looking at your post stats, you've been posting in the bolded.



Mider T said:


> What's with the anonymous names again with the rep?



You're rep sealed.


----------



## daouchiha (May 6, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> These sections don't count towards your post count:
> 
> *Konoha Times*
> Academy Registration
> ...



Alright. Thanks.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (May 8, 2010)

Um, theres seems to be a problem. I'm quite sexy and I dont seem to have Sexy in a sparkling font under my name. Can you fix that. It automatically appears all the time, seems to be a glitch on NF forums.


----------



## Death Note (May 8, 2010)

hinatasbiggestfan said:


> The only issue I have with these forums is the fact that I'm almost as important to the people whom hang out in them as boiled liver. Despite the fact that I've asked POLITELY for the reason I'm ignored in the past, I still remain unwanted and unappreciated, and in turn only receive hypocritical commentary about how I truly am wanted in these forums *rolls eyes*. I guess that is just what spaztic nerds whom can't seem to ever truly fit in with anyone like me deserve to be given, I believe *shrugs*.
> 
> May someone whom actually _cares_ please give me a link towards the part of these forums in which your screenname can be changed, by the way?



Maybe you aren't important to people because you only have 12 posts, eh?
You can  in here, if that is what you mean by Screen name.


----------



## Taylor (May 9, 2010)

Confused ^^


----------



## Zhariel (May 12, 2010)

I don't know if I am slowly slipping into senility at a young age, or this is a forum problem. I swear my posts disappear. Not getting deleted (or else I'd see that it was, and who deleted it) but just as if they never exist. There are threads I _know_ I posted in, and then the next day it says I haven't, and what I've said is gone. It's rare, but I sometimes notice it.


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm currently having a problem with both Mozila FireFox and Chrome to access the forums.
Everytime I go to , I am asked to download a file called application/octet-stream, and even if I download it, If I try to click on , I'm still asked to download the same file, and so on...

I did a search and came up with this



I think this issue is related to the header of the template I'm using, in this case it is settled as "Akatsuki Theme"

I'm using Internet Explorer at the moment to post this message, and on IE the template I have is "Naruto Uzumaki" and maybe that is why it is working.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 27, 2010)

^ yeah, i'm having that same issue...i managed to get on the site by using a google search but anytime i try to get on the forum index it asks me to download some shit instead of taking me there


----------



## Kakugo (Jun 27, 2010)

^ I'm also having that same problem. Been having to maneuver through Google and my web history pages just to reach certain sections of the forums.


----------



## peniskoker (Jun 28, 2010)

I have been having the same problem does using IE help?

Edit: Yes it does help is you ise IE instead of any other.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jun 28, 2010)

I have the same problme as people above...though Chrome is far worse than Mozilla


----------



## Ral (Jun 28, 2010)

It's not really a problem for me since it never did occur on either browser I've used. But I normally clear my browsing data daily.

Did any of you try to clear your cache and cookies by any chance? 

Also, on the Akatsuki skin it shows random letters on the left of the page.

I'm guessing one of you Admins were busy with something I guess hehehe.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 12, 2010)

This has happened to me twice now.

When I try to get onto the site I'm no longer logged on even though I have the password saved and the time of the posts on threads on the index is wrong. Also if I try to log on it says my password is wrong.

But then after a while it returns to normal.

Is anyone else getting this?


----------



## Death Note (Jul 12, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> This has happened to me twice now.
> 
> When I try to get onto the site I'm no longer logged on even though I have the password saved and the time of the posts on threads on the index is wrong. Also if I try to log on it says my password is wrong.
> 
> ...




Me not getting logged in every time i visit has been happening for about a week now. It also happens on other sites, like Facebook, etc. I would try to clear your cache and cookies to see if that helps. I haven't tried it yet since I think it is best for me to have to log in each time.

But I have never had the problem where the password is wrong but then after awhile shows up to be correct again. I would clear your cache and cookies for this site to see if that helps. If it doesn't, I think I know of something else that you can do.


----------



## oricon (Jul 13, 2010)

For me none of the avatars are appearing. :/


----------



## Death Note (Jul 13, 2010)

oricon said:


> For me none of the avatars are appearing. :/




Make sure you have the avatar box checked in your Control Panel. Go  and make sure the avatar box is checked, like in this picture:


If you do have the checked, maybe there is something wrong with your connection that isn't allowing them to load?


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 15, 2010)

I've got a big-ass problem; some obviously biased mod banned me for an entire week for countering a furfag bitching in my introduction thread.

Now this ban should have been lifted 7/14 07:00PM but it's still not lifted, instead I get some BS about my account waiting for activation whenever I try to access my thread.

Not only that, I am also banned from making threads in this forum (maybe so I can't complain?), a sub-forum I haven't posted in until now, or even visited up until this point!

I would very much like to be treated fair and have my ban lifted since it's been two days since it should have been removed, although some power abusing mod douchebag conveniently forgot to do it.

Thank you.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 15, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> I've got a big-ass problem; some obviously biased mod banned me for an entire week for countering a furfag bitching in my introduction thread.
> 
> Now this ban should have been lifted 7/14 07:00PM but it's still not lifted, instead I get some BS about my account waiting for activation whenever I try to access my thread.
> 
> ...



I think you would get a better response if you would have PM'd a Super Moderator or an Administrator since I doubt they rarely check this thread.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 15, 2010)

Thx 4 the tip.


----------



## Ral (Jul 15, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> I've got a big-ass problem; some obviously biased mod banned me for an entire week for countering a furfag bitching in my introduction thread.
> 
> Now this ban should have been lifted 7/14 07:00PM but it's still not lifted, instead I get some BS about my account waiting for activation whenever I try to access my thread.
> 
> ...



You were most certainly section banned and your thread is undergoing Moderation.

Talk to a Super Moderator about your situation and they should be able to lift the entire ban. Since section bans differ from regular bans it gets quite confusing.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 23, 2010)

502 - Bad Gateway


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 23, 2010)

It seems fine to me brah.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 23, 2010)

Darth Nihilus said:


> 502 - Bad Gateway


THEY GOT YOU TOO


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2010)

King Arthur said:


> It seems fine to me brah.



You've been here for like three seconds.


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 23, 2010)

Raiden said:


> You've been here for like three seconds.



Yeh, and ill be here for 3 seconds more bro. Though, I dont know what youre supposed to be getting at?


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 23, 2010)

so it is solved
great - good to hear
time to be addicted to this forum again


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 23, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> There were some tiny issues today. We updated software (new php).



Bro, I dont wanna spoil your celebrations, but you still have issues with the set-up of your server. Is your name Bjarn? lol

Id have another look if I were you bro, no really.



Kenneth said:


> so it is solved
> great - good to hear
> time to be addicted to this forum again



No! not yet bro.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 23, 2010)

i'm sure mbxx knows what he's doing bro


----------



## sidmartin (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi everybody, I am a new member just joined the 
community to share my knowledge with others..........................thank u


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 26, 2010)

Death Note said:


> i'm sure mbxx knows what he's doing bro




Lol, Im not saying that he doesnt know what hes doing, only that this is a fairly big site and its so easy to over-look something so simple that it could lead to serious issues, issues that I know could be there.  

But what do I really know, bro? Im just some random person that doesnt know my tit from my elbow most of the times, & only stumbled upon this site by chance


----------



## beij (Jul 26, 2010)

cool story bro


----------



## Kairi (Jul 27, 2010)

that 502 gateway was strong


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2010)

has anyone else been getting the bad gateway thing to or is it just me?


----------



## Laxus (Jul 27, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> has anyone else been getting the bad gateway thing to or is it just me?



I just had that now. Couldn't get on for a while.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 27, 2010)

me neither


----------



## Soca (Jul 27, 2010)

Laxus said:


> I just had that now. Couldn't get on for a while.



same it took me like another 10 minutes to get back on this site


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 27, 2010)

Agreed                                          .


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 27, 2010)

beij said:


> cool story bro




Lol it wasnt a story bro, but thanks anyway


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 27, 2010)

There's a lot of bromance going on in here, bro.


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 28, 2010)

AfterGlow said:


> There's a lot of bromance going on in here, bro.



Are you missing some brotherly love, bro?

Back on-topic:

Yeh, N-F still has some issues that needs to be looked @ & fixed, imo


----------



## beij (Jul 28, 2010)

nothing wrong with a bro hug, bro


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 28, 2010)

I got a bad gateway 402 again. And a 504 15 minutes ago. Pages are loading very slowly for some reason.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 28, 2010)

same thing with me.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 28, 2010)

I hate it when this happens.


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 28, 2010)

Its working fine for me right now. Must be something wrong your end, but Im really just guessing that.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 28, 2010)

Why does it happen? Need more servers?


----------



## Soca (Jul 28, 2010)

504 bad gateway my ass 
i hate this


----------



## Mist Beauty (Jul 29, 2010)

I got a 502 as well.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 29, 2010)

thank youu~


----------



## Rikuto (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm still not having any issues.

If you guys need anything else, let me know.


----------



## Tim (Jul 30, 2010)

Just had more server issues just like the past few days. :/


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 30, 2010)

'They' must be doing updates again, huh?


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 30, 2010)

still 502s and 504s, for 10-15 minutes



Kamikengen said:


> I'm still not having any issues.
> 
> If you guys need anything else, let me know.


do you expect a Sadmin to ask you about server issues personally?


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 30, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> That are stats on the forums, that are generated at a certain time.


yes but during those i can't even view the forum, they didn't happen before and now they pop up every... 12 hours preventing me from submitting a post. i once lost a very long post i was trying to submit in the library and had to start over again

it was 13000 characters long  and i didn't start all over again because good god

can't something be done?

also the message says "502 - bad port" or something so how is that a generation of stats? could you explain this to me if you can find the time?


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2010)

Yo Big Mb Double X, some people are reporting problems logging onto the forum with their phones.

Think you can cook up a mobile skin?


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 1, 2010)

I dont think those server updates did much cop, in my opinion.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 2, 2010)

It's saying I'm double posting each post,when I'm not.


----------



## Death Note (Aug 2, 2010)

That shouldn't be a problem, as far as the rules go. I am guessing that when that message pops up, it just counts one of those posts.

EDIT: You are probably pushing the submit button too many times when posting.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Aug 2, 2010)

More 502s.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 2, 2010)

Mist Beauty said:


> More 502s.



Its the stats being compiled/generated @ certain times of the day, or so Ive heard.

Weird though, the time of day is always when Im around


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 2, 2010)

nf was inaccessible for like 5 mins


----------



## Not Spy Smasher (Aug 7, 2010)

Everything seems fine to me.


----------



## Shodai (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey mbxx bro can you make that new subforum we all want

Also are we ever getting a vbulletin update?


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 8, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> Well, thats Europe Dating... 8 hours ahead *_*



Call me a dumb European if you must, :amazed but I dont follow you? I mean the Europe dating thing 

Back on topic though, congrats on fixing _one_ of the sites glitches.

One down, many more to go


----------



## Death Note (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Mbxx, give one of the active admins power to upload skins.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2010)

Im trying to upload an image from paint to the reply box but i cant could i get some help please


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank u reps +


----------



## Kisame (Aug 9, 2010)

Every post is a repost post?


----------



## Ral (Aug 11, 2010)

Death Note said:


> Hey Mbxx, give one of the active admins power to upload skins.



That, will likely never happen.


----------



## dream (Aug 11, 2010)

Ral said:


> That, will likely never happen.



Except that it has apparently happened.  

Unfortunately it doesn't work too well.


----------



## Ral (Aug 11, 2010)

Perpetual Fail said:


> Except that it has apparently happened.
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't work too well.



I put in about 6-8 hours recreating the ShonenJUMP Heroes skin because Mbxx had to delete the old XML file due to the fact that the images that were used were hosted elsewhere on a domain that had an account suspension (Mugen created the original skin but I'm guessing he hosted the images on his server).

So yeah you're right, it doesn't work out too well.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 11, 2010)

Ral, thank you


----------



## Ral (Aug 12, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Ral, thank you



I didn't do it for the staff.

I did it for members like you.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 12, 2010)

You are a true star :fly


----------



## Lord Tendo (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a question to ask:

I wanna post a huge Akatsuki help thread but I don't know where to post it, so can you tell me where's the perfect place for that.

PS: It contains some spoilers, but without pictures.


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 14, 2010)

Lord Tendo said:


> I have a question to ask:
> 
> I wanna post a huge Akatsuki help thread but I don't know where to post it, so can you tell me where's the perfect place for that.
> 
> PS: It contains some spoilers, but without pictures.



PM or VM a staff member about it. As you can see, this is a thread about 'Problems' not 'Questions'.

I'd go to either Shunsui or Chainer. The latter is nicer, but the former is blunt.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 14, 2010)

Lord Tendo said:


> I have a question to ask:
> 
> I wanna post a huge Akatsuki help thread but I don't know where to post it, so can you tell me where's the perfect place for that.
> 
> PS: It contains some spoilers, but without pictures.


what will the thread be about
akatsuki help? help with what?

try the HoU since everything about (sort of random) naruto discussion goes there


----------



## Lord Tendo (Aug 14, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> what will the thread be about
> akatsuki help? help with what?
> 
> try the HoU since everything about (sort of random) naruto discussion goes there



full information about each Akatsuki member ((every single detail)), in other words a "contribution".


----------



## Didi (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like Konoha Library material to me.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 14, 2010)

Lord Tendo said:


> full information about each Akatsuki member ((every single detail)), in other words a "contribution".





Didi said:


> Sounds like Konoha Library material to me.


library indeed


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 15, 2010)

Just go to the Library if your looking for somewhere on the Forums. Though the answers might be pretty vauge.

Otherwise, go to Naruto Wiki or something.


----------



## Ral (Aug 16, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Just go to the Library if your looking for somewhere on the Forums. Though the answers might be pretty vauge.
> 
> Otherwise, go to Naruto Wiki or something.



Or they can go to Leafninja.


----------



## King Arthur (Aug 19, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> Well; 0:00 European Time is not 0:00 US Time.




Yeh, I know that bro, about different time zones, but, where does the 'dating' thing come into play?  

Back on topic:

I see that the '502 to the Scooby dooby doo' has been sorted out.

Additional:

Your last name wouldnt be Lundgren by any chance, would it?


----------



## Sen (Aug 25, 2010)

Not sure if this is a temporary problem, but for the last 30 minutes, I keep getting messages such as:


> 504 Gateway Time-out
> nginx



and 



> 502 Bad Gateway
> nginx



Maybe it's not happening to everyone, but other sites are working fine and it's the same problem with all the browsers that I've tried.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 25, 2010)

Same here       .


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Aug 25, 2010)

Me two.....


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 27, 2010)

NF won't load new posts for me. It says in a thread that the newest post is a post I made yesterday.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Aug 27, 2010)

The forum has gotten far if it is worthy of flooding.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 27, 2010)

Mist Beauty said:


> The forum has gotten far if it is worthy of flooding.



Hatters gonna hate flood


----------



## Ral (Aug 28, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> NF won't load new posts for me. It says in a thread that the newest post is a post I made yesterday.



Due to the massive flooding it actually takes a bit longer to update your profiles' latest posts.

Damn trolls and spambots with their antics! Would save me a ton of money on bandwidth and loads of trouble with profiles updating through SQL.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2010)

Something is wrong with the member search


----------



## Didi (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah it's not working at all.


----------



## Ral (Sep 1, 2010)

I think Ralkage broke a SQL table.

Admin turning?


----------



## Laurens (Sep 2, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Something is wrong with the member search



it works

search your member, and then click the first letter of that name, 
and then you'll get directly the member you're looking for


----------



## Mider T (Sep 2, 2010)

Figured it out yesterday, just didn't feel like editing.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Sep 3, 2010)

It actually worked


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2010)

Laurens said:


> it works
> 
> search your member, and then click the first letter of that name,
> and then you'll get directly the member you're looking for



The fuck is this

IT WORKS


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2010)

Ask  person.

Mbxx doesn't handle day to day forum issues.

Or the forum at all .


----------



## Judecious (Sep 4, 2010)

Raiden said:


> Ask  person.
> 
> Mbxx doesn't handle day to day forum issues.
> 
> Or the forum at all .



she can't do what an Admin can do.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 4, 2010)

You don't need a sadmin to do what was requested.

EDIT: To anyone reading, there is a deleted post between mine and Zaru's; my advice was not in response to search function discussion.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 6, 2010)

Why does NF keep logging me off like every minute? I even checked the box "remember me" and it still keeps logging me off. This has only happened today...


----------



## hinatanaruto (Sep 8, 2010)

love it also!


----------



## JJ (Sep 12, 2010)

Any complaints/questions/whatever for the missing smilies post here instead. Posts have been moved to this thread as well.  Thanks.


----------



## aluntrice (Sep 18, 2010)

you really are cool but I dont know you and the answer is know
you make go crazy


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2010)

Whenever I click my name from the main board, it links to Sunuvmann's profile.  That's an insult.


----------



## Harlita (Sep 25, 2010)

Laurens said:


> it works
> 
> search your member, and then click the first letter of that name,
> and then you'll get directly the member you're looking for




I searched my member.... but once I touched it, I forgot what I was doing in the first place.


----------



## Ral (Sep 25, 2010)

Harlita said:


> I searched my member.... but once I touched it, I forgot what I was doing in the first place.





I don't feel like searching through 3,000 R's just to find me.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Sep 25, 2010)

Try typing the letters "a" and "l" after the "R".


----------



## Ral (Sep 26, 2010)

Mist Beauty said:


> Try typing the letters "a" and "l" after the "R".



The Template calls for all members on the list instead of the member you originally want to search for.

Hence: memberlist.php?do=getall when you click "Search".

Repairing and Optimizing tables will likely solve this issue.

Because I can not search for any specific member of choice.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 28, 2010)

Ral said:


> The Template calls for all members on the list instead of the member you originally want to search for.
> 
> Hence: memberlist.php?do=getall when you click "Search".
> 
> ...



i find that entering the username and then clicking on the letter corresponding to that username's first character after searching actually works. but i don't know why.


----------



## Ral (Sep 29, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> Could somebody explain me the issue a more ? Thanks. What you want todo with excat url and what is the problem ?



When you go to the memberlist link via navbar and search for a member like so:



Once you click "GO" it redirects you to:



Instead of actually looking for the user you want it to look for.

But as James said, once you search for that same user again on the same page you'll get the results you want BUT you will have to click one of the letters in the "search by letter" option above the member lists table.

After clicking the letter it'll lead you to the right link:



*Example:*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 2, 2010)

Bad gateway is bad


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 2, 2010)

No worries. Just wanted you to know.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 3, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> So, a little for updating was done. Going now for updating kernels on the HTTPds.


Don't let those processes hang it will eat CPU like nothing ...


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 3, 2010)

Excellent good man. You should really give one of the admins that's on more regularly more permissions =P


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

Am I the only one experiencing images that wont load where things like forum buttons should be, under the Akatsuki skin? I haven't checked other skins, but it's like... links in the mini profile, the edit button, delete, quote buttons, reply buttons, new thread buttons, etc.

EDIT: Took a screenshot of this post s soon as I posted it;
And another of my User CP:


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2010)

^ Last time I brought it up my thread got trashed


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

Buttons are back, for me at least. Is this a site hiccup? Maybe I was running too many things at once so the images weren't loading? Or was it something that was fixed?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 4, 2010)

Ech? said:


> Buttons are back, for me at least. Is this a site hiccup? Maybe I was running too many things at once so the images weren't loading? Or was it something that was fixed?


It's a board issue, it's too far ranging to be a single user issue. All/Most of the skins on NF are coded in a way where it relies on external hosts to be functional as well. The only way to fix it is to have FTP access to NF + have a skin coder go over all the code and remove references to problematic 3rd party sites.


----------



## Alien (Oct 4, 2010)

The Akatsuki skin was acting up here too.


----------



## Laxus (Oct 4, 2010)

Avatars don't seem to show up for me.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 4, 2010)

I think that's on your end, Laxus. I see them fine. Try switching your skin.


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 10, 2010)

I am having problems with two advertisements in particular:  One is for monster.com/twitter and the other is for a bank(?) and it is in German or Swiss-German?  ( I am not really sure...)  Whenever I try to access a page on these boards and one of those advertisements shows up, I have to keep reloading the page until another ad appears.


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2010)

The Brofist smiley/emoticon is not working anymore. I get the standard storage site "Image Moved/Deleted" message when I used it.

Like this:



The "Quite" smiley with the monacle and attitude is the same way.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 12, 2010)

Are you hitting on me?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Oct 13, 2010)

The buttons on the Akatsuki Skin are acting up, again judging by most recent posts.


----------



## Zerst?ren (Oct 14, 2010)

_Am I the only one seeing Tinipyc's messages that the icon's have been removed? Not all, but some like 

I may also remind you that tinipic blocked some countries such as Argentina and Venezuela._


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 16, 2010)

Some icons are not working for me either.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm trying to put a YMP3 in my sig but for some reason all that shows up is a white bar.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 16, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm trying to put a YMP3 in my sig but for some reason all that shows up is a white bar.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?



Did you put the whole link between the tags? Because that happened to me too when I did that. You need to put the end part of the link between those tags. For example:


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 16, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> I'm trying to put a YMP3 in my sig but for some reason all that shows up is a white bar.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?


Site owner is a secretive German....

Definitely cause you are black.


----------



## Black Wraith (Oct 16, 2010)

Kαrin said:


> Did you put the whole link between the tags? Because that happened to me too when I did that. You need to put the end part of the link between those tags. For example:


----------



## Judecious (Oct 16, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Site owner is a secretive German....
> 
> Definitely cause you are black.



i thought he was Canadian


----------



## Mist Beauty (Oct 17, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Are you hitting on me?



Nope                                      .


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 17, 2010)

Judecious said:


> i thought he was Canadian


Tazmo is a myth, mbxx owns this space. 



Mist Beauty said:


> Nope                                      .


Well you should


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 21, 2010)

I am going to quote myself:



Senju Warrior said:


> I am having problems with two advertisements in particular:  One is for monster.com/twitter and the other is for a bank(?) and it is in German or Swiss-German?  ( I am not really sure...)  Whenever I try to access a page on these boards and one of those advertisements shows up, I have to keep reloading the page until another ad appears.



The name of this damn company is Sparkassen-Zukunftssparen and I believe that it is eating up my bandwith when I try to access some pages on this site.  Sometimes I have little problem, but lately the page will not load properly even after I press F5 at least 20 times.  WTF is up with this?!  Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Rache (Oct 23, 2010)

getting 504s and just relatively slow browsing on nf


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 23, 2010)

slowdowns and shit are happening from time to time

what's up with that, eh


----------



## Red (Oct 23, 2010)

Slow forum sped and 504/Database errors. Fucking Tazmo, wasting all our bandwidth on Canadian porn.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 23, 2010)

just encountered a database error


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 24, 2010)

Senju Warrior said:


> I am going to quote myself:
> 
> 
> 
> The name of this damn company is Sparkassen-Zukunftssparen and I believe that it is eating up my bandwith when I try to access some pages on this site.  Sometimes I have little problem, but lately the page will not load properly even after I press F5 at least 20 times.  WTF is up with this?!  Does anyone else have this problem?


Some AV/adblock iterations improperly route adfetch requests. double click and google ads do similar things for me.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Oct 24, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Well you should



I don't have the time for an intense internet relationship right now in my life, but if I did, you'd be first.


----------



## Didi (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a technical problem


Why is Mist Beauty not banned?


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 24, 2010)

Mist Beauty said:


> Nope                                      .



lol they all wish, always.


----------



## roninmedia (Oct 25, 2010)

No search results come up when searching by thread title in the Cafe. At first, I thought it may have been just the search term used, but I searched a result I knew would show up in a title, Obama, and got no results.

More like no search results by any search method...


----------



## dream (Oct 25, 2010)

Our search function is horrible.


----------



## CrazyAries (Oct 26, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Some AV/adblock iterations improperly route adfetch requests. double click and google ads do similar things for me.



I'm curious...What kind of browser do you have?



roninmedia said:


> No search results come up when searching by thread title in the Cafe. At first, I thought it may have been just the search term used, but I searched a result I knew would show up in a title, Obama, and got no results.
> 
> More like no search results by any search method...





Eternal Fail said:


> Our search function is horrible.



I have always had problems with the search function, but now, it is worse.  I can not find anything with it.  I was just messing around with it yesterday for the lulz, and I put in specific thread titles and reply counts and....nothing.  The search function is undeniably broken.


----------



## Rache (Oct 27, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> Our search function is horrible.



its better to use google


----------



## Blaze (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 28, 2010)

so thats what happened.


----------



## HeyFred (Oct 28, 2010)

The search function is a bitch.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 30, 2010)

something is wrong with the time, i keep setting it to GMT -8 but it changes  to GMT -7 and sometimes GMT -9.


----------



## dream (Oct 30, 2010)

I have the same problem.

GMT -5:00 displays 12:56 when it should be 11:56.


----------



## JJ (Oct 31, 2010)

Time thing is not an issue.

Nearly every country except for the US, Canada, and Mexico has had a time change. US, Canada, and Mexico (cept for Arizona) will fall back next week. The servers are located in Germany which has the time change today and will throw everything off for some until next week. So unless you want to manually set it until it gets righted for all, you will be stuck.


----------



## Mist Beauty (Nov 2, 2010)

Stupid Bush, extending it by two weeks so that people conserve electricity saving billions of dollars for the nation 

Asians and Europeans getting the extra hour while we fall behind :<


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 2, 2010)

Feels good. 

All hail GMT and non silly time conventions


----------



## Kikyo (Nov 2, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> Time thing is not an issue.
> 
> Nearly every country except for the US, Canada, and Mexico has had a time change. US, Canada, and Mexico (cept for Arizona) will fall back next week. The servers are located in Germany which has the time change today and will throw everything off for some until next week. So unless you want to manually set it until it gets righted for all, you will be stuck.



Hawaii doesn't do Daylight Savings Time either. Hawaii and Arizona are sane.


----------



## Pssymon (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,
I keep getting the same error when I try to visit the Konoha TV subforum (which is about the only place I check out here).
I tried logging out, then going there but then it tells me I don't have sufficient privileges or something, or that I got banned or whatever. Anyway this is the error I get when I go there while I?m logged in:

vBulletin Message 
Your submission could not be processed because a security token was invalid.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.

Does anyone know how to fix this?
Thanks.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 4, 2010)

^I have a good idea of what causes that particular error. 

It's nothing you are doing, it's server side. It would necessitate quite a bit of admin testing to isolate the module/modification that's not playing well with your VB settings though. 

Try the following two things
1) Clear your browser cache
2) Change your skin 

After doing both try going into the KTV section again and let me know what happens.


----------



## Pssymon (Nov 5, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> ^I have a good idea of what causes that particular error.
> 
> It's nothing you are doing, it's server side. It would necessitate quite a bit of admin testing to isolate the module/modification that's not playing well with your VB settings though.
> 
> ...



Cleared the cache, it works now.
Thanks alot!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Nov 8, 2010)

how do i upload a .png avatar so that the transparency is preserved?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 11, 2010)

ThursdayNext said:


> how do i upload a .png avatar so that the transparency is preserved?



save it as jpeg?


----------



## 【Temari】 (Nov 14, 2010)

what the fuck is the 





> Fatal error: Unable to connect to memcache server in [path]/includes/class_datastore.php on line 224


----------



## Judecious (Nov 14, 2010)

ThursdayNext said:


> how do i upload a .png avatar so that the transparency is preserved?



In avatar? make sure the size is not above so the image cannot be above 150x150 or 341.8 in size


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 14, 2010)

i'm getting a lot of gateway timeouts on this site lately


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> i'm getting a lot of gateway timeouts on this site lately



 The Same here.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thirded on the server errors.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 14, 2010)

blame Germany


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 14, 2010)

Frigging Germany...


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 14, 2010)

WTF is up with the loading times? Also, right now, I cannot see rep bars or the reply button in the default skin.


----------



## Tim (Nov 14, 2010)

Site has recently had loading problems for a few minutes every day, which is bearable. But it's been out of hand lately. Been happening all day long.


----------



## Jαmes (Nov 14, 2010)

i can't get through for several minutes at a time


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay so I'm not the only one having serious issues getting anywhere. It started approx. 15 hours ago. 

A few times, I've been able to get to the main page, then it stops loading. Sometimes, if I can get to other pages at all, they take several minutes to load. I have a backup computer where it works slightly better, but not much, and I really don't like using this comp because it's....


----------



## Judecious (Nov 14, 2010)

Loads perfectly for me


----------



## Kei (Nov 14, 2010)

This is my first time posting here, but I am having horrible loading problems, it takes a minute for me just to jump to page to page, get to my control panel, and among other things.

Everything good on my side, every other site is loading up quickly and normally it just here


----------



## Netorie (Nov 15, 2010)

Everyone I have spoken to today is having issues with the server taking forever to load. Mine is having trouble as well.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Nov 20, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> This is my first time posting here, but I am having horrible loading problems, it takes a minute for me just to jump to page to page, get to my control panel, and among other things.
> 
> Everything good on my side, every other site is loading up quickly and normally it just here



yeah, this is happening to me too at times

what is going on


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Nov 20, 2010)

Greetings. About 3 days ago I pressed the button to ask for permission to join the bathhouse. About 2 days ago I added my birthdate to my request. Today I do not see me request lsited in my user cp. Why is this? And how do I access that part of the forums after I can?
Plus I coudl sue something ne win my life, I have encountered rather disturbing rumors lately.


----------



## dream (Nov 20, 2010)

tomo:  It is possible that someone thought that you weren't above 18, judging by your previous posts, and rejected your request to join.



> Plus I coudl sue something ne win my life, I have encountered rather disturbing rumors lately.





What do you mean by this?


----------



## SagemodePrinz (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi I'm a newbie could you please tell me how I can post threats and reopen old ones, thanks man


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 21, 2010)

SagemodePrinz said:


> Hi I'm a newbie could you please tell me how I can post threats and reopen old ones, thanks man



Do you mean Threads?  There are buttons near the tops and bottoms of certain forum pages that say "New Thread".  You click one, type what you want, give your post a title, then click "Post Thread".


----------



## SagemodePrinz (Nov 21, 2010)

well thanks and how do I reopen an old thread?? Also which pages are you talking about?? because all I can do is post to threads and not make my own


----------



## TenshiNeko (Nov 21, 2010)

If it's an old thread nobody's posted in for a while... Most old threads you can just post in. You just can't if a mod has closed the thread


----------



## SagemodePrinz (Nov 21, 2010)

I still don't get how you create your own threads. I don't know what page I'm supposed to go to, where does it say New thread???


----------



## SagemodePrinz (Nov 21, 2010)

To everyone I have fixed my problems and have opened my thread! My first ever thread (I know it has been done before) is a sage naruto vs Itachi thread! Everyone please join!!


----------



## CrazyAries (Nov 21, 2010)

SagemodePrinz said:


> well thanks and how do I reopen an old thread?? Also which pages are you talking about?? because all I can do is post to threads and not make my own





SagemodePrinz said:


> I still don't get how you create your own threads. I don't know what page I'm supposed to go to, where does it say New thread???



You see the Main Page of NF? Click on one of the links for any subforum, ,like the Konoha Plaza, and look just above the announcements. There should be a button that says "New Thread", like there is a button within a thread that says "Post Reply".

Like someone else said, you can post in any thread that is not locked.  A locked thread will have that symbol to the left of the title.  The mods also frown on necromancing threads (riving very old ones).  Check the dates of the OP's (original posts).


----------



## SagemodePrinz (Nov 21, 2010)

Senju Warrior said:


> Do you mean Threads?  There are buttons near the tops and bottoms of certain forum pages that say "New Thread".  You click one, type what you want, give your post a title, then click "Post Thread".


 Thanks man and please visit my first ever thread yes Sage naruto vs Itachi:


----------



## Garfield (Nov 28, 2010)

Is NF being terribly slow just for me (local error) or everyone (global error)?


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 28, 2010)

adee said:


> Is NF being terribly slow just for me (local error) or everyone (global error)?



For me it's been slow for the past week or so but today it's gone slow as hell.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Nov 28, 2010)

It's really slow for me about half the time. I thought it was the norm. I find pages open faster if I open them in new tab


If posts aren't loading at all  I stop page loading, then click "post reply" again. It usually works. Sometimes gotta do more than once. Nobody else does this?


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 29, 2010)

This forum has been soooo slow lately (I've noticed it for the past month), it makes me not even want to bother at all.  Get the new vBulletin already or fix whatever the problem is, please.


----------



## Smiley (Nov 29, 2010)

Kitsune said:


> This forum has been soooo slow lately (I've noticed it for the past month), it makes me not even want to bother at all.  Get the new vBulletin already or fix whatever the problem is, please.



I've noticed that aswell; I usually get it when i'm posting, checking my user cp and reading private messages. :S


----------



## Death Note (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't think upgrading to the latest vBulletin version would do any better, as far as a performance upgrade with this place being so big and active. But I could be wrong, it just seems that on every vBulletin 4 forum I go to, it is somewhat slower compared to every other site.

It's like every now and again, though, that this place gets decently slow sometimes, I would just guess Mbxx is doing some updating? idk.


----------



## Didi (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know, but at times it's unbearably slow indeed these days.


----------



## Selva (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, it's been slow lately. I noticed it especially when I click the edit button to edit something and the page keeps loading for so long that I'm like "fuck it, I don't want to edit any more!" >_>


----------



## Synn (Dec 5, 2010)

Selva said:


> Yeah, it's been slow lately. I noticed it especially when I click the edit button to edit something and the page keeps loading for so long that I'm like "fuck it, I don't want to edit any more!" >_>



It happens to me all the time, now. 

When I try to edit, I have to wait forever and by the time I'm allowed to edit the post, I usually forgot what I wanted to change. 

Trying to view my CP also takes forever.


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 5, 2010)

Selva said:


> Yeah, it's been slow lately. I noticed it especially when I click the edit button to edit something and the page keeps loading for so long that I'm like "fuck it, I don't want to edit any more!" >_>





Synn said:


> It happens to me all the time, now.
> 
> When I try to edit, I have to wait forever and by the time I'm allowed to edit the post, I usually forgot what I wanted to change.
> 
> Trying to view my CP also takes forever.



I think that I only had one problem like that with editing, but I just had trouble trying to view my CP, too.  As that was loading, I clicked on the top banner to see if I would then be taking to the forum index instead, and that worked .  I also have problems with making a post in general and with VM's at some moments.  The loading times get on my nerves.


----------



## Elle (Dec 6, 2010)

@Mbxx ~ screen loading [any on this site] is still extremely slow for me today and has been fairly consistently for the last couple of weeks or so.  Though it's odd, every once in a while, the screens load normally.  It's not my ISP [I don't think], as I don't have this issue with other sites I visit regularly.  What kind of information do you need?


----------



## Elle (Dec 6, 2010)

^_^ Thanks, as I mentioned - the site is working well now [for me].


----------



## Garfield (Dec 6, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> Well i need information. That i can fix mostly anything. But there temporary problems and long term issues. Question might be here, if it is good now or not.


Seems to be a recurring issues that come and go: 
1. When a post of any type is submitted, it doesn't load until the "Post message" button is hit again.
2. new page takes long time to load, many times operation times out if not refreshed one or more times.

That said, it's working fine right now, so seems that problem is fixed at the moment.


----------



## Synn (Dec 6, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> Is there still an issue ?



Seems to be working just fine now. I'll let you know if it happens again. 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## CrazyAries (Dec 6, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> Is there still an issue ?
> 
> Its possible, that this happens just shortly.



It seems like everything is working just fine, thank you.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 7, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> I changed some config settings. I might be an bug in mysql 5.1 that causes the wrong index usage. I manually fixed that now... maybe that was the cause.
> 
> And another hole in the settings.



mysql db errors friend  

check your logs


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 7, 2010)

This reminds me I will have my sql2008 certifications in Feb :3 

should if I can help 'bxx


----------



## Didi (Dec 7, 2010)

OOH OOH OOH IVE GOT SOMETHING

YEAH


The thing where you can see how many replies each person has in a thread by clicking on the number of replies no longer works for really huge threads.
It says 'Could not find phrase 'toomany'.'.

Try it out, it's not even working for this thread anymore with a measly >1000 replies.


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 7, 2010)

^ I got that too. and its pissing me off. "Could not find phrase 'toomany'." asjdhasjkhdakjhsd


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2010)

^ Was gonna complain about this, but it seems somebody already had. 
I'm getting really frustrated.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 8, 2010)

I came here to see if anyone else is having problems searching posts in a thread.

I see you are


----------



## Elle (Dec 9, 2010)

Adding my info on this issue ~

When clicking to find *replies* in a thread:



receive this error:



This is a problem for me as I use this search tool frequently to find and get back to where I last posted in the fc thread.


----------



## Synn (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm having the same problem.


----------



## Laxus (Dec 9, 2010)

Same here


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 9, 2010)

Golden Byakugams FC has screwed us all again! 

Hey mbxx, could you implement a custom google search engine for the forums?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 9, 2010)

Today, I was able to see who posted, but now I can't again.


----------



## Didi (Dec 9, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> That?s wanted. Point is, there are threads that are insane large. And allowing this queries, that list all posters in a 170K thread causes problems... therefore i limited this to 1K threads. Sorry, but nobody can tell me he needs a listing of all posters in a 160K thread with 500 posters (lol).



Actually, yes, I always like to keep track of how many posts I have in various >1k FC's, and I know others do as well.


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I'm pretty sure peeps won't need a list of 20 posters in a 1K thread.


----------



## Migooki (Dec 9, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> That?s wanted. Point is, there are threads that are insane large. And allowing this queries, that list all posters in a 170K thread causes problems... therefore i limited this to 1K threads. Sorry, but nobody can tell me he needs a listing of all posters in a 160K thread with 500 posters (lol).



Well, I got this from requesting an overview from a thread with 3k posts.


----------



## Elle (Dec 9, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> That´s wanted. Point is, there are threads that are insane large. And allowing this queries, that list all posters in a 170K thread causes problems... therefore i limited this to 1K threads. *Sorry, but nobody can tell me he needs a listing of all posters in a 160K thread with 500 posters *(lol).



Except that's not what I use the search tool for.  I use it to click on *my posts to find the last time I posted*...  It's very helpful because I monitor the thread closely and because of the number of daily posts, many pages can go by in a 24 hour period and this is an effective way to get that information so I can begin to scan posts from my last post forward.

Is there another way for me to find the last time I posted in [this] thread then?


----------



## Alien (Dec 10, 2010)

Didi said:


> Actually, yes, I always like to keep track of how many posts I have in various >1k FC's, and I know others do as well.



I never realized how much i used that function until it stopped working.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 10, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> That´s wanted. Point is, there are threads that are insane large. And allowing this queries, that list all posters in a 170K thread causes problems... therefore i limited this to 1K threads. Sorry, but nobody can tell me he needs a listing of all posters in a 160K thread with 500 posters (lol).


that's ridiculous since it was the _only_ way for me to keep up with and save submitted fanarts from several FCs, i can't be on all the time
it also earned you a good negging

can this get fixed already or can you give an acceptable alternative outside of the 'browse back 20 (40 post a page!) pages a day' "solution"

i don't even see what problems it caused since we've all been using it many times a day, every day, for a good amount of time without any issue whatsoever

lol i'll be back in 24 for that neg


----------



## Elle (Dec 10, 2010)

Dear Santa [mbxx], 

For Christmas [insert holiday of choice] I would really like to have ~ 

1) the* 'replies' functionality* fully restored [so I can go about my regular business of thread maintaining]

2) the *Name Search functionality* fixed/restored [so I can find who I'm looking for without unnecessary frustration] but not asking for the main search function to work properly [though that would be an extra special bonus] in favor of requesting: 

3) the re-upload of the *SJ Heroes Skin* so many of us have missed for many months.

Hope I'm on your 'good' list this year   Elle


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 10, 2010)

mbxx, if I wanted to donate a skin to the forum, would you upload it?


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 10, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> That?s wanted. Point is, there are threads that are insane large. And allowing this queries, that list all posters in a 170K thread causes problems... therefore i limited this to 1K threads. Sorry, but nobody can tell me he needs a listing of all posters in a 160K thread with 500 posters (lol).



If your complaining about 170K threads then wouldn't it be better if your put the limit a little higher or better still as the problem is in specific sections limit it in there.

1K is insanely low.


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> mbxx, if I wanted to donate a skin to the forum, would you upload it?



Mbxx uploading a skin?  

He didn't upload ShonenJump Heroes when he was given it a few months back.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 10, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> Sorry, but nobody can tell me he needs a listing of all posters in a 160K thread with 500 posters (lol).



I call bullshit on your uninformed inane assessment.


----------



## SagemodePrinz (Dec 10, 2010)

How do I make the title of a thread in bold??


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 10, 2010)

SagemodePrinz said:


> How do I make the title of a thread in bold??


You don't ?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd like to encourage leaving those kinds of questions for Mbxx, however.


----------



## Eki (Dec 10, 2010)

im pretty pissed...


----------



## SagemodePrinz (Dec 11, 2010)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You don't ?



what do you mean I don't I want it to stand out??mad


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 11, 2010)

SagemodePrinz said:


> what do you mean I don't I want it to stand out??mad


he means you can't


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 11, 2010)

You know in a thread that had already gone pages past where I last posted, the thread search function was rather helpful for re-finding my last post so I could figure out if someone finally responded/answered my question/etc.


You say no one needs it, but I use it all the time god damn it.


----------



## Elle (Dec 11, 2010)

^_^ Exactly - that's [one of] the reason I use it for every day, usually several times a day.


----------



## Selva (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope you guys can do something about the search function cause I also use it a lot but it's not working 
When I try to find my posts in a thread, I have to go and check every single page (using ctrl+f) to find my post and it's very annoying and tiring not to mention very time consuming (especially when I have to use it in the _giveaway thread_ where it's already very image-heavy and takes loads of time to load a single page)


----------



## Eki (Dec 11, 2010)

This site is dying. 


Lets rejoice.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 14, 2010)

It's a slippery slope Mbxx, not dissimilar to when you're rolling down Tazmo's happy trail on the way to unsatisfying but enthusiastic fellatio. First you gimp the Search Engine, then prune loads of threads and then cut the post limit for threads. The next logical step is to remove the Reply function, cutting server activity quite dramatically.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 14, 2010)

Just got a database error out of nowhere

Sign of incoming terrors?



Mbxx said:


> Sorry, but nobody can tell me he needs a listing of all posters in a 160K thread with 500 posters (lol).



Actually, people mainly want to know the "who posted" of huge threads. I don't see why anyone would need that info of a smaller thread.


----------



## dream (Dec 14, 2010)

So Mbxx...about the ShonenJump Hereos skin...any chance that you'll ever get around to putting it up?


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 15, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> I look what i can do by tommorrow. There seems to be an issue with mysql; some kind of bug with key usage.
> 
> It that change i did a minute ago works, i remove it.
> 
> I put now whole key indexes in RAM (lol). That?s a way to handle it as well (lol).


Caught a DB error. 

Looked like the common "cant connect to db" error, clicked away too fast to take note :/


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey 'bxx this might sound silly, but how often do you run repair tasks on your database?


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 15, 2010)

Seems a lot smoother now thanks :3


----------



## Eki (Dec 16, 2010)

lawl, as usual, Fail gets ignored.


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Dec 17, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> tomo:  It is possible that someone thought that you weren't above 18, judging by your previous posts, and rejected your request to join.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would expect they'd tell me....


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds like a technical problem.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 17, 2010)

Nut_Cracker said:


> Sounds like a technical problem.


I think clearing their cache is step one in solving this dilemma.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 17, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I think clearing their cache is step one in solving this dilemma.


It's not happening to me on Internet Explorer.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 17, 2010)

You have to click on it while holding the mouse upside down


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 18, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> You have to click on it while holding the mouse upside down



yea worked for me


----------



## Kusogitsune (Dec 18, 2010)

Naruto no tomodachi said:


> I would expect they'd tell me....



You would think that, but the mods will NEVER let you know when they take any actions against you. They'll just do it, and give you attitude when you ask them why, like you should already know what the hell is going on.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 20, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> I put it to 20K now. That´s alot... Yet, it would be better rather making 2 threads, instead these monsters.


Go  and look at the threads. The only threads people give a darn about are above 50-100k replies and some even have 150-200k+ replies. It's been a month since I visited a few of these FCs and I want to check on old posts, fanarts and links to websites, maybe fun convos too. Every day there's an average of 5-7 pages being added to my favorite FC (which now has around 210,000 replies and is still going strong). It's impossible for me to visit every day. I can't be arsed to save a link of my last post and then fuck around looking in my folders for a text file with that link. I can't be arsed to SEARCH for one specific post in about 70+ pages.

We can't make a new FC ever 20k replies because we'd have to cry to a mod every few  weeks or so, because that'd be ass-backwards and we can't make them ourselves.

A lot of people use that function every day, very often. You now "fixed" the problem with threads in the library, or plaza or whatever place that doesn't have threads housing a lot of people with similar interests. In short, you fixed what was never broken and tried to re-invent the wheel.

Instead of applying it to threads that are over x amount of replies, apply it to threads BELOW an x amount of replies since all of those old & new threads together > those few FCs that have a good amount of posts AND ACTIVITY, Mbxx.

Christ you take decisions without even *asking* the _members_ who post here every day and according to what I pick up once in a while, your own staff team. You ignore every other suggestion people offer that would actually make for a better solution and then you go on about how your "updates" (more like downgrades amirite) make the forum more stable. Well fucking DUH broheim, removing everything that makes the forum more user-friendly will inevitably result in a more stable forum. A skin that needs uploading? "Ha, no why would I do that? It's something the users would enjoy so I'll do something that makes this forum even less functional but it'll be stable alright!" A fuckton of users ask to have that search function fixed after it being raped by you years ago? "Why do people want to search for a specific thread on a huge, colossal forum like this (lol) haha (lol) hurr durr (lol)?" Yeah well maybe searching for shit using a system like that would make everything a lot easier for us when we decide to make a thread like, in the library or any other place where threads are being made about similar topics. It's be better for the mods since they wouldn't need to move dupe threads all the time too. But hey, not like you log in every day and spend several hours of chatting and posting in threads. Way to think about the forum, but not about the people using it, Mbxx. I bet you have a government job.

Yeah, I mad.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 20, 2010)

'bxx I think it would be better if you palm the day to day admining off to someone else =P


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> 'bxx I think it would be better if you palm the day to day admining off to someone else =P



Think you mean that Mbxx should give one of the active admins more permissions because they already do the day to day admining.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 20, 2010)

Eternal Fail said:


> Think you mean that Mbxx should give one of the active admins more permissions because they already do the day to day admining.


Thats exactly what I mean, except the admins around here do very little admin work, they're more like smods and that be sad.


----------



## dream (Dec 20, 2010)

I think Blind Itachi would make an awesome NF Super Admin.


----------



## Ral (Dec 20, 2010)

I put my time and effort into recreating that ShonenJUMP Heroes skin right after it was deleted due to missing images and what do I get? A god damn run around with a Super Administrator, lack of good excuses and plain just ignoring the subject.

It's been months without it being up and I'm just about keep it as my own on Naruto Empires because I gave you the files months back so there is no excuse.

Either upload the files or I take the skin elsewhere.

If I were Admin here, things like these delays would never happen and it says enough that I put a little time out of my day after work and college just to satisfy NF members.

They are grateful, you apparently are not.


----------



## Didi (Dec 20, 2010)

We might as well rename this thread into 'The Official 'Mbxx is a lazy cunt'-thread'.


----------



## Elle (Dec 20, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> I put it to 20K now. *That?s alot*... Yet, it would be better rather making 2 threads, instead these monsters.
> 
> And it seems my updates made the forums quite stable. Screw VBulletins Codings lol.



Just saw this ~ It's not a lot for the popular threads that are 'homebase' to a good number of active, members every day.  The Sasuke x Naruto FC is at 221k+ now and is (almost always) very active and actively managed every day and continues to grow at an average of a couple hundred posts per day [conservative estimate].

I must go to click on that _replies_ search a half dozen times a day looking for members' last posts, new members first posts, as well as my own for many different reasons to help in the maintaining of the thread.  It's been an invaluable tool and it's VERY much missed.  I wish you had made the effort to find out how this particular tool is used before arbitrarily limiting it's availability.  

Would it be a viable compromise to have the last 100 (or 50) [instead of 250] posts available to search through for each poster in a thread and restore the 'replies' search ability for _all_ threads [largest being the ones that need it the most]?


----------



## james1089 (Dec 21, 2010)

Mbxx said:


> Short Info. Update to 3.6.2 is done. Probably some images are still missing. It would be nice if somebody collect them to list.



oh ya I will definitely try to find them...


----------



## james1089 (Dec 21, 2010)

Naruto no tomodachi said:


> I would expect they'd tell me....



Me too....


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 21, 2010)

Ral said:


> I put my time and effort into recreating that ShonenJUMP Heroes skin right after it was deleted due to missing images and what do I get? A god damn run around with a Super Administrator, lack of good excuses and plain just ignoring the subject.
> 
> It's been months without it being up and I'm just about keep it as my own on Naruto Empires because I gave you the files months back so there is no excuse.
> 
> ...


Ral, I think you are a great admin, you remind me a lot of Heero my favorite admin. He'd play shit off like he's lazy but he's actually always doing something when he can. I do appreciate you


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 21, 2010)

Tachi could you tell me if what Ral said = agreeing with me


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 21, 2010)

james1089 said:


> oh ya I will definitely try to find them...



Powered by vBulletin? Version 3.7.2


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 21, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Tachi could you tell me if what Ral said = agreeing with me



In that Ral is saying an admin is needed that interacts with the userbase and caters to their needs, then yes.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 21, 2010)

Then why did Ral neg me for it prior to being overly enthusiastic about it on my profile  Christ Ral you trollin'


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 21, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> Then why did Ral neg me for it prior to being overly enthusiastic about it on my profile  Christ Ral you trollin'


Probably a misunderstanding =P


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 21, 2010)

Well it got me a traffic lights achievement* so no real complaints here

*See Zaru's bladed thread


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 21, 2010)

>blender

no thanks


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 21, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Powered by vBulletin? Version 3.7.2



Isn't it great being stuck in the past


----------



## Ral (Dec 21, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> In that Ral is saying *an admin is needed that interacts with the userbase and caters to their needs*, then yes.



We will never get this. 



Kenneth said:


> Well it got me a traffic lights achievement* so no real complaints here
> 
> *See Zaru's bladed thread



Sometimes I by accident, click the wrong radio button. 

Sorry Kenneth.

Traffic lights?


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 23, 2010)

Is it just me or does NF look slightly different in a very subtle way?

EDIT:

You've changed the font on the thread pages.

What else has happened?


----------



## Ral (Dec 24, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Is it just me or does NF look slightly different in a very subtle way?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



I don't see that. 

Are you using Firefox or Opera?

An add-on called Stylish can change the look of any website you choose, like now I see your username as having a glowing look to it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 24, 2010)

Heero for admin


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 24, 2010)

Ral said:


> I don't see that.
> 
> Are you using Firefox or Opera?
> 
> An add-on called Stylish can change the look of any website you choose, like now I see your username as having a glowing look to it.



I'm using FF and I have Stylish but it's not configured.


----------



## Adagio (Dec 24, 2010)

Di you change the font settings on FF? There's an option where FF automatically changes the default font for websites.


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

Since about yesterday, threads won't go to unread status after I've read them. Or sometimes they will, randomly. But most of the time they don't.

It's really weird.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Dec 30, 2010)

I am constantly getting a message in this page which says press escape to continue.  And when I click elsewhere it doesn't work. Only in this site.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 30, 2010)

Didi said:


> Since about yesterday, threads won't go to unread status after I've read them. Or sometimes they will, randomly. But most of the time they don't.
> 
> It's really weird.


"read" cookie or server side setting. Probably issues placing the "read" cookie.



Narutofann12 said:


> I am constantly getting a message in this page which says press escape to continue.  And when I click elsewhere it doesn't work. Only in this site.


Screenshot and I will solve for you :33


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> "read" cookie or server side setting. Probably issues placing the "read" cookie.



And how would I go about fixing such a thing?


----------



## Didi (Dec 30, 2010)

The problem resolved itself when I restarted my browser.


Oh me.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> I am constantly getting a message in this page which says press escape to continue.  And when I click elsewhere it doesn't work. Only in this site.



Just press escape lol.


----------



## Elle (Jan 1, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I am constantly getting a message in this page which says press escape to continue.  And when I click elsewhere it doesn't work. Only in this site.



Just had this happen as well .  Returned to normal [so far] after re-accessing the site in a different tab.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 1, 2011)

If you see it again, take a screenshot please 

Really interested in this odd sounding bug.


----------



## zan (Jan 1, 2011)

for some reason the quick reply and  quotes are missing on mines..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2011)

are ya ever going to fix the search function?


----------



## alecponting (Jan 5, 2011)

I am new to the forum,want to do general discussions on the different topics...


----------



## Ral (Jan 5, 2011)

Vbulletin 3.8 or nothing.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2011)

alecponting said:


> I am new to the forum,want to do general discussions on the different topics...



Please run as fast as you can .


----------



## Jessica (Jan 6, 2011)

Whew, that error message scared me. Good to know that it was a planned event!


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2011)

So are the tables restructed now?


----------



## Arsecynic (Jan 6, 2011)

Cuntbags could at least warn us. Is it possible to have a little banner at the top of the page come up saying "The boards will temporarily be down @ "blah blah blah" GMT (or w/e you yanks use)?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 6, 2011)

I keep getting database errors


----------



## Spirit (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not sure whether this is due to slow connection, or browser bug, but when I open the forums with my mobile phone, it loads twice. It loads the first time one-third of the way and then it reloads again.

Very noticeable when I'm making replies because the duplicate post error pops.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 6, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Where ? When ?



after the fixes, it just stops loading and gives a page saying database error


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2011)

Mbxx is posting, I thought it was an error.


----------



## Laxus (Jan 6, 2011)

I got the database error message as well. Though it only came up during that updating message when you were telling us about tables.


----------



## RedAsATomato (Jan 6, 2011)

Laxus said:


> I got the database error message as well. Though it only came up during that updating message when you were telling us about tables.


Same thing's been happening to me. 

Also, is this supposed to be happening? (See screenshot below.)

The photobucket parts, that is.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jan 6, 2011)

I also got DB error, but that was like 10/15 minutes ago, seems to be cool now.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 6, 2011)

What the hell  

Oh - everything's alright.  Carry on


----------



## zan (Jan 6, 2011)

all of the post new thread buttons are missing.


----------



## Jade (Jan 6, 2011)

Getting DB errors on my end .


----------



## Arsecynic (Jan 6, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.

Still getting the database errors.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 7, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Sorry for the problems. We must find a solution for the forum size. I look what i can do the next days. There are simply some issues that need a fix for good.


Throw all and any old threads (last post 3 months+) into an archive or prune them. Set it up as an automatic rule.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Sorry for the problems. We must find a solution for the forum size. I look what i can do the next days. There are simply some issues that need a fix for good.



Upgrade to vBulletin 3.8.6.  I hear that it has magic powers and can fix all our problems.


----------



## Eki (Jan 7, 2011)

Trash the landfill. No need for that shit anyway


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 7, 2011)

Eki said:


> Trash the landfill. No need for that shit anyway


Naah. 

I doubt that takes many resources to maintain/search. It's all pretty static.

It would be included on a global search sure, but really can't see it being too much of an issue.


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Landfill gets cleaned I believe.  Don't see anything older than December in there.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 7, 2011)

Can I view that list of posters in > 2k post threads again y/y


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't for more than 20k.


----------



## Kathutet (Jan 7, 2011)

ass backwards ftw


----------



## Vriska (Jan 7, 2011)

Limit people to 10 posts and 2 VMs a day. Images are out of question.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 7, 2011)

Vriska said:


> Limit people to 10 posts and 2 VMs a day.



Die                 .


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 7, 2011)

Vriska said:


> Limit people to 10 posts and 2 VMs a day. Images are out of question.


You can take my VM's from my cold dead hands.


----------



## Vriska (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm willing to compromise since we've agreed to stop posting images. But threats like that over the internet make me sad /=

Back to the SAT books for me.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 7, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> I changed now some more. Its not about posting; its about the mysql layout of vbulletin. I think that will be very fine.



mbxx you naughty thing, are you dropping tables from the db?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm joking silly lol 

Problem with adding indexes though is it takes up a bit of space, slows down "DEL", "INSERT" and "MODIFY" actions. 

BUT on the plus side this increases the speed of searches/fetches. So normal operations should be a bit faster yes. 

Hmm, a brute force hardware/resource fix? Naughty mbxx 
If you have time you should play around with more optimizations, it's always satisfying to know you have polished a lump of coal into a diamond. 

Personally I take pride in optimizing db's to as minimum a resource footprint as my talents allow.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 7, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Well, VBulletin is very flawed in my eyes. So i give up fixing it. And so far, so fine.


Egads bloke!  Not sure if you have a members account, but check this. 



It helps me to "think" like Bulletin. I'm going to use that a  fair bit for my iterative/algorithmic problem solving in future VB related hiccups.

EDIT: Warning the 2.0 schema is like 290 pages.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 7, 2011)

Jordanl93 said:


> Cuntbags could at least warn us. Is it possible to have a little banner at the top of the page come up saying "The boards will temporarily be down @ "blah blah blah" GMT (or w/e you yanks use)?


We're Germans, not Yanks.


----------



## Deweze (Jan 7, 2011)

All staff are the same race


----------



## Berserk (Jan 7, 2011)

Well, just experienced "database error" now.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 7, 2011)

Site is going super slow even for my fast internet


----------



## Eki (Jan 8, 2011)

Upgrade this shit mb


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 8, 2011)

Legend said:


> A fanclub i frequently post in(the marry a girl/guy fc) has had its posts cut and we arent allowed to post in



It's probably because that place is way creepy.


----------



## Abigail (Jan 8, 2011)

Caelus said:


> It's probably because that place is way creepy.



Oh God, yes.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Site is going super slow even for my fast internet


Same. **


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 8, 2011)

Legend said:


> A fanclub i frequently post in(the marry a girl/guy fc) has had its posts cut and we arent allowed to post in



Because the staff realize how pathetic and awful it is?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 8, 2011)

Deweze said:


> All staff are the same race


the Jew race


----------



## jux (Jan 8, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Site is going super slow even for my fast internet



especially loading the main page for me.


----------



## Berserk (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't want to sound like a broken record, but got "Database Error" for five minutes again.


----------



## dream (Jan 8, 2011)

Now now.  Mbxx does do actually work.  Just not what we would like though.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 8, 2011)

Mbxx needs a dildo in his ass.


----------



## colours (Jan 8, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> thanks mbxx for yet another extremely useful idea while taking into consideration the work so many people put into their fc.



i like this


----------



## Jade (Jan 8, 2011)

DB Errors !...slow loading .


----------



## Ral (Jan 9, 2011)

This thread is very multicultural with it's topics.

So this is what an NF is like.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 9, 2011)

Database errors and lags up the ass over on my end


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 9, 2011)

What Rakiyo said is now happening to me too.


----------



## Jade (Jan 9, 2011)

More DB errors and lag here ! Happening alot today.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 9, 2011)

Now took me like 10 mins to log in -___-


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 9, 2011)

more errors


----------



## Ceria (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't seem to post for some reason, i keep getting a white page saying bad gateway. on new threads in the cafe.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't know if this was intentional or not, but the homepage's archive is all stretched & messed up looking.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 10, 2011)

*If you want to talk about the prune, please do it .*


----------



## zan (Jan 17, 2011)

the buttons for new topics isnt there..i cant make new threads


----------



## MihaiJ (Jan 17, 2011)

It seems the database has some errors. The forum is becoming more and more populated and there are many new posts every day. I think we should move to another host (and probably from shared do VPS or from VPS to dedicate if we're not already on a dedicate server) or upgrade this hosting plan. I'm a webmaster too and I'm sure that the banner in the header can sustain the increase of some taxes ...


----------



## MihaiJ (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm glad to see that the hosting is professional. It seems I only took into consideration the issues before you deleted the threads. Hope there will be no problem from here on.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2011)

This isn't a problem, but it is strange.

The entire library is looking this way. The one exception is a thread started some time ago, so it seems to only be hitting more recent threads.

*Spoiler*: __ 








Every thread has 1 more view than post and nothing more, as if it's no longer logging thread views. Doesn't matter much though, I guess.


----------



## dream (Jan 18, 2011)

I have noticed the same thing.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 18, 2011)

That's happened before, iirc. Burgermeister Mbxx at work, no doubt.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 18, 2011)

I figured it had to do with all the work going on.

But now we can see who is visiting any subforum we visit instead.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> This isn't a problem, but it is strange.
> 
> The entire library is looking this way. The one exception is a thread started some time ago, so it seems to only be hitting more recent threads.
> 
> ...


If you sub to the thread it will have zero views in your UCP. View count isnt a great loss imo


----------



## scerpers (Jan 18, 2011)

burgermeister?

burgermeister


----------



## CrazyAries (Jan 18, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> This isn't a problem, but it is strange.
> 
> The entire library is looking this way. The one exception is a thread started some time ago, so it seems to only be hitting more recent threads.
> 
> ...



I noticed this, too.  I remember seeing that one thread had fewer views than posts. 



PikaCheeka said:


> I figured it had to do with all the work going on.
> 
> But now we can see who is visiting any subforum we visit instead.



This is pretty .


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 18, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> I think that is normal. Threadviews don?t get updated directly.


You have to run a "recount" proc to get it up? Leave it, it's not worth it.


----------



## aiyanah (Jan 18, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> If you sub to the thread it will have zero views in your UCP. View count isnt a great loss imo


same things happening here
no loss at all really


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 18, 2011)

The SasuNaru FC in the Lumber Mill won't let people reply, is it cause of the archiving? Because it isn't locked or anything.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey 'bxx

This person is making fun of your grammar. 




No one likes him, feel free to ban him.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 21, 2011)

Hikawa is better htan most loungers. Provides entertainment.

Anyway I came here for the "quite" instead of "quiet" lol


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 21, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> I actually like people who are direct. That was certainly not flawless, yet i wrote it at 4:00 or so...


If you have any politician in you, you'd ban him. The favour of the masses would be yours, in fact I guarantee that folk songs will be sung of your great deed.


----------



## Ral (Jan 21, 2011)

No Tachi...he must ban me first because my time has already come and I have my future set out for me in banland. 

Ban me Mbxx, COME ON DO IT BRO.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for fixing the member search function


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 21, 2011)

^
What?
 it got fixed?


----------



## Ral (Jan 22, 2011)

Dripping Illusions said:


> ^
> What?
> it got fixed?



Yup yup but I can't seem to search for myself.


----------



## Xion (Jan 22, 2011)

Ral said:


> Yup yup but I can't seem to search for myself.



You're clearly not cool enough.


----------



## Ral (Jan 22, 2011)

Someone should fix that.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2011)

Xion said:


> You're clearly not cool enough.



Not as bad as being unable to search for your name because of a fucking smily


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 22, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Not as bad as being unable to search for your name because of a fucking smily


Poor Zaru.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 22, 2011)

Self trolled.


----------



## Alien (Jan 22, 2011)

lol                          .


----------



## Zaru (Jan 22, 2011)

You have no idea how terrible it is for a vain person to not know when someone mentions you on an internet forum


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 22, 2011)

:**zaru

Going to put this in every post I make. Good luck filtering that search.


----------



## Ral (Jan 22, 2011)

Zaru said:


> You have no idea how terrible it is for a vain person to not know when someone mentions you on an internet forum



Even Google has it twisted.

Ralkage(My official Internet Username)


Zaru


You is a basket ma friend.


----------



## jeremyh10 (Jan 22, 2011)

?
what's tht s'posed to mean
lol?


----------



## jeremyh10 (Jan 22, 2011)

so bored T.T....
WAAAAAAH


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 22, 2011)

Go find a convo thread, please, Jeremy.


----------



## Suhoon (Jan 23, 2011)

I actually do have a problem, when ever someone with a sends me a PM with a special character in their name like: this person's 
I can't reply back because when I click send/preview, 


> The following errors occurred with your submission:
> The following users were not found:
> But? Renjin



Is the Question mark directly caused by my computer, because the character shows up fine until I click preview or send.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't know if anyone else is having this issue, but my "Remember Me" button no longer works. I click it every time I sign in, but as soon as I close the browser (quit it entirely, that is), I have to log in again when I go back.

In all my time at NF, this hasn't happened, with very few exceptions, up until the last week or so.

Did I delete a safe cookie I shouldn't have or is this a forum issue? If this has nothing to do with the forum, it would be great if someone could VM/PM me a suggestion on how to undo whatever I did.


Scratch that. I'm getting kicked out of NF every twenty-thirty minutes now that the domain has changed, no matter how active I am.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jan 25, 2011)

Spoiler tags don't seem to be working for me.  Whenever I click on something that's in a spoiler tag, I instead get redirected to the main page of the forum.  I also don't seem to be able to add tags (bold, italic, etc) by clicking on the button for that tag at the top of the reply window, although simply typing the code for the tag into the message still works.  I haven't observed this problem before today, so I'm guessing that it has something to do with the domain name change.  I know of at least one other person who's having the same issue.  Could someone look into this please?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 26, 2011)

The spoiler tags in your sig are working for me. I'd clear my cache and give myself a nice reboot if I were you.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't know if this belongs here, but I didn't know other place.

This is about my friend, she has forgot her password and she won't receive the email to get a new one. And she can't log in obviously. 

Maybe some of the mods could PM me and give me the details so I can help my friend out? 

Thank you =)


----------



## Adagio (Jan 26, 2011)

Ever since the domain name change, I've been getting this error (quite randomly) whenever I refresh an existing page, click on a subforum, a thread, or even the CP (not sure about other pages). 

This is the error:


> This web page is not available.
> 
> The web page at  might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.


I have to then refresh the page anywhere between three to five times until the page that I requested actually loads properly.


----------



## Kagawa (Jan 26, 2011)

^ Happening to me too


----------



## Amrun (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, the forum is running like balls.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 26, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> I don't know if this belongs here, but I didn't know other place.
> 
> This is about my friend, she has forgot her password and she won't receive the email to get a new one. And she can't log in obviously.
> 
> ...


Make a thread in the  and give us some details.


----------



## colours (Jan 26, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Ever since the domain name change, I've been getting this error (quite randomly) whenever I refresh an existing page, click on a subforum, a thread, or even the CP (not sure about other pages).
> 
> This is the error:
> 
> I have to then refresh the page anywhere between three to five times until the page that I requested actually loads properly.



oh thank god, i thought it was my work's connection or something

but every time i try to respond in a thread or quote it'll give me that same error
how annoying


----------



## Judecious (Jan 26, 2011)

Pages keep going blank and i have to refresh 3-4 times just for them to work


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 26, 2011)

Normally I'd say you're all crazy, however, it happened to me too.

So I asked Mbxx to look in to it.

When you get an error page make sure to do a hard cache reset (ctrl + f5 on Windows or Command + R if you're on a Mac)

For missing Password Reset e-mails, make sure to check Junk / Spam folders.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 26, 2011)

I've found the answer and posted it under a different account with a random proxy. To assist you in finding it, I've put the word 'banana' distinctly in the post in question. One easy search and you'll have your answer.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 4, 2011)

Mbonx,

When I click on this link:



I get logged out. It's happening to other people as well. Any insight?

EDIT:

Apparently, it is because there is no "www" in the url.


----------



## Felt (Feb 4, 2011)

*Mbxx:*

For some reason  and  are acting as different domains or something.  So if you are logged into one of them, you won't be logged onto the other, so if you then click a link which is missing the www. (like in a bookmark) it will send you to a "different" site.  Not sure how or why this happens though...

Also, see this post.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 4, 2011)

Miyuki said:


> It has to do with incorrect DNS settings applied to the domain. The domain admin should honestly ensure that the domain prefix leads to the same destination as the domain itself.. especially on such large community, because it can and will cause issues.
> 
> A lot of domains don't have the settings required to make SSL work without the www prefix, so it results in them using www regardless of whether they have SSL enabled.
> 
> ...


**


----------



## krickitat (Feb 5, 2011)

is there any idea on when the rest of the FC's are going to be released. The information released on the main page is exceptionally blank of any detail. People keep messaging me asking me what I know so I have decided to pass the buck.  

IS there even an estimated time frame?


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 8, 2011)

NF also seems to be running extremely slow for me as of late. Always connecting to 'schillmania.com', whenever a page is trying to be loaded. Also noteworthy I have these issues *only when logged in. *When I pulled NF up on another browser not logged in, it worked relatively fine. When I logged in on that browser, it went slow as hell. 

Tested slow in IE, FF, and Safari.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 12, 2011)

I accidentally changed my theme to sauske how do I change it back.


----------



## Blaze (Feb 12, 2011)

Just click on another theme...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 12, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Just click on another theme...


I know it  sounds stupid but when I tried to look for the themes I couldn't find it 
 EDIT:NVM I found it


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 14, 2011)

I tried posting a Youtube vid in tags but for some reason it won't load.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 14, 2011)

Database error


----------



## Ral (Feb 17, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I tried posting a Youtube vid in tags but for some reason it won't load.



Add everything after "v=" into the tags.

i.e.

[YOUTUBE]3HqV03Jouzk[*/YOUTUBE]

Don't include the asterisk.

You should get:

[YOUTUBE]3HqV03Jouzk[/YOUTUBE]

Same goes for MP3


----------



## Judecious (Feb 17, 2011)

The site is slower than before


----------



## Jesus (Feb 17, 2011)

Cookies said:


> NF also seems to be running extremely slow for me as of late. Always connecting to 'schillmania.com', whenever a page is trying to be loaded. Also noteworthy I have these issues *only when logged in. *When I pulled NF up on another browser not logged in, it worked relatively fine. When I logged in on that browser, it went slow as hell.
> 
> Tested slow in IE, FF, and Safari.



same issue here.


----------



## Jesus (Feb 17, 2011)

I use the Akatsuki skin. Tried switching to another one, but that didn't solve the problem.


----------



## Felt (Feb 17, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> What Skin ? I want to reproduce that. I think some Admin likely added something in a Skin...



Maybe it's the f in the top left corner of the Akatsuki skin.  Removing that will solve _everything_.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2011)

Ramona said:


> Maybe it's the f in the top left corner of the Akatsuki skin.  Removing that will solve _everything_.



But that f is one of the treasures of NF.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 17, 2011)

It's all the skins, when not logged in it goes fast but once i log in the site starts to go extremely slow.


----------



## narutofan500 (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks for the help


----------



## Ral (Feb 18, 2011)

The sacred "f". The being in which holds the mistake a random Administrators made in which we do not know the name of who. Please do add more "f"'s! Caps too. 

On topic though I never really have any connection issues with NF.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 18, 2011)

I doubt any admin did something to the skins, unless it was Tazmo.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 18, 2011)

when i visited a thread i was logged out all of a sudden
what is going on D:


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 18, 2011)

It's because the "www" was missing from the URL.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah that happens whenever I visit the telegram.


----------



## Migooki (Feb 19, 2011)

@*Mbxx* - Since you're the domain administrator, why don't you sort out the proper DNS settings with the www prefix already?

A lot of people have complained about this for weeks now, and I think you're the only one with A Record access? You should be able to do it from the httpd.conf file. :x


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 20, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Can you give me more info on this "schillmania.com". It rather sounds like somebody included something.. which shouldnt be ... kinda strange ... Is that on any request on the board ? Is that on very skin ?
> 
> Or is that rather just on certain threads ?


It doesn't happen frequently anymore, but on occasion. For a few hours every week or two? Not entirely sure on the duration, since I'm on the forums only certain times of the day. 

I use the Sasuke skin, and I have not seen much on it, so I don't think it's really a major issue. 

To be more specific on the issue when loading individual pages the banner and bar containing links for User CP, Blogs, FAQ, etc. loads up normally, and then at the bottom of Firefox it will say "Connecting to schillmania.com", and take about 10 more seconds longer than it should to load up the rest of whatever page I was loading. The rest of the page comes up at once. This applies to any page I try to pull up while the problem persists. 

I am not able to get to schillmania.com when I get these problems on the forums, but loading it up now it seems like its a blog of some sort, focused around JavaScript application SoundManager 2. I may be wrong, I don't know. I haven't heard of the site before all this, really.


----------



## Franky (Feb 22, 2011)

A lot of the smaller images (quote, multi quote, for example) are not loading correctly on the One Piece Skin. Not only that, but it makes it load more slowly.

The images still work on other skins.


----------



## Kage (Feb 22, 2011)

^ i'm having the same problem on kakashi skin actually.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 22, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> So Judecious. You say, you login and then all gets slow ? That happens with all skins ? If so, send me your login data. I will personaly check this.



it works now so no need.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Feb 23, 2011)

I keep getting "unregistered domain. Go to http imageshack . us to register image", over a lot of people's avatars/sigs here and also it appears over half of the forum's icons. For example instead of seeing the sig of the person above me I see that message. It also appears instead of some smilee's here.


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got 502 Bad Gateway errors with  
 works just fine though.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 23, 2011)

I had the same issues as Kikyo - 502.  Got in using direct link to library.


----------



## Altron (Feb 26, 2011)

Still getting logged out randomly (it is really starting to get annoying)


----------



## Jing (Mar 6, 2011)

I just got database errors a few minutes ago.


----------



## G (Mar 6, 2011)

^Same here.
I was shocked~


----------



## Griever (Mar 8, 2011)

Altron said:


> Still getting logged out randomly (it is really starting to get annoying)



Same, i had to log in three times because everytime i logged in it redirected me and logged me off at the same time


----------



## Selva (Mar 10, 2011)

For some reason the Konoha Telegrams section isn't working for me. When I click on it the page keeps loading for a long time then gives me a "connection reset" error  that only happens when I try to access the Telegrams though... all the other sections are working fine.


----------



## MihaiJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Check out the forumdisplay.php. It has an "f" in the header above all! Kind of funny!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 10, 2011)

Griever said:


> Same, i had to log in three times because everytime i logged in it redirected me and logged me off at the same time


You don't need to log back in. It's easier to just add "www." before the url.

*NEVERTHELESS, THIS IS SOMETHING THAT SHOULD BE FIXED, MBISON.*



MihaiJ said:


> Check out the forumdisplay.php. It has an "f" in the header above all! Kind of funny!


Only in the Akatsuki skin.


----------



## CrazyAries (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been experiencing difficulties after accessing the Konoha Telegrams section.  Earlier today, the pages around that section took longer to load and it was difficult to move to other sections, which worked fine.  Now, when I try to navigate around or from the Telegrams section, I get this 502 (Bad Gateway) message.  I have to type in the address for the index of this site and repeatedly press F5 before that page can properly load.


----------



## Synn (Mar 10, 2011)

The whole forum is running slow for me today.


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Mar 10, 2011)

this shit has to stop tazmo


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 10, 2011)

For about an hour no part of the forum would load for me. I kept getting  Error 503 Bad Gateway. Just got it to work again a few minute ago


----------



## testPoster (Mar 11, 2011)

tes tes test


----------



## testPoster (Mar 11, 2011)

yooooo!!! omomgoom111!!!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 11, 2011)

wat **


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 13, 2011)

Is it just me, or have all threads disappeared from HoU?


----------



## Felt (Mar 13, 2011)

They've been archived 

This happens every so often.


----------



## testPoster (Mar 13, 2011)

test test test test !!!oneone


----------



## Colderz (Mar 13, 2011)

My technical problem is kinda hard to explain. When go, and check out threads the post are a little screwy. Each post has there own seperate page? So a thread with only six post will have 6 pages. Is it because I'm new and I have the page layout set different or what.


----------



## dream (Mar 13, 2011)

Colderz said:


> My technical problem is kinda hard to explain. When go, and check out threads the post are a little screwy. Each post has there own seperate page? So a thread with only six post will have 6 pages. Is it because I'm new and I have the page layout set different or what.



Blame Mbxx for this problem.  

You have to go to User CP--> Edit Options--> Scroll down to Thread Display Options and then change the number of posts to display per page to your liking.


----------



## Colderz (Mar 13, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Blame Mbxx for this problem.
> 
> You have to go to User CP--> Edit Options--> Scroll down to Thread Display Options and then change the number of posts to display per page to your liking.



Thank you


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 24, 2011)

Lot of Database errors. And when I finally managed to get it to work, I got this:



5 of us. We the privileged few.


----------



## Laxus (Mar 24, 2011)

I keep getting logged off when I click on certain sections of the forum.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 24, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Lot of Database errors. And when I finally managed to get it to work, I got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 of us. We the privileged few.



That's because everyone was off-line due to the error and you refreshed once it was working.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 24, 2011)

Laxus said:


> I keep getting logged off when I click on certain sections of the forum.


Same here. 

It happens a lot for me when I try to go to the Outskirts Trading Post or click a link that goes directly to a thread there. It also happens randomly when I try to go to other places on the forum too.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 24, 2011)

It's not random. It's because the url that you are clicking does not contain a "www" prefix. For some reason my boy Mbxx has not gotten around to repairing the DNS settings which are causing this. The simplest solution for the time being is to add the "www" prefix to any page that "logs you out" manually. That'll straighten out the one page, at least.


----------



## badmood (Mar 27, 2011)

it's find already. I asked the other mods. maybe because my rep was disabled or banned I guess.


----------



## Xerces (Mar 28, 2011)

Every time I log on, instead of seeing images on the forum, I see links to the pictures themselves. But when I log out, I see the images fine. 

Whats wrong


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2011)

Xerces:  Go to Usercp-->Edit Options-->Scrolls down to Thread Display Options and check if Show Images is checked in the Visible Post Elements section.


----------



## Xerces (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou good sir


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 1, 2011)

The board's been hacked by 'Kamatari'.


----------



## Jing (Apr 1, 2011)

The hell is this Kamatari pop up?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 1, 2011)

It apparently puts a 'ball'. I can't get rid of it and my adblockers won't block it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2011)

How the fuck is this popping up?

NF got hacked? Is it safe to be here right now?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have no idea.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 1, 2011)

Am I the only one getting it or are you guys?


----------



## Jing (Apr 1, 2011)

Im still getting it too.


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2011)

Its just an April Fools prank.


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2011)

Go to UserCP-->Group Memberships-->Join Stop Katamari!


----------



## Jing (Apr 1, 2011)

It is a prank, go in your CP and join the Stop Katamari group and itll go away.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 1, 2011)

I did that but its not stopping.


----------



## Jing (Apr 1, 2011)

Hahahah wow, yeah they bypassed it somehow. Guess we gotta deal with it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2011)

Doesn't work.


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2011)

Firefox + Adblock Plus + NOscript = Freedom from this shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> Firefox + Adblock Plus + NOscript = Freedom from this shit.



Can't be adblocked.


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not getting anything at all.


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 1, 2011)

I only got this weird thing when I went to the main forum index before logging in. I closed the pop up, logged in, and everything seemed fine. Just to be safe, I still joined the group that supposedly makes it go away.

I don't know what the deal is with this odd pop up but it was rather annoying.


----------



## ichigeau (Apr 1, 2011)

the shit is this fuck 



Basilikos said:


> I only got this weird thing when I went to the main forum index before logging in. I closed the pop up, logged in, and everything seemed fine. Just to be safe, I still joined the group that supposedly makes it go away.
> 
> I don't know what the deal is with this odd pop up but it was rather annoying.



it still appear, on the main page, on post edit, on this page right now... and i joined the freacking stop the katamari group


----------



## dream (Apr 1, 2011)

> and i joined the freacking stop the katamari group



Staff likely removed whatever protection that group had.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 1, 2011)

Just adblock it. Open blockable items, search "kathack", and block the script. I mean, if you find it that annoying.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Apr 1, 2011)

This was funny for the first two minutes. Now my shitty firefox keeps freezing up. Awesome!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 1, 2011)

Caelus said:


> Just adblock it. Open blockable items, search "kathack", and block the script. I mean, if you find it that annoying.



It's gone now.


----------



## Krombacher (Apr 1, 2011)

I love it


----------



## Corax (Apr 1, 2011)

This is a joke from the NF staff?Or really an ad-ware program? Anyway it is easy to block in Opera 11. Right click=>block content=>properties=>add=>enter htttp://kathack.com/js/kh.js (http) in the html address.


----------



## Butcher (Apr 1, 2011)

I hate this boxed text crap.

Mods to fix that ASAP also.


----------



## KazeYama (Apr 1, 2011)

April Fool's? Also it is entertaining I kind of like it as a permanent feature since you can just close it and browse as normal.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hR7nX76eRiI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adagio (Apr 1, 2011)

Eh, could've done a funnier AF joke.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 1, 2011)

I dared to click start. 

It'd be alot more fun if it didn't slow down my browser significantly. Props to whoever designed this though.


----------



## Ral (Apr 1, 2011)

SO BEAUTIFUL.

KGO.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 1, 2011)

The hell is going on?

This site doesn't even work on IE for me at the moment. I need to use chrome to even see any part of the main forum page, and that pop up keeps coming at me.


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 1, 2011)

How the hell do you turn off this Katamari thing on Firefox?


----------



## WT (Apr 1, 2011)

hcheng02 said:


> How the hell do you turn off this Katamari thing on Firefox?



Tools > Options> Content > Disable Java Script

That'l also disable gmail and other stuff like that.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Apr 1, 2011)

White Tiger said:


> Tools > Options> Content > Disable Java Script
> 
> That'l also disable gmail and other stuff like that.



Omg thank you! This thing has been bothering me all day.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Apr 1, 2011)

Corax said:


> This is a joke from the NF staff?Or really an ad-ware program? Anyway it is easy to block in Opera 11. Right click=>block content=>properties=>add=>enter htttp://kathack.com/js/kh.js (http) in the html address.



this works with firefox adblock too. much obliged


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Apr 1, 2011)

I like the Katamari thing, it's really fun to play, but there's no way to win is there? ah well XD

If it is an april fool's joke, best april fool's prank I've seen!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 2, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand its over!


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 2, 2011)

That was kind of mindfuck...

For the last day I've been thinking my browser was screwing up. I even updated it a few times assuming it was out of date or something.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 2, 2011)

It never happened to me. 
I guess I'm April Fool proof or something...


----------



## DeDeMouse (Apr 2, 2011)

NF kinda error isn't it?
every time i posted my post count doesn't increase. weird~


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 2, 2011)

^ where are you posting? There are a number of forums where post counts do not increase when you post there.


----------



## Rache (Apr 7, 2011)

Bad gateway errors hurrhurrr


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 7, 2011)

supercell said:


> Bad gateway errors hurrhurrr



yeah im getting them too


----------



## Elle (Apr 7, 2011)

Just had them as well [502 and 504] and couldn't get on for the last half hour or so.


----------



## krickitat (Apr 7, 2011)

been getting 505 errors myself


----------



## Eki (Apr 8, 2011)

505, end of the world.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 8, 2011)

Mods come on, fix this 502 Bad Gateway crap!


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Mods come on, fix this 502 Bad Gateway crap!



Mods have as much power to fix this as a man is able to leave the Earth without the aid of any machine.

Mbxx, who is the one that handles this stuff, comes and goes as he pleases.  

That said I haven't been experiencing any errors.


----------



## Sayuki (Apr 14, 2011)

Have you tried updating whatever needs to be updated (browser wise)? I'm reading that those errors basically means the page isn't being supported..


----------



## Jelly (Apr 16, 2011)

I can't even post a thread, or even see anyone's avatar. Also I don't see the post button or the quote button


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2011)

Jelly said:


> I can't even post a thread, or even see anyone's avatar. Also I don't see the post button or the quote button



You you still unable to post a thread?  Are you still able to see the post button?  If not, try hovering over where it normally is and see if you are able to see where the button should link you to. If you are unable to see that it might be possible that your thread making privileged were revoked by the Staff as punishment for something you did.  

Are you still unable to see the post button and/or the quote button?


----------



## Sayuki (Apr 17, 2011)

Jelly said:


> I can't even post a thread, or even see anyone's avatar. Also I don't see the post button or the quote button



Going off of what Eternal Fail said, were you banned from any sections of NF ^^? I read recently that you can be banned from specific areas ^__^

When encountering such problems, most techies would ask,"What browser are you using?" I'm not a techy, but you may want to check if this happens in other internet browsers ^^ Also, do you have any add-ons that may be blocking things o.o?

I recall No Script rendering Quick Links useless on another forum xD; May not be anything like that, but it doesn't hurt to check ^^


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 18, 2011)

All the usual ways into the Blender are broken with the domain of forums.narutofan.com going down.

i.e. going from Forum Jump and clicking the link at the top of the Plaza.


----------



## ̣ (Apr 18, 2011)

I just experienced this as well.


----------



## Kobe (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't seem to connect to site with firefox. i.e works fine though.


----------



## ̣ (Apr 18, 2011)

Peter just replace your current bookmark with this link


----------



## Kobe (Apr 18, 2011)

̣ said:


> Peter just replace your current bookmark with this link



lol thanks this solved my problem as well.


----------



## ̣ (Apr 18, 2011)

You are so very welcome.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 18, 2011)

^This man's name appears to be broken

he must be the reason for problems with the domain


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 19, 2011)

The hell?

Is this why the telegrams aren't working?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Apr 19, 2011)

I can't access the One Piece Telegrams section. I get a problem message.


----------



## JJ (Apr 19, 2011)

I believe the issues with all of the telegrams have been fixed.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 19, 2011)

> JediJaina
> ¤ ¤ ¤ ¤ ¤ ¤ ¤ ¤ ¤
> *Administrator*


Excellent, we have a competent admin


----------



## Judecious (Apr 22, 2011)

Site is going slow and I keep getting Bad gateway.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Site is going slow and I keep getting Bad gateway.



I had the same problem for about 20 minutes, but then I accessed NF through a cached version from google search and the bad gateway errors stopped.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 22, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Site is going slow and I keep getting Bad gateway.



same with me.


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Apr 22, 2011)

wtf nf  Bad gateway.


----------



## Deweze (Apr 22, 2011)

whats fucking nf in the ass


----------



## TenshiNeko (Apr 22, 2011)

I finally got on! Been getting 502 Bad Gateway all day


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've had it with the 502 Bad Gateways. Guess what-I LOST A WHOLE PART OF THE STORY I WAS WRITING WHEN I SAVED IT TO FIREFOX. Guess what-because I had it saved to that particular reply? The damn gateway error erased everything! I lost everything! madmad

Now I want this FIXED so it can NEVER happen AGAIN.


----------



## emROARS (Apr 22, 2011)

502 and 504's coming from here.


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Apr 22, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I've had it with the 502 Bad Gateways. Guess what-I LOST A WHOLE PART OF THE STORY I WAS WRITING WHEN I SAVED IT TO FIREFOX. Guess what-because I had it saved to that particular reply? The damn gateway error erased everything! I lost everything! madmad
> 
> Now I want this FIXED so it can NEVER happen AGAIN.



I feel dat pain


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Apr 22, 2011)

can you guys subscribe to my amv?


----------



## Suhoon (Apr 22, 2011)

Had a 504 error for the last hour, seems to be okay now (for me).

Let's see if happens again.


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 22, 2011)

no it's not!


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

nf needs an upgrade


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah I had this problem earlier, but sometimes when I tried different search engines it worked. Like I was on Yahoo then I go to Google and then it came up. Not every time though did it work.


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 22, 2011)

Kept getting the 504 message for days. I have to use google, and most of the time it doesn't work.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 22, 2011)

Dat 504.


----------



## Xion (Apr 23, 2011)

Mbxx get over here! We have problems with this and we need solutions! Think about the ad revenue! I couldn't access NF before and after I went to sleep.


----------



## Ral (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm about to punch a bitch named nginx!



Xion said:


> Mbxx get over here! We have problems with this and we need solutions! Think about the ad revenue! I couldn't access NF before and after I went to sleep.



That's the wrong guy! Tazmo is all about the casj money $ $ $ $

In order to command Mbxx to fix the forum you have to speak to him in German!


----------



## Cash (Apr 23, 2011)

If you get 504 remove the 

works for me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2011)

Can you format the server so that when it returns a 504 or 505 gateway message that it just says "*504 U Mad?*" with that fucking face there?


----------



## Adagio (Apr 23, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Can you format the server so that when it returns a 504 or 505 gateway message that it just says "*504 U Mad?*" with that fucking face there?



This sounds like the most useful thing anyone can do right now. I like it.


----------



## Robsqwi (Apr 23, 2011)

Ahh so I wasn't the only one getting those 504 gateway messages.....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 23, 2011)

Adagio said:


> This sounds like the most useful thing anyone can do right now. I like it.


I've seen servers set up to say "Quoth the Sever: 404"


----------



## hymnia (Apr 23, 2011)

Can anyone help me with this? In certain sections of the forum (namely the FC's and Konoha Telegrams, but maybe other places, too), I seem to be missing certain useful buttons such as: 

- rep buttons
- the buttons at the bottom of a post that say "quote", "multi-quote", and "reply"--and on my own posts this includes the option to "edit"
- the arrow to the left of a thread title that allows you to jump to the first unread post
- also, rep bars don't show up

Are these features simply no longer available in some sections of the forum (which, I have to say, would be kind of ludicrous, esp. in the FC's)? Or is this a problem with my browser? A software update I'm missing? A security feature like pop-up blocker gone awry?


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2011)

Could you tell me which skin you are using?

Also threads that are locked remove the quote, multi-quotes, and reply buttons.  Whenever a thread reaches 10,000 posts it is automatically locked.  This happens a lot in the FCs.  Could those link me to some of those threads where that happens?

You should still be able to see the rep buttons and the rep bar.  

Try hovering over where the rep bar should be, if it tells the user's rank then the problem is on your part.  It might just be an ad-blocker that blocking the images.


----------



## hymnia (Apr 23, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Could you tell me which skin you are using?



I was using the default. Tried switching to one of the others, and still the same problem. Although mysteriously, the buttons are now appearing again in the FC's, but still not in Konoha Telegrams. 



> Could those link me to some of those threads where that happens?



Here's one, and it's definitely not locked, or at least it wasn't when I first had the problem, because I made a reply to the thread, but couldn't edit it: 



And I seem to have the same problem in *every* thread in Telegrams. I clicked on about six different threads at random, and all of them had the same problem.



> Try hovering over where the rep bar should be, if it tells the user's rank then the problem is on your part.  It might just be an ad-blocker that blocking the images.



Nothing happens when I hover. Also, I just noticed that avatars are not displaying either.

EDIT: Tried the Sakura skin and the buttons were back. Unfortunately, I hate the Sakura skin. :/

EDIT 2: Akatsuki skin also works. However, avatars and rep bars still don't appear and I can't actually edit my post. I click on the button, type in the edit, click "Save" and nothing happens. (But only in Telegrams. Obviously, I have no trouble editing *this* post.)


----------



## Sayuki (Apr 23, 2011)

After things were fixed (as stated a few post up or so), did you guys try cealring your cache o.o? Not sure if that would work, but that seems to be an answer to these things xD I mean, it wouldn't hurt to try, neh ^^?


----------



## hymnia (Apr 23, 2011)

Sayuki said:


> After things were fixed (as stated a few post up or so), did you guys try cealring your cache o.o? Not sure if that would work, but that seems to be an answer to these things xD I mean, it wouldn't hurt to try, neh ^^?



Thanks, I probably should have thought to do that myself. Unfortunately, it didn't really fix the problem. I did get everything working (as far as I could tell) with the Akatsuki skin, but when I try to change skins I have problems with Telegrams again. And with some skins, I have problems with other areas of the forum like the FC's. *sigh* Guess I'm stuck with Akatsuki unless someone knows something else I can try.

EDIT: Still can't see Avatars or rep bars in Telegrams, but I guess I can live without those. At least I can edit, rep, and jump to first unread post.


----------



## Ral (Apr 24, 2011)

Guys remember to remove the "www." and "http".

It'll seem like you are logged out but really you aren't.

Just narutoforums.com should do and please take Cash's advice too.


----------



## little nin (Apr 24, 2011)

Taking so long to load @_@


----------



## 【Temari】 (Apr 24, 2011)

little nin said:


> Taking so long to load @_@


same here


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 25, 2011)

little nin said:


> Taking so long to load @_@



Yes, this needs to stop.


----------



## Synn (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm having the same loading problem. It takes forever...


----------



## Praecipula (Apr 25, 2011)

I thought it was just me.  It's getting a little tiring.


----------



## Draelok (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's something strange I found 
What's wrong with that F ? 
Check the spoiler 
Go to One Piece Avenue and tell me if you see it as well 

EDIT : Now I see it in other stuff as well


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2011)

Draelok said:


> Here's something strange I found
> What's wrong with that F ?
> Check the spoiler
> Go to One Piece Avenue and tell me if you see it as well
> ...



There is a mistake with code of the skin which is why that f shows up.  The active admins can't fix this because they lack the ability to alter the skins.  The ones that can, Tazmo/Mbxx, don't care about it.  Get used to it if you like that particular skin.


----------



## Draelok (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh haha ok , it's not something easily seen so I don't mind


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 29, 2011)

I-I-It's back.


----------



## Sayuki (Apr 30, 2011)

*Oh NOEZ ​*
*Seriously, is NF going down like Anime Eden did >_>

Is it the pages that's loading slow for some or the skin o.o??*​


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2011)

I am not experiencing any slow loading.


----------



## Draelok (Apr 30, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> I am not experiencing any slow loading.



Nor do I


----------



## G (May 1, 2011)

Some of the pictures are not showing correctly.
Like the Quote this message pictures etc.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 1, 2011)

Cause Imageftw isn't working


----------



## G (May 1, 2011)

It seems the pictures are now showing.


----------



## Robin (May 5, 2011)

anyone got any info on FF4?


----------



## dream (May 5, 2011)

Nico Robin said:


> anyone got any info on FF4?



Firefox 4?


----------



## Robin (May 6, 2011)

yeah I got it it's just the forum doesn't work properly


----------



## dream (May 6, 2011)

What is the problem that you are experiencing?


----------



## Kαrin (May 6, 2011)

Anyone else getting 'Unable to move/copy file' when trying to change avatar?


----------



## dream (May 6, 2011)

Nope.  It works perfectly fine for me.  Post the avatar that you want to use.


----------



## Kαrin (May 6, 2011)

Hmm, it works in firefox, but not in opera...


----------



## Kαrin (May 6, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> How is it now ?



Oh now it's working again. What happened?


----------



## G (May 6, 2011)

I'm unable to access this site from my computer, but in phone i can.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2011)

Boshi:  Try a different browser and/or remove the www. from the url.


----------



## Robin (May 6, 2011)

> What is the problem that you are experiencing?



like none of the buttons show up such as edit post, rep, quote, etc.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 6, 2011)

Okay, why were we down for over three hours?


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Mbxx's way of telling everyone to get a life.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

So Mbxx, how bout upgrading vB to 4 atleast?


----------



## Splintered (May 6, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> If you want to kill me.. sure. vB 4 is bughole and not really good. There nothing better in there.



It's a sacrifice I'm willing to make.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 6, 2011)

I felt a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of nerds suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> If you want to kill me.. sure. vB 4 is bughole and not really good. There nothing better in there.



Think of it as a new experience, that will only make you stronger in the end. Beside they have bug fixes and stuff. 4.1 etc.


----------



## dream (May 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Think of it as a new experience, that will only make you stronger in the end. Beside they have bug fixes and stuff. 4.1 etc.



Fuck vBulletin 4.1 and shit.  I just want vBulletin 3.8.x.



> We upgraded hardware on large scale.



Excellent.


----------



## Raiden (May 7, 2011)

^lol.                      **


----------



## G (May 7, 2011)

Ah yes the forums are working


----------



## Sayuki (May 10, 2011)

vB4 can be pretty slow.. Especially, with sites that host media on it. Although, it's not too bad when using Fire Fox 4 and Chrome (ofc) ^__^ You has to remember to enable all BB Codes and Avy/Siggies manually though.. Oh, and make sure you get the version that allows you to enable user profile styles or something like that >_<


----------



## V3L0C1TY (May 10, 2011)

why can i not recieve my email for activation? i had such high hopes for this place


----------



## dream (May 10, 2011)

V3L0C1TY said:


> why can i not recieve my email for activation? i had such high hopes for this place



There might be a problem with the email system.  Another user was having problems with email notifications earlier and the staff have similar problems at the moment.

The SAdmin who usually fixes these things has been contacted but no one can say with certainly when he'll come online to fix it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Keep doing Tazmo's work o honorable sadmin


----------



## Tachikoma (May 11, 2011)

eternal fail said:


> Fuck vBulletin 4.1 and shit.  I just want vBulletin 3.8.x.


I have a 3.8.4 license that I may not be using soon.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 12, 2011)

So Mbxx, you've been around a lot as of late, I remember there was periods of months you never came around. What changed?


----------



## Sayuki (May 13, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Well, there is not much change between 3.8.4 and 3.7; all very minor. We don`t need that change as mentioned before. Important is speed and performance on large board. Scalability that we now archived. I think the forums were never faster.



Ooh, what features are available for each ^__^? I know of some 3.8.6 that are pretty useful ^O^ Are they also available with the one NF's on now ^^?


----------



## Tachikoma (May 13, 2011)

Sayuki said:


> Ooh, what features are available for each ^__^? I know of some 3.8.6 that are pretty useful ^O^ Are they also available with the one NF's on now ^^?



vbulletin subscription


----------



## Judecious (May 26, 2011)

Currently Active Users: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)
View Who's Online 	
Most users ever online was 5,117, 04-06-2011 at 12:01 PM.
Judecious


----------



## BrightlyGoob (May 31, 2011)

Don't know why, but everytime I enter a certain section [i.e. request section/telegrams] it logs me out.


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2011)

BrightlyDim said:


> Don't know why, but everytime I enter a certain section [i.e. request section/telegrams] it logs me out.



When you enter the main forum is the url  or just narutoforums.com?  If the later then one reason you are being logged out is because the sub-sections have the www. and as a result you are being logged out.


----------



## Sayuki (Jun 1, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Currently Active Users: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)
> View Who's Online
> Most users ever online was 5,117, 04-06-2011 at 12:01 PM.
> Judecious



Ooh, that happened to me once on another site.. They were being hacked >_>;;;


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

Have anyone had the problem of replying to someone on a thread, where you are replying but it above the thing you are replying to??


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 9, 2011)

that's a timewarp and we get those once in a while
nothing to worry about

@fighting kitsune: they appear to be working


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you :33


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 11, 2011)

Do something about the timewarps please.


----------



## Suhoon (Jun 11, 2011)

No, you do something about the timewarps.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 18, 2011)

yes

i think gooba is having fun right now


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 18, 2011)

Same here. Is there a problem?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jun 18, 2011)

lol dramatic rep changes. Went from 20 to me seeing basically all the rep I've ever gotten. 

Now only at one LOL.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 18, 2011)

those things are never permanent. they are probably changing things around so that things will be smoother.


----------



## little nin (Jun 18, 2011)

Smoother on this board?


----------



## Kobe (Jun 18, 2011)

better than a possible lag later 


You need to update things on regular basis, after some of them things might not be compatible so they change/disable things.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 18, 2011)

no, it's gooba fucking around

like i said, he changed the show rep value from whatever number it was to 1, so now, until he had his lulz we're stuck watching at a single rep at a time
i'm ok with this, for now


----------



## Distance (Jun 18, 2011)

Rep goes up! Rep goes down! Rep goes up! Rep goes down!

bama


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 18, 2011)

yeah gooba's done now so he reset the show rep value thing back to 20

tis good to be back to normal


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Uh, problem with the  smiley.


----------



## clara21 (Jun 26, 2011)

Judecious said:


> something is wrong with the time, i keep setting it to GMT -8 but it changes  to GMT -7 and sometimes GMT -9.



yes judecious i have think wrong for the time


----------



## clara21 (Jun 26, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> yeah gooba's done now so he reset the show rep value thing back to 20
> 
> tis good to be back to normal



to be back normal that's good ?


----------



## clara21 (Jun 26, 2011)

i have trouble cough


----------



## Ral (Jun 30, 2011)

clara21 said:


> i have trouble cough



What seems to be the trouble, officer?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 30, 2011)

clara21 said:


> i have trouble cough


I have shampoo


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 30, 2011)

Oi! Not a convo thread.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 30, 2011)

Is it just me or is NF time 2-3 minutes faster than real life time?

EDIT: Like right now.

The post says 1:10PM but my PC and Verizon phone says 1:07PM.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jun 30, 2011)

Not just you.


----------



## Ral (Jul 1, 2011)

It's 4 minutes ahead but that's just the server, someone must have poured water on the motherboard again!

It'll be fixed by Mbxx soon or we'll be time warping for a while.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 1, 2011)

right click, sync clock, time.nist.gov

simple


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 1, 2011)

Tachikoma said:


> right click, sync clock, time.nist.gov
> 
> simple


I don't think it's all just computer clocks though. :/


----------



## Ral (Jul 2, 2011)

It's server related, Mbxx has to fix the settings.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 18, 2011)

All of my recent posts are out of order.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 18, 2011)

Time warps?


----------



## Butcher (Jul 18, 2011)

I see I'm not the only one with these problems.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2011)

^You aren't. Me too.

What is going on?  How can this be fixed?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 18, 2011)

If it's time warps, it happens periodically. I've never heard of it being "fixed," only "going away." *shrugs*


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2011)

Well I've never seen it ever since I joined 2 years ago. I hope it really is something small and not long-term. That would suck.

But how does it even happen to begin with?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 18, 2011)

It's never been explained to me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2011)

Aw man. 

Someone that has been here longer then should explain it...

Anyway, thanks for at least clearing up the problem and show the "solution". Maybe it'll be over tomorrow.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 18, 2011)

Ah, Sazen tells me that you're talking about the "find all posts by" function. Actually, Mbro is working on the search function atm. Something went sideways when he tried to fix it, as far as I can tell from the convo in the mod lounge. I was only half paying attention.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2011)

I see. I assume "Mbro" is a way of calling Mbxx.

So he is working on fixing the search fuction. That eases me a bit, crossing fingers so that he gets it fixed ASAP. And then he can get to finish with the restoration of all the FCs that he has left pending.

EDIT: So it really was you Mbxx.

Please fix this and also get to finish the issue with the 10k FCs.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 18, 2011)

We have pet names for each other. I call him "Mbro" and he calls me "S Train."


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 18, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Ah, Sazen tells me that you're talking about the "find all posts by" function. Actually, Mbro is working on the search function atm. Something went sideways when he tried to fix it, as far as I can tell from the convo in the mod lounge. I was only half paying attention.



hmm its like when you view your recent posts it takes you to those from october 16th of 2010 as the most recent or earlier, other peoples too unless you search threads. No biggie.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 18, 2011)

I think you know something Spy Smasher...


----------



## Ral (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank god there aren't any Security Tokens running about!

Then we'd have to deal with e-Mario.

Nice work with the time zone fix, Mbxx!

You are truly the greatest rival I've had to this very day.


----------



## Kyoya (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh How nice Ral.

Yes MBXX, great work kid.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 19, 2011)

Got a strange white box seperating the messageboard from the logo now and I can't get rid of it.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 19, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> I don't think it's all just computer clocks though. :/


Servers have clocks that needs to be synced too mate.


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Jul 19, 2011)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> hmm its like when you view your recent posts it takes you to those from october 16th of 2010 as the most recent or earlier, other peoples too unless you search threads. No biggie.



Yeah this is the problem I have.


----------



## rice (Jul 19, 2011)

so no one can go on NF except Americans while mbxx is fixing the server? 

I has faith in you Mbxx, and  you 

/megasuckup.


----------



## Googleplex (Jul 19, 2011)

Can't view my recent posts through .


----------



## dream (Jul 19, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Can't view my recent posts through .



Works for me.


----------



## Butcher (Jul 19, 2011)

My recent posts are still screwed out of order.

Does it go away from certain members at different times?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 19, 2011)

Butcher said:


> My recent posts are still screwed out of order.
> 
> Does it go away from certain members at different times?





Spy_Smasher said:


> ... Mbro is working on the search function atm. Something went sideways when he tried to fix it, as far as I can tell from the convo in the mod lounge. I was only half paying attention.


It's all in his hands now. v_v


----------



## David (Jul 19, 2011)

Butcher said:


> All of my recent posts are out of order.



I don't see any of my posts made this year in the search function.


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Jul 19, 2011)

Same here.


----------



## Ral (Jul 19, 2011)

I trust Mbxx is on the job as we speak.

SQL tables can be such a hassle.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 20, 2011)

Mbro says it's fixed.


----------



## dream (Jul 20, 2011)

It does seem to be fixed.


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Jul 20, 2011)

Eternal Fail said:


> It does seem to be fixed.



If you're talking about the post statistics,  it was fixed yesterday because I was able to see my latest posts again and my posts were also restored. But it seems it's messed up again. I only see the messages I posted from  yesterday and back.


----------



## princess of iwagakure (Jul 20, 2011)

wayoftheninja3 said:


> If you're talking about the post statistics,  it was fixed yesterday because I was able to see my latest posts again and my posts were also restored. But it seems it's messed up again. I only see the messages I posted from  yesterday and back.



I have the same problem.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe it's just me but is anyone seeing the special symbols turned in to something like Hex codes?
It was fine yesterday but today I see thing like this:
Favorite Iwa jinchFFF363;riki: RFFF333;shi or Han?  -is one example
anyone else see this happen to?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 20, 2011)

We're working on it.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks      .


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 21, 2011)

Uh no one sees the white box below the banner and above the message boards?


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2011)

The Pokedex 3D ad or is it something else?  If it is something else please provide a picture.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I've been wondering about that white box too....


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm running AdBlock Plus on FF5 and clicking that white box that you guys are talking about sends me to Pokedex 3D so I'm guessing the object is there but the image isn't loading?


----------



## Ral (Jul 22, 2011)

They must have Ad-block enabled so it automatically removes it from the Header.


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Jul 22, 2011)

Is the post statistics still not working? I haven't been able to check my latest posts for a couple of days.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, still not working properly. It seems to only work up until the date of Mbxx's work.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 22, 2011)

It should also remove the white block, but it doesn't.


----------



## Suhoon (Jul 22, 2011)

^
You can't adblock the frame for some reason


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Jul 23, 2011)

Post statistics is fixed.
Thanks!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jul 23, 2011)

Mbro says it should update hourly now.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 7, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to Ad-Block Katamari on Google Chrome please?


----------



## dream (Aug 7, 2011)

Are you in the Stop Katamari usergroup?  If so then please leave it as that should be what brings up Katamari.


----------



## Butcher (Aug 7, 2011)

It worked.

Thanks man.


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 10, 2011)

^Have you ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## Friday (Aug 25, 2011)

fix the forum's clock.


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 25, 2011)

^This. 

It seems to be off by a few minutes and tells the time for a different time zone when I log off.


----------



## Darth (Aug 26, 2011)

It's only about 5 minutes behind for me.


----------



## Ral (Sep 4, 2011)

Certain images have trouble loading, I'm talking bout the whole BBCODE and Quick Reply section above where you type and also Profile Tabs don't load.

URGH!!!! I JUST WANNA PUNCH MY SCREEN.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 4, 2011)

Works for me.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 4, 2011)

The forum clock is still a few minutes off for me.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 6, 2011)

The forum is working very, very slow right now, the whole day actually. Is there something wrong?


----------



## Chino (Sep 6, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> The forum is working very, very slow right now, the whole day actually. Is there something wrong?


I bet it's this: 



I believe this server is with Hetzner and I have a friend who has one with them too. Both are dire for me at the minute.

TL;DR: Their website says it will take "several more hours"


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 6, 2011)

Odd, the forum speed seems ok on my end.

But the clock is still giving trouble.


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> The forum is working very, very slow right now, the whole day actually. Is there something wrong?



Same here. Been working slow ALL DAY!


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 6, 2011)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> The forum is working very, very slow right now, the whole day actually. Is there something wrong?





Synn said:


> Same here. Been working slow ALL DAY!


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up, Spy.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 6, 2011)

.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 7, 2011)

All usernames are in mod-green italics.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 7, 2011)

Does it come with mod powers?


----------



## lathia (Sep 7, 2011)

Green looks good! I like


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 7, 2011)

I also found 1 ordinary member who got ripped out of it. He isn't a Pimp or an advisor or anything. 

Edit: I found 2.


----------



## reaperunique (Sep 7, 2011)

For a second I thought they recognized my amazing leader skillz.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 7, 2011)

It would be great if they gave us all 150x200 pixel avatars.


----------



## darkap89 (Sep 7, 2011)

I like the green


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 7, 2011)

let's keep it this way!

no srsly, wtf is going on?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 7, 2011)

Aw, no mod priviliges


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Sep 7, 2011)

The green title matches the colour of Tsunade's green coat.

Keep it this way


----------



## Rakiyo (Sep 7, 2011)

When do I get to ban someone?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Sep 7, 2011)

Why is everyone green like moderators?


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Why is everyone green like moderators?



Because Gooba wanted to have a bit of a laugh so he changed our usergroup's color.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 7, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Because Gooba wanted to have a bit of a laugh so he changed our usergroup's color.


Shame on everyone who thought this was a glitch. It's like they've never been on NF before.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 7, 2011)

My first instinct after I saw green was to try and ban someone.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 7, 2011)

*There's a thread for this down in Anbu Central. 



And several down in the lounge. Please use them to discuss your modship.*


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't tell me what to do, you non-Mod!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Getting loads of 500 server errors right now


----------



## Alien (Sep 7, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Getting loads of 500 server errors right now



Same     here


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 7, 2011)

So am          I.


----------



## Ayana (Sep 7, 2011)

^
As above.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 7, 2011)

Me too, but I think there's something _very_ wrong on the board. Green names, banishments for nothing and those server errors. Will NF really hit it's final apocalypse?


----------



## Noitora (Sep 7, 2011)

Getting a few errors myself, but the main problem is my account can't post anywhere but here and the staff question section, I also can't see Vms.

It's like I'm banned but not banned.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm getting those errors too.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2011)

NOW BEGINS MY CONQUEST OF ALL YOUR SOULS


----------



## Artful Lurker (Sep 7, 2011)

Why are some names orange?


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Why are some names orange?



The usergroup, OTP Pimps and the rep sealed usergroup come to mind, that they were in didn't have the color changed.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Sep 7, 2011)

^^ Are you two members of the Gooba FC?


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> ^^ Are you two members of the Gooba FC?



I don't know about President Goobang but I'm not in the FC.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 7, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Getting a few errors myself, but the main problem is my account can't post anywhere but here and the staff question section, I also can't see Vms.
> 
> It's like I'm banned but not banned.


Go make a thread about this in the staff question section. Posting here won't help you.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

gooba should make everybody's name pink with sparkles, would be fun to see the reactions.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 7, 2011)

Please talk about your cool green names in the lounge. Don't make me moderate.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Mbro, I keep getting 500 Internal Server Errors.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 7, 2011)

^Same           .


----------



## Butcher (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah,I've been getting these every few minutes.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not a technical guy but I wonder if they could be related to the downed line that Mbro was talking about yesterday?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 7, 2011)

Plausibly?

Iirc NF rotates between a couple of servers.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh,and I've been noticing lag lately.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 8, 2011)

Im trying to do a new Avy.

problem: if i try a JPG it says its invalid. ive tried SEVERAL files, all of them "invalid"

If tried some .gifs and .php files and then it says internal server error 500. 

halp?


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 8, 2011)

everytime I try to upload pictures I get a 500 error
and I mean everytime, I've tried like 20 times to upload a couple avatars


----------



## Selva (Sep 8, 2011)

Can't upload a single avatar. It keeps giving me 500 error something. I tried with different formats still the same problem D:


----------



## Archangel Michael (Sep 8, 2011)

Se7en said:


> everytime I try to upload pictures I get a 500 error
> and I mean everytime, I've tried like 20 times to upload a couple avatars





Selva said:


> Can't upload a single avatar. It keeps giving me 500 error something. I tried with different formats still the same problem D:



What they said.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2011)

soo its acting up again

and like i only had one second and then it starts 500 error   again...


----------



## rozzalina (Sep 8, 2011)

I can't change my avatar  Keeps saying "500 Internal Server Error nginx"

;_;


----------



## Ash (Sep 8, 2011)

I also get a 500 error, when I try to upload a new profile picture.


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 8, 2011)

+1                  .


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 8, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> I can't change my avatar  Keeps saying "500 Internal Server Error nginx"
> 
> ;_;



This                       .


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 8, 2011)

Yep, I get that as well. Sure it'll be fixed soonish though


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 8, 2011)

I tried to upload a 150 x 200 avatar because i won a contest but i keep getting an error. I really want to be able to use my prize to it's fullest instead of only having it for a few days, since i don't know when this will get fixed and my prize is only for a month.


----------



## Sima (Sep 9, 2011)

I am having the changing an avatar problem as well.


----------



## Ace (Sep 9, 2011)

Selva said:


> Can't upload a single avatar. It keeps giving me 500 error something. I tried with different formats still the same problem D:



this.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2011)

this thing i gonna keep happening isn't it


----------



## Sophie (Sep 9, 2011)

someone needs to fix this ava 505 error problem asap please T__T

.


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

soph said:


> someone needs to fix this ava 505 error problem asap please T__T
> 
> .



If it's a server problem, which does seem to be the case, then Mbxx will be the one to fix since none of the other active admins were given the ability to do so as far as I know.

When Mbxx will fix it is unknown.


----------



## Sophie (Sep 9, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> If it's a server problem, which does seem to be the case, then Mbxx will be the one to fix since none of the other active admins were given the ability to do so as far as I know.
> 
> When Mbxx will fix it is unknown.



Where are the admins when we need them


----------



## Neko girl (Sep 9, 2011)

Avatar problem


----------



## Ceria (Sep 9, 2011)

Same problem i see, damn.


----------



## santanico (Sep 9, 2011)

I hope this is fixed soon, it was working last night, now... not so much


----------



## dream (Sep 9, 2011)

Starr, try changing your avatar in four or five hours, for the past two days that is when it has worked for me and others.


----------



## G (Sep 9, 2011)

And now i have no avatar


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 9, 2011)

coding malfunction? Sever malfunction

I just. 

This sever error shit is getting annoying

cos it all depends on how it decides on not PMSing for 20 minutes or so wtf 

MBXX FIX IT


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 9, 2011)

Getting strange 'New Thread' icons appearing in front of threads.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 9, 2011)

May not be the right place for this, but....

Is anyone else getting 2 ads on top now?

Is this a permanent fixture? Now between two irritating ads and the message on top the actual forum is dropping awfully low.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 9, 2011)

It appears that everyone became a section mode


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, i'm getting two ads as well. And i still can't upload a new signature or avatar.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 9, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> May not be the right place for this, but....
> 
> Is anyone else getting 2 ads on top now?
> 
> Is this a permanent fixture? Now between two irritating ads and the message on top the actual forum is dropping awfully low.


It's been like that for a while now - I just blocked them with adblock so far

Am I the only one that saw ads before on nf like a month ago or so for top-ads - or are you talking two double ads or what?

unless I'm going crazy and seeing things 
or pulling them out of my ass


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2011)

Trinity said:


> It's been like that for a while now - I just blocked them with adblock so far
> 
> Am I the only one that saw ads before on nf like a month ago or so for top-ads - or are you talking two double ads or what?
> 
> ...



Today is the first day I've ever had two ads up there. They don't match either, so they aren't synced and are driving me mental. 

I can't block them either because last time I tried to block an image on this site, it blocked every single image.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 10, 2011)

So this mod thing is a gag...?


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> So this mod thing is a gag...?



Yes, it'll disappear soon enough.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 10, 2011)

I can't seem to change my avatar back to what I usually have it as - it keeps coming up with a 500 Internal Error page.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 10, 2011)

Same for me.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 10, 2011)

we can still change them just not frequently


----------



## Archangel Michael (Sep 10, 2011)

Mine keep saying Invalid File and now its saying 500 Internal Error page.


----------



## Brie (Sep 10, 2011)

^Same.

I can't change my avatar at all, even though I've kept the same one for about 2 weeks.

It says 500 server error every time.


----------



## Metaro (Sep 10, 2011)

Brie said:


> ^Same.
> 
> I can't change my avatar at all, even though I've kept the same one for about 2 weeks.
> 
> It says 500 server error every time.



FFFF , I have the same Problem


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 10, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Today is the first day I've ever had two ads up there. They don't match either, so they aren't synced and are driving me mental.
> 
> I can't block them either because last time I tried to block an image on this site, it blocked every single image.



have you tried using adblock? Works like a charm for me.


----------



## Ash (Sep 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Yes, it'll disappear soon enough.



Good. I hate green.

Also, I was finally able to upload my profile pic without error!


----------



## Ral (Sep 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Today is the first day I've ever had two ads up there. They don't match either, so they aren't synced and are driving me mental.
> 
> I can't block them either because last time I tried to block an image on this site, it blocked every single image.



I noticed this too 

Now it's like a huge chunk of space taken up by ads, at least try out some SEO alternatives if you wanna cut corners and forget about profiting money wise.

Damn that Tazmo...


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2011)

Not sure if this was brought up but I can't post in people's vms.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Sep 12, 2011)

Me too......at times. Probably because they have it on Friends and Contacts only.


----------



## EJ (Sep 13, 2011)

No no, really.


My vm will never post. Shut up Joy, I'm not stupid.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 13, 2011)

You can post in my vms.


----------



## EJ (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, it lets me post in other peoples vms every once and awhile but it starts to do that

"Posting message" and it will start loading, but it will never post the vm. I was just able to post a vm to Sazen.

I think it's my connection, but I think it would do the same for me also posting a message in a thread.

So I don't know if it's my connection or my account.

EDIT:

You know, it's probably just my connection, don't worry about it.


----------



## haegar (Sep 15, 2011)

not sure if right thread but guess should go in here. since this morning I sometimes get a scripting error when loading forum page: _"Skript: http://imagesrv.adition.com/js/adition.js:488" has stopped working blah"_ probably nuthin malicious but a tad annoying. I'm running firefox 6.02 on win7 in case it matters. I suspect some add/banner causing this? At first I  thought it only pops up when I am not logged in but just now I got it while being logged in and navigating to complete forum overview.


----------



## Jing (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been getting this little message a few times today while in the bathhouse.  



Thats never popped before while browsing around. Anyone else who uses Chrome getting this message too?


----------



## dream (Sep 15, 2011)

I've seen that image as well in another thread, it's possible that someone linked an imagine that hot-linked something from APforums which apparently is full of malware.  :/


----------



## haegar (Sep 15, 2011)

oha? so potentially malicious after all?  I just reinstalled my sys couple of days ago and had not yet installed addblock and noscript  - I just fixed that... I am pretty close to sure though that I did get that on forum start page, so maybe somebody should make sure it does NOT come from one of the adds? that would kinda suck...


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 16, 2011)

Well great, now I'm too scared to go anywhere on NF.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2011)

Just come into my peel, it'll be alright.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 16, 2011)

It's probably in someone's sig.


----------



## Jing (Sep 19, 2011)

I think you're right, I just saw it again in another thread.


----------



## Ral (Sep 20, 2011)

Arlong Park got haxxoreded. 

I sense a troll might have posted a hot-linked url in his/her/it's signature.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Sep 20, 2011)

Not a troll, just somebody unaware. He took care of it.


----------



## Ral (Sep 21, 2011)

I almost got my student account banned from my college when I was using their wifi network in class...


----------



## Ral (Oct 3, 2011)

Double ads on my Notice area?

*looks down at the forum footer*

OUTTA HERE.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 3, 2011)

We rollin' in cash now.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 4, 2011)

I am in the no skins group but i keep getting the orange skin.


----------



## Kαrin (Oct 4, 2011)

No Skin isn't working for me either.

And I get huge ads too


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll ask the admins to take a look. "No Skin" was Reznor's baby iirc.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Oct 4, 2011)

2 Huge ads in the notice section?


----------



## Butcher (Oct 5, 2011)

^ Yes.

They make the notices look horrible, and the site not look consistent due to how damn big they are.


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't even see the notice. just the ads in the box.

It makes NF really slow for me as well


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 7, 2011)

Is NF off a bit for anyone else, timewise? Right now, it is 12:53 am, but when I click post, it will say 12:43.




Why?


----------



## dream (Oct 7, 2011)

Cael said:


> Is NF off a bit for anyone else, timewise? Right now, it is 12:53 am, but when I click post, it will say 12:43.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some issue with the server or something.  It's been behind for a while.  It happened before but Mbxx fixed it later.  Not sure if he'll do that again anytime soon.


----------



## Alien (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm getting this error an awful lot when clicking post reply 


> Fatal error: Unable to connect to memcache server in [path]/includes/class_datastore.php on line 224


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmmm. That's a new one. Anyone else getting that error?


----------



## dream (Oct 12, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Hmmm. That's a new one. Anyone else getting that error?



I haven't received it at all.


----------



## haegar (Oct 12, 2011)

not once, and I've been online doing about a dozen posts at least over the last 4 or so hours...


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 12, 2011)

Nope. My posting seems to be ok atm.


----------



## Ral (Oct 12, 2011)

Testing testing testing post reply.

Back when I moderated a huge public forum before it got shut down the only possible reasons for a class file to go corrupt would be that something was being updated and a bunch of users were online at a time. This includes guests as well so don't be surprised if it happens again. 

If anything just keep refreshing the page if it happens again.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm getting logged out automatically


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Hmmm. That's a new one. Anyone else getting that error?



It seems to have disappeared thankfully.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 13, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> I'm getting logged out automatically


20 minutes of no activity will do that to you; forum does it automatically.


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

Now i got a new error i've never seen before while clicking a thread

Forum is also acting like Captain Slow at the moment


----------



## dream (Oct 13, 2011)

> Now i got a new error i've never seen before while clicking a thread



What was it?


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2011)

Another Fatal Error one but a bit different than the one i posted about previously.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Oct 14, 2011)

Basilikos said:


> 20 minutes of no activity will do that to you; forum does it automatically.



LOL no . I am getting logged out just like that arbitrarily.

Its becoming quite tiresome to post on NF.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> LOL no . I am getting logged out just like that arbitrarily.
> 
> Its becoming quite tiresome to post on NF.



What web browser are you using?

Also clear your cache and see if it helps you.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Oct 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> What web browser are you using?
> 
> Also clear your cache and see if it helps you.



 Firefox, Chrome, Opera and IE .

And I tried that too but it doesn't work.

Does it have anything to do with proxy ?


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

You get logged out on every browser?  

When logging in check and see if you have clicked on the Remember Me box when you log in.  If you do indeed have that setting checked then check your Firefox checking and see if you are remembering your history.

I'm not sure if your proxy would be logging you out but it'll be best to turn it off and see if that fixes your problem.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know if this is a problem that it was already disscused but:* I can't see my own threads.*

I created two threads in telegrams, but when i go to "user statistics - > find all threads started by ovanz" those 2 threads aren't show. Even if they are moved or deleted, at least will appear some info on telegrams. 

And one of those threads i created today 3- 4 hours ago, acording to the hour, it should be either on page 1 - o 2 on telegrams, but i can't find it.

And when i go to "Post made by ovanz" it isn't showing my posts in telegrams, so the problem is just in that section.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Oct 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> You get logged out on every browser?
> 
> When logging in check and see if you have clicked on the Remember Me box when you log in.  If you do indeed have that setting checked then check your Firefox checking and see if you are remembering your history.
> 
> I'm not sure if your proxy would be logging you out but it'll be best to turn it off and see if that fixes your problem.



Yes . I tried it on all the browsers.

It still doesn't work 

I stay in my college campus where we can only access internet through proxy. And BTW I didn't have this problem until recently (until about 2 months back ).




ovanz said:


> I don't know if this is a problem that it was already disscused but:* I can't see my own threads.*
> 
> I created two threads in telegrams, but when i go to "user statistics - > find all threads started by ovanz" those 2 threads aren't show. Even if they are moved or deleted, at least will appear some info on telegrams. .



Telegram posts and thread won't be displayed in the statistics until they are moved to the library IIRC.


----------



## ovanz (Oct 14, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> Telegram posts and thread won't be displayed in the statistics until they are moved to the library IIRC.



Oh ok, that must be it, thanks then.


----------



## dream (Oct 14, 2011)

> Yes . I tried it on all the browsers.
> 
> It still doesn't work
> 
> I stay in my college campus where we can only access internet through proxy. And BTW I didn't have this problem until recently (until about 2 months back ).



Can't help you beyond that.  :/



> I don't know if this is a problem that it was already disscused but: I can't see my own threads.
> 
> I created two threads in telegrams, but when i go to "user statistics - > find all threads started by ovanz" those 2 threads aren't show. Even if they are moved or deleted, at least will appear some info on telegrams.
> 
> ...



Since I can't find your posts in the Telegrams I'm assuming that someone hard deleted your threads or your thread was moved/merged your threads without leaving a re-direct.


----------



## Ral (Oct 14, 2011)

It feels like these ads have a mind of their own, where did the AniFreak promotion go? 

By the way *SuperMinato146*, it's definitely the proxy you're behind in which allows you Internet access to this site. Since it's not a direct connection from your IP to this server it'll automatically log you out cause the proxy isn't suppose to store your log-in session data by default or it was just disabled on the server side settings of the proxy server.

 will tell you a little more of it's use.

I love how NF uses nginx.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 15, 2011)

Alien said:


> Now i got a new error i've never seen before while clicking a thread
> 
> *Forum is also acting like Captain Slow at the moment*



This is happening sometimes for me too.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Oct 15, 2011)

^ If anyone can figure out if there is some circumstance, like a certain ad hanging or whatever, that is causing your slowdown, that would be useful. I'm not having any problems.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 16, 2011)

IDK why the time in the forums isnt synchronized with the time of the PC, at first I thought it was just in my PC but it is also the same in the PCs of College and the public library....


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> IDK why the time in the forums isnt synchronized with the time of the PC, at first I thought it was just in my PC but it is also the same in the PCs of College and the public library....



It's just a problem with the forum's servers, not really a big deal but hopefully Mbxx will fix it eventually.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 17, 2011)

Weird thing that only started happening with the new ads, that when i go to some pages only the 1st bar will show up that says Naruto forums and when i last logged in but nothing else will  load. sometimes i try refreshing the page and that hbelps, but not often. also, when it does come back i get these ads between the bar and the regualr forum thing itself. I think they're whats causing it. The notices section i mean derp.


----------



## Didi (Oct 18, 2011)

The forum time is 10 minutes off


It's supposed to be X:23 now, not X:13


----------



## SxR (Oct 18, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Weird thing that only started happening with the new ads, that when i go to some pages only the 1st bar will show up that says Naruto forums and when i last logged in but nothing else will  load. sometimes i try refreshing the page and that hbelps, but not often. also, when it does come back i get these ads between the bar and the regualr forum thing itself. I think they're whats causing it. The notices section i mean derp.



Same thing is happening with me, but only on the laptop. I can access the forums on the iPad.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 18, 2011)

There seems to be some error with the main skin where some fat idiot's covered it in ads. This technical error appears to be on the other skins too.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yup and now the second ad on the top has moved ot the bar,blocking like the tabs except for user cp and log out.


----------



## Synn (Oct 18, 2011)

The forum is horribly slow today. :c

Problem with the servers?


----------



## Ral (Oct 18, 2011)

Possibly an overload.

And here I thought my router was dying.


----------



## Divine Death (Oct 19, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Weird thing that only started happening with the new ads, that when i go to some pages only the 1st bar will show up that says Naruto forums and when i last logged in but nothing else will  load. sometimes i try refreshing the page and that hbelps, but not often. also, when it does come back i get these ads between the bar and the regualr forum thing itself. I think they're whats causing it. The notices section i mean derp.



I have the same problem, and on top of that, it won't let me select anything around the reply area like the "Insert Image" button and all that. Works fine with my phone, though.


----------



## beverlyB (Oct 22, 2011)

i also have some problems with it


----------



## haegar (Oct 25, 2011)

I also get the error with the page not completely loading. (top nav bar and adds are there, below, the complete firefox tab is black. The refresh button top right "vanishes" as the page seems stuck in load. However, unlike some other users with the issue who apparently suffer from this quite frequent I only do get the error seldom and random, I cannot reproduce it willingly. In case it helps: Win7 32, Firefox 6.02, Java, Flash and Shockwave all up to date. I since updated to Firefox 7 which I had somehow neglected so far, now waiting if it maybe vanishes completely due to that but hard to tell since it only occured once today under 6.02...


----------



## HumanRage (Oct 25, 2011)

same as above, since yesterday and now systematic.

forum is unbrowsable, whatever browser it takes more than a minute to load sub the page header...

looks like the page hangs on a javascript block, any script on a remote server (usually, ad services) ?


----------



## blue♥ (Oct 30, 2011)

The forum is, instead of 10-12 minutes slow, 48 minutes fast now.

[sp][/sp]


EDIT: Huh. It went back to being 12 minutes slow...


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 3, 2011)

^ I thought so. As you can see, we had a spambot attack too.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 3, 2011)

Let' do it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 4, 2011)

I forgot to enable my adblock today and Ron Paul campaign ads are on NF.

I think that counts as a technical problem.


----------



## Ral (Nov 6, 2011)

Watch how those SmartBots rape the reCaptcha. 

Do keep on alert that there are actual humans who make dupe accounts like Spambots with links in their signatures connecting to the military in the form of "letters" they wrote. They also have knowledge about Anime/Manga so they'll make pointless posts and we'll eventually neg them enough to make a new dupe.

/First hand experience 

Now as far as that Ad issue goes, some sources tend to come across errors and you'll likely see links like this for example:


```
[url]http://adone.adspirit.de/rtb/getbid.php?pid=9&rtbprovider=adex&rdclick_1=%25%25CLICK_URL_ESC%2%25&useprenca=%25%25WINNING_PRICE%25%25&useprencmode=g[/url]
```

Then when you visit the actual link you'll notice a fatal php error:


```
Fatal error: Class 'PBInt64' not found in /var/www/html/system/protocolbuf/message/pb_message.php on line 271
```

But fear not, a new source is generated each time you refresh the page bringing you to a new visible advertisement. 

Now serious technical issues (if we should ever make this thread specific to it's actual topic) would involve fatal php errors, core class errors, vbulletin SQL errors and possibly template errors (i.e. missing images, table alignment is off, etc). Those issues are completely fixable and are easy to understand if you know what you're dealing with. It's like playing doctor and patient but the Tech Admins are the doctors and the forum is the patient. One wrong move and the forum dies. 

It'll help the Technical Administrators  of this forum even more if they knew exactly what people are experiencing.

Lastly, it would be nice if when the problem is fixed possibly someone could create a semi-tl;dr post about what caused the issue and how it was fixed. This'll prevent members from complaining about the issue a second time. Update the first post of this thread about known issues and dates to when the issue was fixed *EXACTLY* at the time it was fixed.

I kinda shake my head at 96 pages that mention the words "Ad's" and "Images".

*Edit:* I forgot to mention to those who are having troubles with the forums loading half assed. It's just a server load issue, I mean like how many active users can you count trying to reply to threads, vm's and PM's? That takes a toll on the server being able to process requests all at once, it ain't human until it takes over the world. 

Another issue that adds onto the server overloading is the amount of images and scripts it has to load depending on the speed that your ISP provides you with. I can't imagine the amount of kb's that load in a single thread with all those Youtube embed codes, text and images (mainly gif's) showing up.

I won't be that type of person who just tells you what I *THINK* is happening, but instead I'll tell you what I *DO* know from experience and have advanced from acknowledging these issues. Making it easier to explain what you're experiencing and how to fix it is what I will try my best to do.

I really hope all this tl;dr helps the majority of you understand what's been happening all this time.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello I'm not sure if this is the right place but..I'm trying to create a signature and I've just now noticed that HTML isn't activated/allowed.

 Please tell me is this a general forum thing I've missed or I need special permissions.

 I've notice that BB works and it should cover most things but I'm lazy please don't tell me I have to convert all  the tags.


----------



## dream (Nov 9, 2011)

HTML is not allowed for us members.  :/


----------



## kokodeshide (Nov 12, 2011)

There is a ad on here thats got frontal nudity. I don't really care that it does but im just letting you know. This is probably the wrong place to put this too


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 12, 2011)

^ Could you PM any info to me please? I need specifics to pass on.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 12, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> ^ Could you PM any info to me please? I need specifics to pass on.



There are at least three different porn ads now. Want screencaps next time I forget to put my adblock on? That sounds awkward. Actually one of them even manages to circumvent my adblock fairly often, which is extremely problematic.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 12, 2011)

^ Yes, please.


----------



## Felt (Nov 15, 2011)

database errors


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 15, 2011)

503/Gateway errors for the past few hours for me.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 17, 2011)

Please could someone tell me why I can't use any options of the editor we use to write smilies or other think like that?When I try to use it,nothing happens so i'm forced to write smilies,link,or whatever manually.Is it a problem of the site or a problem of my browser? Thank you.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 17, 2011)

Those porn ads are back.


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2011)

Glutamminajr said:


> Please could someone tell me why I can't use any options of the editor we use to write smilies or other think like that?When I try to use it,nothing happens so i'm forced to write smilies,link,or whatever manually.Is it a problem of the site or a problem of my browser? Thank you.



What browser and extensions are you using?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm using IE 8 and for extensions what do you mean? Sorry but I'm not very good with a computer...


----------



## dream (Nov 17, 2011)

IE 8 is terrible though I'm not sure what seems to be causing the problem for you.  If you don't mind testing something, download Google Chrome and use it to see if the problem persists for you.  I suspect that it won't, and since Google Chrome is a better internet browser than IE 8 you are better off using it.  



Extensions are add-ons for browsers that give you additional functionality such as removing ads, allowing you to edit how websites appear for you, and various other features.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for your help and your explanation. I think that I follow your suggestion...^^

EDIT: You are right!I can even upload an avatar now! Thank you again!!!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Nov 24, 2011)

Uh...why did everything blackout from 9:00 PM-2:23 AM EST tonight?


----------



## Ral (Nov 24, 2011)

*beats server with a stick* Bad BAD Gateway!


----------



## Sarun (Nov 24, 2011)

When did the bad gateway start?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 24, 2011)

How do we notify you Mbxx?


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 24, 2011)

I figured the board was just down for maintainence or something.

Wonder who attacked, and why...


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 24, 2011)

Can you disclose what changes you made to actually make it impossible to flood the board?


----------



## Nikushimi (Nov 24, 2011)

What do you mean "flood"?


----------



## wibisana (Nov 24, 2011)

I thought I was Banned so I can't access NF XD


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Nov 24, 2011)

Erio Touwa said:


> How do we notify you Mbxx?


I think he means us mods. >_> 

I didn't even realize we were having problems. Was playing Skyrim.


----------



## Ral (Nov 24, 2011)

I was playing Minecraft with the Blenderites so we really didn't care. 

To those questioning the "flooding" that occurred, allow me to re-quote:



> I forgot to mention to those who are having troubles with the forums loading half assed. It's just a server load issue, * I mean like how many active users can you count trying to reply to threads, vm's and PM's? That takes a toll on the server being able to process requests all at once, it ain't human until it takes over the world.*



This includes bots as well.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 24, 2011)

Those porn ads are back on the top now.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 25, 2011)

Uhh, now the forum won't load at all when I'm using chrome. Anyone else having this problem?

It acts like I'm downloading a file when I try to go to the forum. And when I open it, I only see a white page with random numbers and words.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Nov 25, 2011)

Not an issue with me, I use chrome.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 25, 2011)

Never mind. Just had to clear the cache. 

I'm still getting used to chrome. It seems to require a bit more attention than IE, but it's still a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 25, 2011)

Anything is better than IE.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Nov 27, 2011)

Spy_Smasher said:


> I think he means us mods. >_>
> 
> I didn't even realize we were having problems. Was playing Skyrim.



Oh 

**


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 1, 2011)

Why is it that I can't get on this website unless I disable my scripting? It says "this window is busy, closing it may cause problems". When I disable scripting, I can get on, but I can't access spoilers and other things. Could someone help?


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 1, 2011)

Why can't i enter to the forum without changing my ip?


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mbxx said:


> Could you made a screenshot of this ?



No, sorry, but I can describe it. When I type in Narutoforums.com, the top comes up. From the picture of Naruto down to the ads. The rest of the page is black like the website, but nothing else will appear. When I'm on, I click on the spoiler, and nothing comes up. It's because I turn the scripts off, but I don't know any other way to get on. Also, when I click on certain things like my messages, it doesn't show the different types of messages, it just goes to my User cp.


----------



## dream (Dec 2, 2011)

Alchemist, just incase you didn't know, if you are using a Windows computer then you can take a screenshot of the desktop by pressing Prt Scr and then opening up Paint and pasting the image that was taken.  

If you still can't provide an image tell us what browser you are using.


----------



## Ral (Dec 9, 2011)

*looks above the forum banner*

My my what do we have here? Links to a Manga Viewer and Forum Index?


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 10, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Alchemist, just incase you didn't know, if you are using a Windows computer then you can take a screenshot of the desktop by pressing Prt Scr and then opening up Paint and pasting the image that was taken.
> 
> If you still can't provide an image tell us what browser you are using.



Sorry guys, haven't been on in a while. Thanks for your help. I couldn't get the screenshot to work. The skin I'm using is the Naruto one, I think that's what you're asking Mbxx.

I think I'm using IE 6. I've tried updating, but it keeps telling me that I still have updates to do, but when I do them, it still says I have more to do, but I don't. Also I don't have any viruses, so that couldn't be it.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)

IE 6...

Download Google  and use that as your default browser, hopefully your problem will be fixed.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot Eternal Goob. I'll try that. Will work as good as IE though?


----------



## dream (Dec 10, 2011)

Chrome is a better browser than IE.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, then I'll try it, thanks again!


----------



## Selva (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't know if anyone else is having this problem, but it's been going on for quite sometime now with me. Whenever I login, I see no notifications of new pms/vms at all, but when I check my profile I see there are actually some new vms and some pms in my inbox as well. Is there something wrong with the notification system (not sure what do you call it)?


----------



## dream (Jan 7, 2012)

Selva said:


> I don't know if anyone else is having this problem, but it's been going on for quite sometime now with me. Whenever I login, I see no notifications of new pms/vms at all, but when I check my profile I see there are actually some new vms and some pms in my inbox as well. Is there something wrong with the notification system (not sure what do you call it)?



Could you go to Edit Options and scroll down to Messaging & Notification?  From there check if Show New Private Message Notification Pop-up is checked, if it is then uncheck it.  I've seen users with the same problem before and it was caused because of Show New Private Message Notification Pop-up being activated.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 10, 2012)

has an error again.


----------



## David (Jan 10, 2012)

I get "Internet Explorer has modified this page to help prevent cross-site scripting.  Click here for more information." every time the page changes.

I don't mind the sign or the beeping noise, but thought I should post.


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2012)

honestly why do people still use Internet Explorer :x


----------



## David (Jan 11, 2012)

Because Firefox stopped working and I don't like Safari.


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2012)

David said:


> Because Firefox stopped working and I don't like Safari.



You can try Chrome or Opera.  

Also, what seems to be the problem with Firefox?


----------



## Synn (Jan 11, 2012)

David said:


> Because Firefox stopped working and I don't like Safari.



Chrome is way better than Firefox, trust me.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 11, 2012)

Synn said:


> Chrome is way better than Firefox, trust me.


Nope                .


----------



## Synn (Jan 11, 2012)

Chuck Norris strikes again?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

Chrome has never crashed for me. Firefox used to crash at least once every two days. And no, it's not my computer.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 11, 2012)

Chrome is just genius.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jan 11, 2012)

Some error... 514 was it... for a couple of hours.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah its that special time of year again! Gateway errors.


----------



## Synn (Jan 11, 2012)

Closet Pervert said:


> Some error... 514 was it... for a couple of hours.



Almost 3 long hours, I'm sure. :x


----------



## Shimomeikato (Jan 11, 2012)

installed chrome so the forum would do it  but no got the 514 error too T.T
so whats up with that ??


----------



## Kai (Jan 11, 2012)

Seems better for now.


----------



## Kyousuke (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably server issues again. Also lolservertime being 20 minutes behind (still.)


----------



## Ral (Jan 16, 2012)

Server overload, annoying fixed footer ads that float in iPhone Safari browser, this is why I don't do ads on my forums regardless the pennies you profit from them.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 16, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> Probably server issues again. Also lolservertime being 20 minutes behind (still.)


Pre primary school level shit this.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 16, 2012)

Can the servertime be fixed? Its 21 minutes behind.


----------



## Ral (Jan 16, 2012)

Mbxx said:


> Just restartet a service  Took 1 Minute.



Thank you, Mbxx.

But please take a look at this:



Tell Tazmo to remove this crap now lol I can't even reply to PM's with that thing stuck as a footer!

RAIKAGE RAGE, RAIKAGE SMASH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 8, 2012)

Not sure if this is a problem for anyone else but if I don't have my adblock on, I keep getting warning signs popping up in regards to a certain ad (I don't know which because my computer blocks it without adblock on). It says something about how it isn't actually from googleads and is a virus?


----------



## dream (Feb 8, 2012)

Could you take a screenshot the next time such a warning appears?


----------



## Parahax (Feb 8, 2012)

*Ah...*

Just came back to NF after a 3 week absence, and have been keen to read people's reactions to 573. Obviously I'm a perennial lurker (I believe there may be a shocking amount of us), I'm perplexed to find the site not quite what it used to be, and the usual opinion boards I would read - absent. Can anyone fill me in?


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 8, 2012)

^ I can't see anything wrong with my measly mod powers. What's missing?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 9, 2012)

Technically, you have a problem Spy


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Feb 9, 2012)

Everyone keeps saying that!


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 14, 2012)

I keep on getting timeout errors and the forum takes ages to load each page.


----------



## Bonney (Feb 14, 2012)

The forum wouldn't connect for about 20 minutes just a while ago. Time out error message every time I tried to load a page.


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 15, 2012)

The page keeps glitching every time you go to a different page. It flashes the top bar for "read new Naruto chapter" down before it finishes loading.


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the top bar for the the Manga reader. Now it's more active with the "Like/Tweet It" button, plus the read button, so I think it's a webdesign problem. It also pushes my browser page down when I try to "go to next unread post", making me miss the first part of the post and I have to scroll back up. It's more annoying than anything.


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2012)

Kenpachi TZ, try clearing the browser's cache if you haven't yet. 



> It also pushes my browser page down when I try to "go to next unread post", making me miss the first part of the post and I have to scroll back up. It's more annoying than anything.



There is something off with the bar, it does seen to stretch before going back in Firefox and Opera.  On the other hand there is no problem with the bar in Chrome.  Which browser are you using?


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 18, 2012)

Firefox    .


----------



## dream (Feb 18, 2012)

Would you be willing to download Firefox Nightly, an experimental version of Firefox, to test if the problem still exists for you in Nightly?  I don't have to, in Nightly, scroll up to read the first part of the post so it's possible that Nightly will fix that problem for you.



If that doesn't fix it then try getting the NoScript extension along with the Adblock Plus extension if you don't have them.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Feb 19, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the top bar for the the Manga reader. Now it's more active with the "Like/Tweet It" button, plus the read button, so I think it's a webdesign problem. It also pushes my browser page down when I try to "go to next unread post", making me miss the first part of the post and I have to scroll back up. It's more annoying than anything.



Hmm, I cleared my cache just now just in case but the problem's been rectified before I did that. I'm guessing it's that coupled with my being stonewalled by the Great Firewall of China (as you can see, I'm in Shanghai) as that element of the page has to be blocked while the rest of the page loads.

It's never been a problem before, but if it's significantly more active, probably has to block more connections or such. But that much be pretty significant activity if 10 megabit doesn't breeze through it. I don't know, I ain't tech-savvy with web shtuffz. >.<

It seems to disappear when I have set up my proxy software into Opera (and those elements of FB/Twitter load without a problem since China ain't blocking me), but sometimes rears its annoying head when I turn my proxy off.

.... I'll keep going with my proxy (as I get more smilies with it and the photobucket pics ain't blocked), but any ideas what the root of the problem is with the further info?


----------



## Lightning Strike (Feb 19, 2012)

So we're about 25 minutes behind now on the forum clock... When is this shit going to end?


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> So we're about 25 minutes behind now on the forum clock... When is this shit going to end?



No idea, Mbxx will probably fix it sometime in the next twenty years assuming that NF doesn't close before then.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Feb 19, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> So we're about 25 minutes behind now on the forum clock... When is this shit going to end?



I'm struggling to see how this is a problem. Whatever technology you're using to access the forum: smartphone, console, computer, touchpad, whatever; has a clock on it.

Or does this actually affect something here? O_o If you're talking about post times, I like it. Feels like time travel when my clock is half an hour ahead.


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2012)

> Or does this actually affect something here? O_o



It doesn't affect anything here as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 26, 2012)

While we're on this topic: If any of you have the beta, use Tools->Web_Developer->Inspect and click on the 3D button. Tilt the site around and the insane amount of nesting for the +1 and like buttons are glaring.



blue♥ said:


> I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the top bar for the the Manga reader. Now it's more active with the "Like/Tweet It" button, plus the read button, so I think it's a webdesign problem. It also pushes my browser page down when I try to "go to next unread post", making me miss the first part of the post and I have to scroll back up. It's more annoying than anything.


I installed  and put facebook.com in the blacklist. Can't exactly block google.com but it sure has sped things up again.


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Feb 29, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> While we're on this topic: If any of you have the beta, use Tools->Web_Developer->Inspect and click on the 3D button. Tilt the site around and the insane amount of nesting for the +1 and like buttons are glaring.
> 
> I installed  and put facebook.com in the blacklist. Can't exactly block google.com but it sure has sped things up again.



.... Well, I think that just makes stuff confusing. My proxy allows the Google Plus and FB stuff, and it speeds up. When I go back to getting trolled by the Great Firewall of China (thus auto-blocking both elements), the page glitches and I need to go make a sandwhich or something each time I load a page to keep busy. O_o


----------



## Ral (Mar 1, 2012)

Whoever has access to the server hosting aka Cpanel needs to adjust the time settings which then will reflect onto the forums.

Or ask the mysterious men working the kinks in Germany to fix it aka calling the hosting company.

Not a big problem for me since I don't care for time on anything (since it just fly's by cause I'm always busy) but for everyone else this issue should have been fixed by now.

You know...I haven't seen a spambot thread/post in ages.


----------



## Chainer (Mar 2, 2012)

Ral said:


> Whoever has access to the server hosting aka Cpanel needs to adjust the time settings which then will reflect onto the forums.
> 
> Or ask the mysterious men working the kinks in Germany to fix it aka calling the hosting company.
> 
> ...



The irony!

But yes, please fix the damnable forum clock, Mbxx.


----------



## Bonney (Mar 3, 2012)

A lot of the time when I go to click to go to the last page of a thread, it will actually take me to a few pages before it. Been happening a lot recently, it used to never happen.


----------



## Ceria (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah i've noticed a good 30 minute time difference too, but more recently i've noticed that i'm having trouble with embedded yt videos. i can click play but i cannot stop the playing no matter how many times i click pause and then the mouse key gets frozen and won't do anything for a while. 

My connection's been screwed with and it's slower than normal and seems unstable.


----------



## dream (Mar 6, 2012)

> but more recently i've noticed that i'm having trouble with embedded yt videos. i can click play but i cannot stop the playing no matter how many times i click pause and then the mouse key gets frozen and won't do anything for a while.



Seems more like a problem on your end, have you tried switching to another browser to see if the problem exists there as well?


----------



## Nazime Kazuka (Mar 6, 2012)

Ya I noticed the glitches earlier but it seems like they have all been fixed now..


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 11, 2012)

Chainer said:


> But yes, please fix the damnable forum clock, Mbxx.


Letting a server problem that can be fixed in under five minutes reflects poorly on the server admin.

Oh my. Time to hack the forum?


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 12, 2012)

And now it's moved up to 26.5 minutes. Amazing.


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

blue♥ said:


> And now it's moved up to 26.5 minutes. Amazing.



One day it'll be 24 hours behind. :byakuya


----------



## Ral (Mar 13, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Letting a server problem that can be fixed in under five minutes reflects poorly on the server admin.
> 
> Oh my. Time to hack the forum?



Wherever the server may be, lets hope it has a UI and uses either Windows Server or Linux/UNIX. That way we can see shit just in case if someone like me would go blind from the 400TB worth of Hentai that's kept on 3/10 of the servers.

But the real question is, which server is the forum hosted on?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 13, 2012)

Apparently it is an nginx server and is vulnerable to XSS attack in admincp log panel. I'm thinking of leaving Mbxx a nice little image there.


----------



## Ral (Mar 13, 2012)

My eyeballs cringe at the time now that everyone keeps mentioning it.



Golden Circle said:


> Apparently it is an nginx server and is vulnerable to XSS attack in admincp log panel. I'm thinking of leaving Mbxx a nice little image there.



DO IT, I triple dare you. 

If you can be Super Admin without having someone edit the config file to access them logs, you win.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> One day it'll be 24 hours behind. :byakuya


I would hope that I would have given up this forum by that point.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> One day it'll be 24 hours behind. :byakuya



I'm just waiting for it to be an hour so I can fix it by changing to another time zone


----------



## dream (Mar 14, 2012)

ane said:


> I'm just waiting for it to be an hour so I can fix it by changing to another time zone



Give it half a year to be an hour behind.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

So the time seems to have been fixed.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 20, 2012)

That was deadly      ,


----------



## EJ (Mar 20, 2012)

What.the.fuck.


----------



## David (Mar 20, 2012)

I wasn't able to get on for quite a few hours (was it just me?).

Anyways, I'm glad that the time is fixed.  It was very annoying subtracting 20 minutes from each post.

Thanks and good job, whoever did it.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 20, 2012)

didn't even realize the hour has been fixed

thank you, Mbxx


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 20, 2012)

HOLY SHIT. AM I DREAMING? THE NF CLOCK IS FIXED? O_O

THANK YOU, MBXX.   

If this is why NF was down all night and morning, then I'll gladly accept that.


----------



## Chainer (Mar 20, 2012)

Mbxx said:


> There was an issue. I don?t want to go into details yet. Still looking into it.



Please, do hurry.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2012)

Mbxx, you broke the Find more posts by user feature.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 20, 2012)

The forum is moving a little faster for me now.

Pages use to load slow whenever I used my college network connection.


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 20, 2012)

David said:


> I wasn't able to get on for quite a few hours (was it just me?).



I wasn't able to get on at all last night. I checked several times and downforeveryoneorjustme.com said the site was down


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the clock fix.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for the fix.



Mbxx said:


> And yes folks; don?t let your imagination get the best of you.


It shouldn't have come to this, Mbxx


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you for fixing the clock


----------



## Synn (Mar 21, 2012)

NF is incredibly slow today. 

Is it just me? :/


----------



## Lmao (Mar 21, 2012)

Someone take that man's vodka away,he keeps spilling it to the servers


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2012)

Synn said:


> NF is incredibly slow today.
> 
> Is it just me? :/



It's slower than usual from time to time for me.


----------



## Synn (Mar 21, 2012)

Mbxx said:


> Page / Forums ?



Forum is running faster now.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 21, 2012)

Works for me.


----------



## Jing (Mar 24, 2012)

Im seeing more ads than usual and ads in some posts now :/.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 24, 2012)

I see a post saying Naruto forum.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

Jing said:


> Im seeing more ads than usual and ads in some posts now :/.



Ads in posts now? 

Can you take screenshots of the ads in the posts?  Also, use an ad-blocker.


----------



## Jing (Mar 24, 2012)

This is what I see at the top of this page.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ads in posts now?
> 
> Can you take screenshots of the ads in the posts?  Also, use an ad-blocker.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 24, 2012)

I am getting the same thing. There is an ad in every first post of the page, and an ad separating the first and second posts of the page.

Do we REALLY need 5 ads a page? Come on..


----------



## Rampage (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm getting porn ads on NF, I'm a little kid and my mum might walk in, fix this shit!!!


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

Rampage said:


> I'm getting porn ads on NF, I'm a little kid and my mum might walk in, fix this shit!!!



Take a screenshot of those porn ads and report them in the following thread:


----------



## Ukoku (Mar 24, 2012)

The same thing is happening to me.

No porn though .


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 24, 2012)

Adblock is your friend, I rarely get any. 

But from what I'm seeing from the screenshots though, they need to tone it down some.

EDIT: Tazmo is fixing it.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 24, 2012)

Who cares what's on the ads. We don't need ads inbetween and worse IN posts.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Who cares what's on the ads. We don't need ads inbetween and worse IN posts.



It was a mistake on Tazmo's part, he was trying to get rid of some ads and rearranging them.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 24, 2012)

Dafuq is happening with the ads everywhere? 

Oh, Tazmo's fixing it, nvm.


----------



## Distracted (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Mbxx when you have the time the mods could use your help with something.


----------



## Naruko (Mar 24, 2012)

Tazmo/Mbxx, mods need to talk to you...now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2012)

shit goin down


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 24, 2012)

Ugh, can the UK clock be fixed? Our hour just went ahead one hour lol


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2012)

A.Glover92 said:


> Ugh, can the UK clock be fixed? Our hour just went ahead one hour lol



Give it a few days to correct itself if it hasn't already.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2012)

Whenever I go to someone's page, I can't see the tabs for profile, stats, friends, blog, etc. There's just a blank space.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Whenever I go to someone's page, I can't see the tabs for profile, stats, friends, blog, etc. There's just a blank space.


Check your browser. Works for me. Coincidentally, I'm using the Firefox 12 beta.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 25, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Check your browser. Works for me. Coincidentally, I'm using the Firefox 12 beta.



I'm currently talking to someone using FF (probably a different version) and someone using IE and it's not working for either of them, either.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm currently talking to someone using FF (probably a different version) and someone using IE and it's not working for either of them, either.


Does it only happen when you are logged in? Maybe a mod did something to your account.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 25, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm currently talking to someone using FF (probably a different version) and someone using IE and it's not working for either of them, either.


Same here, I'm using FF eleven. Also images posted in messages aren't showing up.

Works on GC though.


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Does it only happen when you are logged in? Maybe a mod did something to your account.



A mod didn't do anything.  The problem exists for me in every browser while logged in and logged out along with a few other problems.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 25, 2012)

I tried looking at Eternal Goob's profile from all the browsers I have.



IE9: Forum doesn't load
Opera 11.9: Tabbed information is in boxes instead of tabs
Chrome 17 & Firefox 12: Displays as usual

From what I can see it is a software problem. Check your preferences.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2012)

No tabs for me either, latest edition of Chrome.

Which is weird, because earlier today they were there.

Unable to use any emoticons either.

Tabs are now fully open below the Visitor Messages.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 25, 2012)

The only explanation why some are getting it and some aren't would be because  someone is updating the forum javascript. If you have a cache, don't clear it. And don't visit sites that thrash your cache until the problem is fixed.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, profile pages are looking bizarre on my end too. There are no tabs for VMs, statistics, blog, etc. It's all just listed one after the other going down the page. 

And I can't view VMs for some reason...


----------



## Magic (Mar 25, 2012)

Ditto^ and none of my advance user interface buttons work. Like bold and image insert for example. The square is also white.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2012)

i cant use any of the image icons or change my skin....


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> i cant use any of the image icons or change my skin....



Well, you can still change your skin from edit options if you wanted to.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 25, 2012)

Sayaka said:


> i cant use any of the image icons or change my skin....


In addition to what Eternal Goob said, try adding styleid=13 as a PHP parameter to any forum link.


----------



## Pocket4Miracles (Mar 25, 2012)

All my BB codes like


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 25, 2012)

^


----------



## Ceria (Mar 25, 2012)

Why does the rep bar that used to appear within the respective thread now lead to an entirely different page containing just the bar?


----------



## dream (Mar 25, 2012)

Ceria said:


> Why does the rep bar that used to appear within the respective thread now lead to an entirely different page containing just the bar?



It's just part of the many problems that users have been suffering lately.  Golden Circle is saying that it's a problem with the javascript but beyond that I have no clue.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 26, 2012)

So I am not the only one not being able to make use of things like inserting links and changing colors, basically everything you can use while making a post?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

ThePromise said:


> So I am not the only one not being able to make use of things like inserting links and changing colors, basically everything you can use while making a post?


Are you using the simple editor?

I usually type those things in by hand.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 26, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Are you using the simple editor?
> 
> I usually type those things in by hand.



I'm quoting your post, and as I respond, I cannot make use of any of the options. I can't use smilies, I can't change color, I can't use bold or underline, nothing. Even the 'about me' and stuff on profiles is gone. I'm using what's above the text area.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

ThePromise said:


> I'm quoting your post, and as I respond, I cannot make use of any of the options. I can't use smilies, I can't change color, I can't use bold or underline, nothing. Even the 'about me' and stuff on profiles is gone. I'm using what's above the text area.


 That's strange. For me they work just fine.

Is it just the emoticon buttons or the emoticons themselves? I type mine in by hand. May I also ask what browser you are using?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 26, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> That's strange. For me they work just fine.
> 
> Is it just the emoticon buttons or the emoticons themselves? I type mine in by hand. May I also ask what browser you are using?



The buttons. I'm using Firefox. I can't make use of anything, it was fine a couple days ago.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

ThePromise said:


> I'm quoting your post, and as I respond, I cannot make use of any of the options. I can't use smilies, I can't change color, I can't use bold or underline, nothing. Even the 'about me' and stuff on profiles is gone. I'm using what's above the text area.



You aren't the only one with that problem, just wait for it to be fixed.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

ThePromise said:


> The buttons. I'm using Firefox. I can't make use of anything, it was fine a couple days ago.


You can try installing every single one of the firefox extensions I have installed (see my sig) and get back to me.

For NoScript, the only javascript I have whitelisted here is:





when people post youtube videos you will want to also enable
youtube.com
ytimg.com

Can you try that?


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 26, 2012)

That's a lot to install =/

Well if what Goob says is true, should I just wait? I mean it was working fine like a day or two ago, and now nothing seems to be operating like it used to. I haven't installed anything in that amount of time, nor uninstalled.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

ThePromise said:


> That's a lot to install =/
> 
> Well if what Goob says is true, should I just wait? I mean it was working fine like a day or two ago, and now nothing seems to be operating like it used to. I haven't installed anything in that amount of time, nor uninstalled.


You can just wait.

As shortlist I suppose the extensions that I would absolutely recommend are
1. SmoothWheel
2. Anti-Aliasing Tuner (use the settings in my sig)
3. NoScript
4. AdBlock Plus
They should improve your internet browsing experience everywhere.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 26, 2012)

Adblock is an essential, best believe I have that running, can't stand ads :3


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

ThePromise said:


> Adblock is an essential, best believe I have that running, can't stand ads :3


I just fired up ubuntu in a virtual box, ran firefox (it's v11) and tested the buttons. I cleared the cache and now the buttons don't work. This post was made from the browser with the cleared cache.

DO NOT CLEAR YOUR CACHE!


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 26, 2012)

Good thing I came here then, I was considering doing just that.


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 26, 2012)

Aha, so, now we wait?


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

ThePromise said:


> Aha, so, now we wait?



Nothing else that we can do.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

ThePromise said:


> Aha, so, now we wait?


Yep. tbh I'm hoping for my browser not to crash because I don't want to put up with the same problems that everyone else is getting.


----------



## Jason Brody (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep when I try to access the drop-down from my name to get to old posts, i'm taken straight to the control panel. Thought it was a problem on my end :[


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Mar 26, 2012)

The multi-quote option doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

^ That's not the only thing bro.

EDIT: My computer is derping too now. I made the mistake of trying to access the forum before my router had fully booted up. At least I'm used to posting with the simple editor. (I'm a bit of a control freak.)


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah, I have the non-working tags as well

and no rep when hovering the cursor over it


----------



## Mintaka (Mar 26, 2012)

I had to clear cache unfortunatley for other reasons.  I cannot even space posts correctly, such as putting this lower in the post.  Looks like I shall be having huge walls of text for now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

And here is the reason why:

[sp][/sp]



Also, I have a question:

```
<script type="text/javascript" src="clientscript/vbulletin_global.js?v=372"></script>
```
Why isn't the first tag closed and why is there a redundant end tag?


----------



## Alien (Mar 26, 2012)

So javascript stopped working

figured it was that

Is there any way to force it myself or i'm going to have to wait for mbxx to fix it ?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

^ You're going to have to wait. In my opinion mbxx derped a few tags and/or got the doctype wrong.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Mar 26, 2012)

How am i meant to survive without using mah face emotes?!


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> How am i meant to survive without using mah face emotes?!



You can still use them, you just have to type out the code to use them. :byakuya


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 26, 2012)

So that's wtf happened between yesterday and today. 

Noscript re-engage!


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 26, 2012)

I would _really_ like to be able to use VMs again.....


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I would _really_ like to be able to use VMs again.....



Hitting advanced reply for me ends up posting the VM I have typed in quick reply.  Advanced reply in general works properly.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 26, 2012)

I can't even see anyone's VMs let alone make posts.

All the other issues people have been mentioning I have too.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Perfect time to upgrade to the latest VB or convert to IPB.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I can't even see anyone's VMs let alone make posts.
> 
> All the other issues people have been mentioning I have too.



Hmm.  Can you try clearing your cache?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok, I cleared my cache and restarted my browser. Looks like most things are back online for me. Still some issues with quick replies, repping people, and the forums being kind of slow though.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

That's good.  And yes, quick reply problems still exist for me or rather it has cropped up recently.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 26, 2012)

Member picture albums are still down too. Also, Avast says it keeps blocking a malicious url every time I go to my CP for some reason....

EDIT: Weird, doesn't happen anymore. But now it's occurring whenever I post or edit an existing post.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Does it happen in every thread?  I'm tempted to label it as a false positive.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 26, 2012)

Mbxx has escaped captivity. If you can give us a rundown of any existing errors he'll look in to them.


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> Mbxx has escaped captivity. If you can give us a rundown of any existing errors he'll look in to them.



From what I know the only problems that exist at the moment are:

-Member Picture Albums are down.  The following image is what appears:



-I'm unable to rep anyone or perhaps it simply is taking a long time but the rep box didn't appear for a good eight second so I moved on. 

-Unable to accept or reject friends requests

There may be other problems but I'm not aware of them.

I'll tentatively throw in the following problem that another user is still experiencing while using quick reply. 



Scorp A Derp said:


> This happens every time I make a post.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

What Fail said, and that Forum software needs updating.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 26, 2012)

-No rep ranks.
-Can't select BB
-Plethora of other issues.

The forum's crashing like the Scub


----------



## dream (Mar 26, 2012)

Mider T said:


> -No rep ranks.
> -Can't select BB
> -Plethora of other issues.
> 
> The forum's crashing like the Scub



Try clearing your browser cache and restarting your browser, those problems were fixed hours ago.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Actually all today I was getting the QR error and now all of a sudden it is working again.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 26, 2012)

Every time I load a page on the forums Avast gives me this pop up:



Can something be done about this, please?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

^ It looks like you're actually reading this site from a phishing site or that something is substituting rvnuhbv.in in the place of narutoforums.com. Are you using Adblock Plus?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, I've got adblock. Why would that effect anything though?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 26, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Yeah, I've got adblock. Why would that effect anything though?


Because sometimes an ad can have malicious content in it. Do you have NoScript too? Use these settings:


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 26, 2012)

Ugh, I have to install another add-on...

This problem only started for me when the forums entered their most recent glitch/bug episode.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol that is the only 2 addons you should have with FF, ABP and NoScript.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Mar 27, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Every time I load a page on the forums Avast gives me this pop up:
> 
> 
> 
> Can something be done about this, please?



I'm suddenly getting this as well. Only started last night (London time) and only comes up when I load pages on Narutoforums. 

Is it NarutoForums or is there something wrong on my end?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2012)

^ I wouldn't know. I use Comodo Internet Security and have no problems with alerts like that.

Most likely it is narutoforums. May I ask if you have NoScript and Adblock Plus installed?


----------



## EJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't have the time to read through this thread,

I can't edit my post, every post I make tries to be double.

please fix


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2012)

Flow said:


> Don't have the time to read through this thread,
> 
> I can't edit my post, every post I make tries to be double.
> 
> please fix


Clear your cache. Some of the problems have been fixed.


----------



## 115 (Mar 27, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Every time I load a page on the forums Avast gives me this pop up:
> 
> 
> 
> Can something be done about this, please?





Admiral Kizaru said:


> I'm suddenly getting this as well. Only started last night (London time) and only comes up when I load pages on Narutoforums.
> 
> Is it NarutoForums or is there something wrong on my end?



Same thing here. Adblock is no good either, NoScript effectively gets rid of it.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 27, 2012)

Seems I wasn't the only one with that problem. 

Well, I installed NoScript and that seems to have stopped the warning pop ups.

Albums are still down and the rep function only works if you open up the link in a new tab or window, which is kind of annoying but better than nothing I guess. Also, the edit post function doesn't just bring up the miniature edit window. Instead, it takes you into the advanced posting mode, which is somewhat slower.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Albums are still down and the rep function only works if you open up the link in a new tab or window, which is kind of annoying but better than nothing I guess. Also, the edit post function doesn't just bring up the miniature edit window. Instead, it takes you into the advanced posting mode, which is somewhat slower.



For those problems we'll have to wait for Mbxx to fix it...that might take a while.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 27, 2012)

Now I can't leave comments normally. It acts as if I didn't leave one unless I reload the person's profile manually. 

I triple-posted a message on someone's profile earlier because of it.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2012)

^ Have you cleared your cache recently? Stuff is progressively getting fixed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> ^ Have you cleared your cache recently? Stuff is progressively getting fixed.



I'll sit back and wait until everything is fixed then, seeing as I'm having many problems here.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Mar 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> ^ I wouldn't know. I use Comodo Internet Security and have no problems with alerts like that.
> 
> Most likely it is narutoforums. May I ask if you have NoScript and Adblock Plus installed?



Yup I like many others I suspect on this board have Adblock Plus installed on Firefox.

I'll install NoScript. From the replies that should alleviate the issue however if there is a more fundamental issue with the board then it's something the Mods/Admin should look at. People shouldn't have to install additional add ons and software in order to risk not getting viruses/trojans/other assorted crap when browsing this site.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Mar 27, 2012)

While this is not necessarily a tech problem, I feel this is important. Firefox is reporting this site as an attack site.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2012)

^ Install NoScript and then ignore it. Make sure you only have these sites whitelisted for nf:


----------



## 115 (Mar 27, 2012)

^ Just got that warning too with firefox. Possible relation to avast pop-ups?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 27, 2012)

NF is now a dangerous website.

Time to migrate.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 27, 2012)

Malware detected, what the hell?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 27, 2012)

I saw that warning from FF about NF being an attack site too.


----------



## Synn (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm getting the virus detected thing as well, with Avira antivirus. :/


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 27, 2012)

...okay, what the hell is happening now? I just got 'this is an attack site' from a google warning.


----------



## Burning_Neoxor (Mar 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> ^ Install NoScript and then ignore it. Make sure you only have these sites whitelisted for nf:



I have had NoScript and Adblock since forever and had them activated. However, it still came up with warning. I had disable "Block reported Attack sites" in the options menu to browse the forums normally.


----------



## Synn (Mar 27, 2012)

We need Mbxx so badly.


----------



## geG (Mar 27, 2012)

Haha goddamn this is a fucking trainwreck


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 27, 2012)

Where the hell is mbxx anyway?


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 27, 2012)

Same problem here, NoScript didn't fix it for me either. Got the same pop up warning from FF and Chrome, only IE would let me browse with out having to ignore a warning...

and it seems quick reply fails still.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 27, 2012)

Synn said:


> We need Mbxx so badly.



Where the hell is he? And why is he the only one who can restore the forum?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 27, 2012)

Cache clearing fixed the hover titles and stuff.


----------



## insane111 (Mar 27, 2012)

So NF is listed as an attack site now, but when I click on *their own *diagnostic details it clearly says there's nothing wrong... The hell is that, make less sense please.




> Diagnostic page for
> 
> What is the current listing status for
> 
> ...


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Mar 27, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Where the hell is he? And why is he the only one who can restore the forum?



It's amazing isn't it. A site this big with over 200,000 members and you only have one guy who can fix things.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 27, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> It's amazing isn't it. A site this big with over 200,000 members and you only have one guy who can fix things.



I'm surprised even Tazmo can't fix it somehow.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 27, 2012)

google still think NF is dangerous


----------



## Synn (Mar 27, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Where the hell is he? And why is he the only one who can restore the forum?



Mbxx is the Admin running the servers, so he's the only one with access to the control panel that can fix this.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 27, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I'm surprised even Tazmo can't fix it somehow.



Tazmo is bottom bitch. He has no power.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2012)

In the meantime get the stylish addon for firefox and use this user style:

```
@namespace url(http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml);

@-moz-document domain("narutoforums.com") {
 iframe[src*="gogla.in"],
 iframe[src*="chikita.net"],
 iframe[src*="midecho.com"],
 iframe[src*="doubleclick.net"],
 noscript {
    /* Kill it with fire! */
    -moz-binding: none !important;
    display: none !important;
 }
}
```


----------



## Jason Brody (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe i'm late to this party, but I got an adaware warning message when signing on, I can't give rep to anyone or post on their walls, and a bunch of links are screwed up. Is this a NF issue or a Firefox one? Starting to think it's the latter :/


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2012)

It's an nf issue.

To rep you have to copy the link from the reputation box to the address bar. I just posted on your page; did you get it?


----------



## Jason Brody (Mar 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> It's an nf issue.
> 
> To rep you have to copy the link from the reputation box to the address bar. I just posted on your page; did you get it?



Yep, thankies!


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2012)

no problem


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 27, 2012)

wibisana said:


> google still think NF is dangerous



Getting the same error everytime I open NF in a new tab.


----------



## Sygurgh (Mar 27, 2012)

This forum is dangerous.
It must be a coup from the Uchiha faction.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 27, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Getting the same error everytime I open NF in a new tab.



I get it now, even in the same tab. 

This just started for me a couple hours ago.

So, is NF compromised or is this some kind of false alarm?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 27, 2012)

^ Make sure you have noscript and adblock plus installed. (You only need to whitelist nf, google, youtube for here.) Also, add the user style from  into stylish if you really want to.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 27, 2012)

insane111 said:


> So NF is listed as an attack site now, but when I click on *their own *diagnostic details it clearly says there's nothing wrong... The hell is that, make less sense please.



This'll make you laugh, look at how unsafe Facebook apparently is.



> Safe Browsing
> Diagnostic page for
> 
> What happened when Google visited this site?
> ...



And the punchline. 



> What is the current listing status for
> 
> *This site is not currently listed as suspicious.*


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Also, add the user style from  into stylish if you really want to.


what'll that do ?


----------



## Kirito (Mar 27, 2012)

This started for me about a day ago. Adblock Plus also listed this website as harmful.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2012)

NF is a mess isn't it?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

Won't be long till my Norton warns me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 27, 2012)

got the attack site warning too.

i wonder if Naruto haters is behind this.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not sure, for some reason when you hit post-reply, you can't click on the buttons, aside from that the usual database error yesterday and the fact that if you wanna rep people happens on another page is a bit of a nuisance.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

For some reason trying to access threads from Firefox gives a 502 bad gateway error, already did the usual steps(Cleared cache, etc...) and it's still the same.


Using chrome right now.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> For some reason trying to access threads from Firefox gives a 502 bad gateway error, already did the usual steps(Cleared cache, etc...) and it's still the same.
> 
> 
> Using chrome right now.



There was an error accessing the site not too long ago so that would explain the gateway error, it should be fixed by now so its a bit curious that it still continues for you in Firefox.  Get Firefox Nightly and see if it continues.


----------



## Corwin (Mar 27, 2012)

Got the attack site warning too. Perhaps someone managed to put some malware on the site. Or maybe it's a malicious ad.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> There was an error accessing the site not too long ago so that would explain the gateway error, it should be fixed by now so its a bit curious that it still continues for you in Firefox.  Get Firefox Nightly and see if it continues.



Tried it, it's still the same, I can browse the board but trying to access a topic gives me a 502, I'll use Chrome for now, it isn't a bother.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 27, 2012)

Chrome is telling me there's Malware Detected


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, I tried to access a thread on Firefox and I got the same issue. Downloaded Firefox Nightly, and I can view the forum under it.

It seems like you guys let a spam bot post a malicious link while the page was getting indexed by google. Obviously, this site doesn't contain (generally) malicious or phishing content, but it was posted by a spam bot.

That's why we seem to be getting warnings in Firefox.

*Edit: *Also, I've noticed that every time you post, it seems to send the information twice. Not sure why though, but it has done that to me a few times already. Thanks to the time exceptions, I wasn't able to post - but it's good to throw that out there.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 27, 2012)

narutoforums should fix the malware on this site, tazmo has loaded too many ads, and some of them are malicious.  my work PC gave me alot of shit opening the site yesterday, and this morning my home PC refused to open the site, saying google found malware on it.  I'm not opening this from home if that's the case.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 27, 2012)

Firefox is telling me theres Malware detected. I could only enter by clicking *Ignore the warning* sign.


----------



## chauronity (Mar 27, 2012)

Yup. Please clean the server from malware and report Google/Mozilla/MS that everything has been removed.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 27, 2012)

The server was some time on the 25th.

Mbxx re-installed everything overnight tonight. Google will review to make sure the Malware has been removed before taking down the message.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 27, 2012)

I've disabled the checkbox in firefox options, but if I google the site their anti-malware thing (with StopBadware.org) still shows up .. any way to disable that 'protection' ? Or only wait until Google gives the all-clear ?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 27, 2012)

@Tazmo:

Ok, what about all the other forum bugs?


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 27, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> @Tazmo:
> 
> Ok, what about all the other forum bugs?



Whoever hacked in erased or changed a ton of files.


----------



## Shodai (Mar 27, 2012)

The server was hacked? What information did they have access to? Our account passwords?


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok I keep getting attacks from this site, Norton keeps blocking it. 

IPS Name: Malicious Toolkit Website 9. High risk. All blocked off but wtf.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 27, 2012)

Now I have the dreaded Malware warning. Just said ignore.  I'll clean my computer later if need be.

The problem with VMs has been fixed though, and profiles are displaying normally again. You can also edit posts normally and rep someone with going to a new page, so everything else seems back to normal.


----------



## Whitebeard (Mar 27, 2012)

Trojan Horse, just thought I'd post this


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 27, 2012)

Shodai said:


> The server was hacked? What information did they have access to? Our account passwords?



No, unlike YouPorn the passwords here are MD5 encrypted. 

And it doesn't appear they had access to anything other than the files... which they apparently added malware to.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

Can you give me some passwords to YouPorn?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 27, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> No, unlike YouPorn the passwords here are MD5 encrypted.
> 
> And it doesn't appear they had access to anything other than the files... which they apparently added malware to.



That's a relief, things like this usually end bad if the database was hacked/trashed. It's good that you guys stay on top of this stuff, I bet you guys are all making copies of the database like crazy to prevent future issues.

Perhaps, a server upgrade is what you guys need now more than anything.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2012)

There's a Trojan here? I'm out of here.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> There's a Trojan here? I'm out of here.


Did multiple scans and found nothing on my computer.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 27, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> There's a Trojan here? I'm out of here.



You guys are blowing this out of proportions, it's a virus but it infects the server NOT the computer.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 27, 2012)

i knew that something was up


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 27, 2012)

So is this why the forums' buttons and stuff wouldn't work? Thought the forum was going through a change.

*About the warnings: *

So nothing will happen, yes? How long ago was the server hacked? Google and Nortons' reports it having the same suspicious activity for over 90 days. 

I'll scan just to be safe.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 27, 2012)

It's important to note that the so called "malware" was not anything that could actually be malicious. The intruders planted various iFrames that were meant to load or re-direct this page, to another (Russian) website. Somehow, it didn't end up working. The Russian site that was loading in the background was flagged as a phishing site, hence why we got flagged. We have removed the improper coding and submitted the website for review, where it will surely lose its flagging as having "malware". Google says it could take up to 24 hours.


----------



## SilverCross (Mar 27, 2012)

Indeed, cant be anything to awful, FF has warned me, Chrome warned me, but my AVG has ignored it. I trust AVG over both those browsers any day.

Thanks for the updates and quick responses.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 27, 2012)

This keeps popping up


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 27, 2012)

What page are you loading that results in that?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 27, 2012)

I haven't gotten that message yet, but I keep getting timed out when I post.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm getting the exact same thing.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Mbxx, can we get vBulletin 4.1.x?  I hear that it is rather awesome.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 27, 2012)

All you techno wizzes out there: was this some script kiddie or should I be impressed?


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, in one way it's impressive he got in.

In another, it's perplexing he wasn't able to forward a webpage properly.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

You guys going to file a lawsuit against him or anything?


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh, Mbxx is powerful, but I doubt he has paratroopers ready to invade Russia!


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 27, 2012)

Mbxx VS Putin.


----------



## Synn (Mar 27, 2012)

Seems like the malware thing is gone.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Mar 27, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> Well, in one way it's impressive he got in.
> 
> In another, it's perplexing he wasn't able to forward a webpage properly.


Ha.     Gotcha.


----------



## Archangel Michael (Mar 27, 2012)

I can get back to this site finally.


----------



## MinatoRider (Mar 27, 2012)

Man sign up yesterday was a pain in but, you couldn't find a the confirmations images since they were out of order so I tried the next day, finally 

There is also an issue with the firefox and google blocking your page because of virus warnings. hope it gets fix soon.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 27, 2012)

Anything beyond page 109, or about 8 am (local time) is 502 Bad Gateway. 

I don't even know if anyone will get to read this...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Hey Mbxx, can we get vBulletin 4.1.x?  I hear that it is rather awesome.



Holy shit, THIS!


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 27, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> Anything beyond page 109, or about 8 am (local time) is 502 Bad Gateway.
> 
> I don't even know if anyone will get to read this...


This only has 59 pages though?


----------



## Ral (Mar 27, 2012)

Vb4 has a crazy ass mobile theme that would be perfect for people here.

I fell in love with it enough to want to code it for 3.8.

jQuery is just simply AMAZING.



Tazmo said:


> Whoever hacked in erased or changed a ton of files.



Someone must really hate you Tazmoney, is he/she one of the added many?  Tazmo, you're an all around nice guy but it's hard for me to understand why you have so many enemies after seeing that this is a business and all but damn people take it to the extreme sometimes I swear to god. 



Shodai said:


> The server was hacked? What information did they have access to? Our account passwords?



Admin CP access (spells death to NF), stolen database information i.e. mysql username/password if said person had gotten access to the config file. If that person is smart enough he/she can do massive damages to ANY MySQL table he/she has access to.

SQL injection is a very popular method to hacking nowadays, but one thing is for certain is that account passwords cannot be obtained due to this very reason:



It's secured by cryptographic hash and impossible to crack unless you're a math genius.

"It's important to note that MD5 and SHA1 are not encryption schemes, they are hashing algorithms. As such, they cannot be decrypted and the hash does not include the original data."

Math is a bitch but MD5 got your back along with it's homies. 

Trust me I've gone through this as many times as Mbxx has fixing this mess in my experience with forums. Ever seen a skin that had a full script ready to run on the forum index? It was crazy shit for me!



Ryuzaki said:


> This only has 59 pages though?



Shows up as 111	for me.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Mbxx, the Archive feature seems to be broken.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey mbxx the forum seems to be broken.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> Oh, Mbxx is powerful, but I doubt he has paratroopers ready to invade Russia!



You all still don't get that Tazmo and Mbxx are same people.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

One day Mbxx will become fed up with all of this and will break the forum for good.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Then most of us would probably get a life if that happened.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You all still don't get that Tazmo and Mbxx are same people.



God I hope not.


----------



## dream (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey Tazmo, do you have the necessary know how to fix the Archive feature?



All the links redirect to the Full Version of the main page.


----------



## Ral (Mar 27, 2012)

In Soviet Russia redirect archives YOU.

But seriously, he seems to be hitting a 404 page, which redirects to the forum index from the placed settings.


----------



## Slayer (Mar 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> You can try installing every single one of the firefox extensions I have installed (see my sig) and get back to me.
> 
> For NoScript, the only javascript I have whitelisted here is:
> 
> ...



So I just downloaded the NoScript Extension and did what you said, but now it won't open spoilers and such. Is that normal? Or is there something I can do to fix it?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 27, 2012)

Make sure that narutoforums.com is whitelisted. It should work.


----------



## Slayer (Mar 27, 2012)

God damn it.  I put  instead of  Sorry for the derp moment.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 28, 2012)

@Ryuzaki: Let me rephrase that, since we seem to have different post/page settings: any page made after post #2180 is 502 Bad Gateway. Same goes for the rest of the forum: any page whose first post was made after about 8 AM (Los Angeles time) is inaccessible. The only reason I can even read any of this is by QUOTING post 2180, and reading the backlog text. 

The road simply runs out of pavement after 8 AM.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> @Ryuzaki: Let me rephrase that, since we seem to have different post/page settings: any page made after post #2180 is 502 Bad Gateway. Same goes for the rest of the forum: any page whose first post was made after about 8 AM (Los Angeles time) is inaccessible. The only reason I can even read any of this is by QUOTING post 2180, and reading the backlog text.
> 
> The road simply runs out of pavement after 8 AM.



Have you tried using a different browser to see if the problem still exists in that one?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Gogo Firefox Safe Mode!


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 28, 2012)

@Ryuzaki: ok, shit runs just fine in Chrome. I hate resorting to Chrome... 

Now the $64,000 Dollar Question: can mbxx get it working normally on FIREFOX again? It worked just fine yesterday, there's no reason in hell it can't work just fine later. I guess I just want to have some clue how long until this message board actually functions like a message board again. There should be no reason in hell why a man needs 3 fucking browsers just to use a forum. 

I understand we got hacked, which is why I'm not raging: I'm just not changing browsers merely to accommodate one website. Especially not Chrome, whose instancing gobbles up memory like a sonofabitch, using at least twice as much memory for the same number of open tabs as FireFox. (Let alone all the other weird glitches Chrome can't seem to shake out, no matter how many time I update...) For someone like me, who has multiple projects going on on multiple sites, it's just not practical, let alone trying to use both FF and Chrome at the same time for more than a couple hours.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

> Now the $64,000 Dollar Question: can mbxx get it working normally on FIREFOX again?



The problem is probably with your Cache.  Clear your cache, for Firefox, and restart Firefox.  Hopefully that should fix it.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 28, 2012)

These timezone issues have happened before, and are likely due to a bad setting in the server re-install. Mbxx should have everything resolved soon, though, as you can imagine there are A LOT of things to go over.

On a happy note, I think we'll be testing 4.1 soon!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> These timezone issues have happened before, and are likely due to a bad setting in the server re-install. Mbxx should have everything resolved soon, though, as you can imagine there are A LOT of things to go over.
> 
> On a happy note, I think we'll be testing 4.1 soon!



OMGOGMGOMGOGMGMOGOMGGMOMOGGMOGOGMGOGMGMOG Where you at Fail? WHERE YOU AT? The day has finally come. Also I will speak in advance for Fail..

Fail: Can we get some new themes up in this bitch too?


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> On a happy note, I think we'll be testing 4.1 soon!


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's related to the current problems on the board but whenever I click on a spoiler button, instead of opening the spoiler I can redirected to the main page.


----------



## David (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks a lot for doing what you do, Mbxx.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 28, 2012)

Is that "unsafe/attack site" thing only happening with certain browsers?


----------



## Butcher (Mar 28, 2012)

GC said NF had malware, and I did get some malware trying to infect my computer as soon as I went on NF from FF yesterday.

Looks like the problem is fixed though, hopefully.

EDIT: nvm it is. Thanks for being so active admins.

EDIT 2: Nope, I'm still getting malware shit on the homepage when I go through FF.


----------



## David (Mar 28, 2012)

Weird, I haven't gotten any for the last 4 hours or so.

Or at least Norton hasn't detected any, which is just as weird IMO.


----------



## Ral (Mar 28, 2012)

Vb4 skin making was tough doo doo when I first had a go at it. The changes are drastic to the template system that people would have to get used to the new styles without catching a bitch fit in order for the change to succeed.

Since 3.8 no longer supported why the hell not upgrade?

I will help Eternal Goob run a few tests for the Stylish versions of vbulletin 4 theming.

Other than that I don't think NF will get hacked as frequent if it had an upgrade. I mean let's face it Tazmo I KNOW you love the Facebook intergration and mobile jQuery theme features.

Just don't forget to keep a spare database copy of the 3.8 naruto forums just in case shit hits the fan LOLOLOLOL.

Let's hear some more thoughts on vb4 now that it's past it's prime and out in the open for discussion.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> I'm not sure if it's related to the current problems on the board but whenever I click on a spoiler button, instead of opening the spoiler I can redirected to the main page.



Are you using Firefox + NOscript?  



Butcher said:


> EDIT 2: Nope, I'm still getting malware shit on the homepage when I go through FF.



Does the problem still persist for you?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 28, 2012)

>Reported attack site page still coming up
>Still can't rep other members

mbxxwithchips.gif


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> >Reported attack site page still coming up
> >Still can't rep other members
> 
> mbxxwithchips.gif



Clear you cache and restart the browser and see if that makes it go away.  The attack site warning shouldn't be coming up anymore since the site isn't listed as suspicious by Google and the rep issue was fixed.  If that doesn't fix it try switching to another browser to see if the problem, at least for rep, goes away.


----------



## BlackBearD (Mar 28, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> On a happy note, I think we'll be testing 4.1 soon!



Soon will come April Fools' Day. Something is fishy... hmm


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

That is interesting to think bout. Anyone think we gonna jump over to 4.1.X on April Fools day?


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Mar 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Are you using Firefox + NOscript?



Yes. The other admin, Golden Circle told me to install it to stop the avast warnings.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 28, 2012)

Get ABP too.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Admiral Kizaru said:


> Yes. The other admin, Golden Circle told me to install it to stop the avast warnings.



Golden Circle isn't an Admin. 

Anyways, right-click on NF and scroll down to The text with Noscript.  From here select Allow Narutofourms if you haven't done that yet, that should fix it.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 28, 2012)

Cleared cache, restarted FF. Still can't get into certain threads/pages from the "hacked" time period, including the most recent page of the Elder Scrolls V thread.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

neko-sennin said:


> Cleared cache, restarted FF. Still can't get into certain threads/pages from the "hacked" time period, including the most recent page of the Elder Scrolls V thread.



Get Firefox Nightly and see if it is fixed in there.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 28, 2012)

Is there a solution that DOESN'T involve installing a THIRD browser? Every other forum on the internet works just fine. Except. This. One. Which tells me that something is going wrong on *that* end, not mine. 

I've cleared cache and restarted TWICE now, and I still have to view the most recent posts in this thread in Quote backlog, I've set Noscript, I've set Adblock, and I'm not keeping FF and Chrome open at the same time, because my memory will go through the roof.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

> Every other forum on the internet works just fine. Except. This. One. Which tells me that something is going wrong on *that* end, not mine.



Except that if it was a problem on NF's end then more people would be experiencing the problem, considering that I've only seen two others with this problem it highly points to a problem on the user's end.  Also NF works on Chrome properly for you, that highly points to a problem with your Firefox.  



> Is there a solution that DOESN'T involve installing a THIRD browser?



You can try clearing your cookies, someone said that the problem went away after he did that but I have no idea if it will work for you.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 28, 2012)

Fine. Taking Nightly for a test spin... Why does it have to model its address bar interface to copycat Chrome? 

And can someone tell me how to put the tabs on the bottom of the CP bar where they belong? nvm, I found it.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

> Fine. Taking Nightly for a test spin... Why does it have to model its interface to copycat Chrome?



Because Firefox wants to look as awesome as Chrome.


----------



## neko-sennin (Mar 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Because Firefox wants to look as awesome as Chrome.



Sorry, friend, I'll take functionality over fashion any day. I've given Chrome several second chances, but it always fails at the most important things I need from it, namely tenacity and durability. Combined with the fact that it treats every tab as a separate instance, it's only "lightweight" if you keep 4 or fewer tabs open, otherwise, it goes all Skyrim on your ass and become more bloated than a Brood Mother. And since I have ongoing projects on at least a dozen sites, the ability to keep multiple tabs under control is absolutely essential.

Chrome gives up too easily at anything I tell it to do, too many of its basic extensions are just third-rate knockoffs of FF's that couldn't even do half of what my FF tools do, and no matter how many times I updated it, it's still totally random about whether or not it "feels like" displaying checkboxes, of all things. Basically, FF is the AJ to Chrome's Rarity, and I'll give anyone 3 guesses who I'd go to when it's time to roll up your sleeves and get your hooves dirty.

Sorry, I didn't mean to make this about Chrome, I've just been battling this for two days now, and I'm still mad enough to chew lumber and spit toothpicks. Anyway, thank you for showing me Nightly. If it keeps up this well, I just might make it my new default browser.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

> Anyway, thank you for showing me Nightly. If it keeps up this well, I just might make it my new default browser.



You're welcome, I take it that NF works properly in Nightly?  Heh, I don't even use Firefox anymore.  Nightly may be an Alpha version of upcoming Firefox releases but it has only crashed about a handful of times in the past two years for me which is pretty good.


----------



## Death Note (Mar 28, 2012)

Ral said:


> Vb4 skin making was tough doo doo when I first had a go at it. The changes are drastic to the template system that people would have to get used to the new styles without catching a bitch fit in order for the change to succeed.
> 
> Since 3.8 no longer supported why the hell not upgrade?
> 
> ...




Having to edit individual templates is what made it annoying for me to start styling vBulletin 4, but I think the vBulletin 3 skin converter would be a nice little tool for converting the current skins to a vBulletin 4 template.  Just gotta give the current admins perms to edit skins!

Database copy would be the smartest thing to do haha.  I can imagine the time it'll take to upgrade this place since for a fact it has a huge ass SQL Database!

But vB4 would be nice as long as the styles are good.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 28, 2012)

Tazmo said:


> On a happy note, I think we'll be testing 4.1 soon!





Tazmo, words cannot describe how much I love you right now.


----------



## Butcher (Mar 28, 2012)

How soon is soon?

Really excited for it.


----------



## dream (Mar 28, 2012)

Butcher said:


> How soon is soon?
> 
> Really excited for it.



Anytime between now and ten years from now.


----------



## Vice (Mar 29, 2012)

Never mind, got it.


----------



## Tyrion (Mar 29, 2012)

What's with the database errors?


----------



## Captain Dupe (Mar 29, 2012)

how to get rid of advertisements in the OP?


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 29, 2012)

Eagle125 said:


> how to get rid of advertisements in the OP?


Install Adblock Plus and NoScript. Only allow stuff from sites that you want.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2012)

It's good to know that only when the forum is falling absolutely apart is when the guys in charge seem to notice a need for a change.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2012)

We can has posts?!


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

